# Newbie!! TTC on clomid CD4 would love a buddie



## nimbec

Hi all

Well im new to this so a little about me Im 30 have PCOS and have been TTC for a long time. I do not cycle on my own no periods in 4 years. However they gave me progesterone to kickstart me last month then Clomid CD2-6 and I couldn't believe it I ovulated on CD22 and got a BFP. The excitment was very short lived as I had pains 2 days later and they AF few days ago :( 

Now on Clomid round 2 would love to hear from people! 

Sorry if i've been rambling!

Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Nimbec!

Im new on here too! So so sorry to hear about your chemical pg - that must have been so devastating. The only consolation I suppose is that at least you know the Clomid is doing its job...

Im 30 too, finally diagnosed with PCOS in March and given Clomid 100g CD 2-6. No AF since coming off bc a year ago so gyn also given me provera but waiting to start as my oh been away and back in 1 week. Impatient!!! Cant wait to get started!! 

Really hope this is your month. :dust: sending lots of baby dust your way!

Nervous about starting all the meds - are you getting any side effects?


----------



## shradha

Hello friends.......this is my 4th month TTC.......last month was so sure would get a BFP.....had all the symptoms.....but AF arrived yesterday ...cd2 .....hopefully this is our month ......all the best:thumbup: loads of baby :dust: for you two........


----------



## ineedaseed

Hey :hi:
I am on clomid too, have had 6 cycles and on to my 7th following a laparoscopy. i have pcos and endometriosis, we have been ttc for nearly 6 years.
What dose of clomid are you on? I am on 50mg, really hoping this is the cycle for my bfp, the journey really takes it out of you! 
I am 2dpo now and have had sore boobs since ov day. hoping its a good sign!


----------



## nimbec

SG_Lady said:


> Hi Nimbec!
> 
> Im new on here too! So so sorry to hear about your chemical pg - that must have been so devastating. The only consolation I suppose is that at least you know the Clomid is doing its job...
> 
> Im 30 too, finally diagnosed with PCOS in March and given Clomid 100g CD 2-6. No AF since coming off bc a year ago so gyn also given me provera but waiting to start as my oh been away and back in 1 week. Impatient!!! Cant wait to get started!!
> 
> Really hope this is your month. :dust: sending lots of baby dust your way!
> 
> Nervous about starting all the meds - are you getting any side effects?

Hi welcome! Yes i agree at least it is working :) or at least it worked the once (pessemist in me today) but im determind to stay positive! Good luck to you - I had a really painful period which is sometimes a symptom from the provera but i didn't mind too much as at least it was doing its job!! The clomid has given me hot flushes mostly in the night. I take it at night as recomended by lots of people as symptoms are not as noticable plus i think some people say it can make you tired. I havent had any other symptoms so i'll keep my fingers crossed for you, im sure you will be fine. Let me know when you get started!! I was nervous too but nothing to worry about. :flower:


----------



## nimbec

shradha said:


> Hello friends.......this is my 4th month TTC.......last month was so sure would get a BFP.....had all the symptoms.....but AF arrived yesterday ...cd2 .....hopefully this is our month ......all the best:thumbup: loads of baby :dust: for you two........

Hi gosh I can relate to that its so disappointing but try and stay positive lets pray for lots of baby dust this month!!!!


----------



## nimbec

ineedaseed said:


> Hey :hi:
> I am on clomid too, have had 6 cycles and on to my 7th following a laparoscopy. i have pcos and endometriosis, we have been ttc for nearly 6 years.
> What dose of clomid are you on? I am on 50mg, really hoping this is the cycle for my bfp, the journey really takes it out of you!
> I am 2dpo now and have had sore boobs since ov day. hoping its a good sign!

Hi there. I am on 50mg too, I really feel for you its such a painful and emotional rollercoaster. I have started to live my life in 2 week cycles and between ovulation test kits and pregnancy test kits i cant remember when going to the bathroom was a none stressful/emotional activity :wacko:

Lets hope thats a good sign for you!! do u use ov kits? Keep in touch


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec - Thanks for the advice hon - taking it at night sounds like a good idea. still a bit nervous but its the end result that matters - if it means a baby I dont care! I will let you know as SOON as I start - I will be starting on Provera in a week so Clomid not long after. I cant wait to get started!!

Ineedaseed I will be starting on 100mg. Sore boobs sounds like a positive sign! FX for you this month 

Shradha - so disappointing but hopefully this is your month!

Does anyone have any advice on OPKs vs charting etc?

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## ineedaseed

I use opks and a cbfm. if using opks, test between 2pm and 8pm as that's when you are most likely to get your best lines. 
i too take my clomid at night, i get the dreaded hot flushe's too! 
Sore boobs still here but am only 2dpo ! 
Am starving tonight, trying to resist eating as am being strict on my diet at the mo!
How are you all? Xx


----------



## nimbec

Ineedaseed - thankyou, do you find the cbfm really usefull? I am considering buying one....or do you think the OPk's are just as good? Gosh just started charting too - soooo much to do lets hope it all turns in to a BFP. I used OPK's last month nearly every day as i had no idea when or even if i was going to ovulate! My cycles are so long 38 days it seems an eternity waiting for the next one :(

how are you finding the 2ww? are you coping ok?


----------



## ineedaseed

the cbfm is useful, it says not to use if your cycles are longer than 35 days though i think. booo to the long cycles, that must be so frustrating hun :hugs: 
how are you finding the charting? there is so much to do isnt there!
2ww is ok, pma is lacking a bit today...need to find it again!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all, hope you are all doing well. Ineedaseed you must be 5 dpo now- how are you feeling? Went to the docs yesterday to get insulin and hpbf tested and will find out the results Monday.

So I wanted your advice ladies... I have almost non existent cycles- nothing for a year. My gyn gave me provera and clomid a month ago but didn't start taking it as oh was due to go away. Then annoyingly AF came on her own 5 days before oh left! :dohh:He is back next Sat... When should I start with the Provera? Hope it's not a silly question but should Im not sure how long to wait Before I should start. Any advice would be great :help:

Hope you all have fun weekends!


----------



## nimbec

Hi 

Well I think you can start it as long as you have a slight break ie a week after your period as a friend had a simular situation not relating to ttc but using provera to delay a period for holiday and she was told to take it anyway.... i'm not a doctor tho so it maybe worth a quick telephone call to check. 

I understand how frustrating it can be :hugs:

keep in touch


----------



## ineedaseed

Well af arrived for me again :grr: start next round of clomid tonight.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## nimbec

Ineedeseed gosh i'm sorry the damn wicked :witch: I really feel for you! 

I'm still waiting to O it seems like its taking for ever, time seems to be standing still. I'm on CD16 and hoping to 0 around CD22 if its the same as last month. I'm just wishing time away lol!! 

keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

Good luck for ovulation hun Xx


----------



## SG_Lady

Ineedaseed - so sorry the wicked witch showed her ugly face! So frustrating all this waiting and disappointment! Feel for you hun. Hopefully this month will be the one :hugs:

Nimbec I know how you feel! Time has literally been crawling by. Hubby back now (yay!) but called the nurse and she told me I should wait until cd 28 before taking the provera...which is tomorrow. At least once I start I will feel like something is happening, at the moment I feel like Im in limbo..

Baby dust to all. Nimbec keep us posted on your o!

xx


----------



## nimbec

Well CD17 and have my smiley face on clear blue digi O test. So my dilemma - Obviously we will BD tonight and we did last night but OH is then going away tomorrow lunch time (will BD before he leaves) and is back friday evening so we will BD again friday evening. Do you think I will have missed out this cycle? as we cannot BD at all thus?? 

Can't believe he is away off to germany with work. I did ask if i could go with him (he thought i was nuts!) but then i did think perhaps flying was not a good idea.

sooooo frustrating :(

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mindyb85

Hello everyone.
I just started my 4 th round of clomid 50 mg yesterday on cd 3.
My third round was last June where we got a :bfp: but i MC a week later :cry:
I have pcos and low thyroid diagnosed when i was 14. 
I'm really hopeful because I have been ttc for almost three years but dh has always been more on the ntnp train so i felt that I had to do all the work and keep things like o away from him cause he said he didnt want to hear about it. Well we went on vacation a couple weeks ago and he told me he really wants to start trying and wants to know everything! I was so happy and felt so much relief I started crying :rofl: now he's been asking me my temps in the morning which I think is cute and he asked if i was pregnant from vacation (cause) we :sex: a lot. Unfortunately my temps were still low when i got back so took some provera and now moving on to clomid. Im keeping my fxd for everyone's :bfp:s


----------



## ineedaseed

nimbec said:


> Well CD17 and have my smiley face on clear blue digi O test. So my dilemma - Obviously we will BD tonight and we did last night but OH is then going away tomorrow lunch time (will BD before he leaves) and is back friday evening so we will BD again friday evening. Do you think I will have missed out this cycle? as we cannot BD at all thus??
> 
> Can't believe he is away off to germany with work. I did ask if i could go with him (he thought i was nuts!) but then i did think perhaps flying was not a good idea.
> 
> sooooo frustrating :(
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

hey hun
you ov 12-36 hours from positive smiley. so if you dtd tonight, then tomorrow before he goes, then again on friday, you will be more than covered. the swimmers last a few days hun! you want them waiting there rather than racing to catch the egg :thumbup:
good luck xx


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec congrats on your ov!!Like Ineedaseed says the swimmers can last up to 3-4 days so you should be well covered and you are actuallly more fertile just before you o than after. FXd for you!!!

Welcome Mindy b85! So so sorry to hear about your MC that must have been devastating :hugs: Good that your hubby is being supportive and getting involved as its so stressful and Im sure they dont know what we go through. Sending you lots of babydust and hope this is your month.

So I started on the provera this morning - super excited to actually be starting I feel like Ive been waiting an age to get going! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Thank you both LG lady and Ineedaseed for your advice fingers crossed and welcome Mindy! 

SG lady great news at least you have begun the journey again - keep us posted! 

Ineedaseed how are you finding the clomid? do you get any side effects? i just got the night sweats. Hope the :witch: is not being too unkind to you!!

Mindy I can completely understand how you feel having had a chemical last month :cry: Its great that your OH is so onboard with you!!

Only this morning my OH woke up and said 'oh no not again' my response YES its only a few days a month that I need you pleaaaaaaassseeee!! I won :winkwink: We do have a giggle and a joke about things but I think he finds sex on demand quite hard mentally. grrrr blimey with all that we have to do opk's, charting not to mention the emotional rollercoaster you would have thought they would be abliging just for a few days ..... I even offered to do all the hard work ! 

Anyway rant over - sorry ! 

Keep in touch and good luck to everyone!


----------



## SG_Lady

:rofl: Nimbec that really made me laugh!!! Its the least they can do and in normal circumstances would probably be the other way around! Haha

GRR feeling v impatient again literally wishing the time away until af arrives so I can start my first round of Clomid! Only on day 1!! Hurry up time!


----------



## nimbec

SG Lady that is very true! perhaps when we all get our BFP's and are shattered looking after babies and they start moaning we can remind them of times like these :haha:

I hope time flies by for you, do you work? I'm really struggling for motivation at the moment - i'm self employed so it only effects me but I find my mind constantly wandering ! 

wishing lots of :dust:


----------



## ineedaseed

its hard with the sex on demand thing, but needs must :haha:
clomid going ok, am feeling a bit emotional this cycle. also a bit moody. clomid plays havoc with the emotions! 
good luck with the provera SG!
Woop for covering your bases nim xx


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> SG Lady that is very true! perhaps when we all get our BFP's and are shattered looking after babies and they start moaning we can remind them of times like these :haha:
> 
> I hope time flies by for you, do you work? I'm really struggling for motivation at the moment - i'm self employed so it only effects me but I find my mind constantly wandering !
> 
> wishing lots of :dust:

Nimbec I know how you feel. I work but my boss is traveling for 3 months so I basically manage my own work etc which is good but find myself constantly distracted and obsessing over TTC stuff on the internet! Driving myself mad! I should really chill out because what with the pcos it could be a long journey :-(

So has your husband left for Germany now? You are officially in the TWW! How are you feeling? Sending you heaps and heaps of babydust!!


----------



## SG_Lady

ineedaseed said:


> its hard with the sex on demand thing, but needs must :haha:
> clomid going ok, am feeling a bit emotional this cycle. also a bit moody. clomid plays havoc with the emotions!
> good luck with the provera SG!
> Woop for covering your bases nim xx

Thanks Ineedaseed :hugs: Can I ask you girls how long after you finish your provera did af arrive? Hope I dont have to wait too long.

What CD are you on now Ineedaseed? xx


----------



## Niks

Hi everyone,

I am new here and ttc for past 6 months. I will be starting 2nd Cycle of clomid soon. Hope this is my lucky cycle. I am feeling so impatient. Here is a brief history about me

---------------------------

Diagonosed with PCOS in 2010.
Started taking BCP to regulate my cycles.
Stopped BCP in July 2011. AF in August 2011.
Started Glucophage1000 mg in Oct 2011 and Got AF in Dec 2011.
No AF since.
Had laparoscopy and ovarian drilling on 24th Feb 2012. No endometreosis and tubes fine.
Was expecting AF 4 weeks after surgery but nothing.
Started Clomid 50 mg by picking a random day on 3rd April and considered it CD05. Did not ovulate and no AF again :-(.
Starting provera today and then will be starting a second round of clomid on CD5.


----------



## SG_Lady

Welcome Niks! You are starting provera today? I started yesterday so perhaps we can be cycle buddies! Yay!

Good luck to you honey!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi everyone
This is my first time on here, I got married in march and we've been trying ttc since april. i have really long cycles 35 to 36 days and somtimes longer. Not sure if i o all the time and gp wont consider any options till we've been ttc for at least six months so thays why i am using soy iso. today is cd3 for me so I started taking 100g from today till cd5 then i will use 200g cd6 and cd7 and will let you all know how we get on.

I would really love some buddies on her, i hace a really close group of friends and i was the last to get married and the only one to not yet have a baby, i am too scared to tell them we are ttc incase it doesn't happen straighawa, i know they would be supportive but i just don't want the added pressure of everyone watching and waiting.

Please can anyone help with charting, not sure what it is or how you do it but i've read a lot about it on here

Hope to here from you all and wishing you all lots and lots of baby dust.xxx


----------



## Miss Lati

Hi Ladies,i have gone through your stories and they are really giving hope.I 'm 31 and ttc 4 no 2,i also stuggled 4 2 and half yrs with my first.hav bn ttc 4 a year now.I have started clomid 50g 2day frm day 5-9.It will be nice to hear feedbak frm those of you who tuk it early this month or so.Lets walk together through this journey


----------



## Niks

Thanks SG_Lady. Good luck to u too!!!

Miss Lati

I had taken Clomid last months and experienced lower abdomen pain, lower backpain and constipitation. Hope everything turns out finr for u.


----------



## never2late70

Round 3 of Clomid for me..


:dust:


----------



## Niks

Any of you ladies using bbt charts... I want to start doing one now... but need sm idea on that... How effective will it be while using clomid?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all and welcome new ladies!! 

How is everyone getting on? 

I'm now 4DPO however had a very confusing and disappointing gynae appt wednesday. I was pregnant last month (chemical :( ) but my 21 day progesterone test only showed a level of 12 should be 40/50 apparently to O, I had definite positives on clear blue digi. I was hoping the clomid would make me O. So I had a breif pos OPK tue 15th which was CD15 and I now have to go and do a progesterone test next week and then an HGC blood test the week after if I get a positive. 

Technically I shouldn't have been pregnant grrrr so confusing!! now in the dreaded 2WW CD20 today and only DPO - hurry up time!! 

Niks I'm on clomid round 2 I had the night sweats definately take it at night as lots of ladies say it masks other symptoms :) I'm also charting for the first time this month I have been told the clomid should have no effect on the chart infact fertility friend has a medications box that you can select clomid in. So far its been really good temp rose after +ve OPK and I now have a crosshair on chart which means my signs showed that I O'd. 

Good luck to everyone keep in touch


----------



## never2late70

Went for my scan today. 24mm and 23.5 mm follicles on the right and 22mm on the left. We triggered today and will due IUI in the morning at 11:15am.
My hubby and I had a great weekend. We DTD Friday night. Saturday morning. Saturday night and Sunday afternoon. I'm glad he gets a break today so he can produce in the morning :dohh:

Hopefully my TWW won't be so bad. The hubby and I are going up to Big Lake on a camping trip from 26-30th. So excited. Can't wait to relax :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings!!

~Angie


----------



## nimbec

never2late70 thats great news on the follies!! how exciting !! I'm now still 6DPO as they changed their mind on when I O'd i'm having my progesterone test wednesday - hoping for good results!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi girls

Welcome to all the new posters since I was last on! :hi: How is everyone?

Well just an update from me I took my last Provera today (yippee!) so now patiently waiting for :witch: to arrive. Then I can finally start my Clomid. Dont want to get my hopes up too much but Im really excited to start! Feeling a few twinges in belly and bbs quite sore so think she is on her way!

Nimbec - how is the 2ww treating you? So are you not sure when you o'd? That sounds frustrating. Good luck for your appt hon

Angie - welcome! great news on the follies! sounds like you have been busy :haha: 

Niks - how is the provera going for you? Maybe we can start Clomid together!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

Hows is everyone... any new developments?

SG_Lady - Even i completed my provera on same day and waiting for :witch:. Do you have any idea on how long we need to wait.


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Hows is everyone... any new developments?
> 
> SG_Lady - Even i completed my provera on same day and waiting for :witch:. Do you have any idea on how long we need to wait.

Niks I finished my provera on 22nd and started spotting pretty much straight away - full flow (sorry TMI) started on 24th so took that as CD1. When was your last pill? I have heard it can take up to 2 weeks for AF to show. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long.

So Im now on CD5 and on Clomid 100 mg CDs 2-6 - so tomorrow is my last day...I have a scan on Saturday to see if it is working for me. Im so praying that it will!!!

Nimbec - how are you going hon? Have you tested yet??

Does anyone have any advice on when I should start with the opks? bought some clearblue digis but heard the clomid can give false positives if you use them too early...


----------



## kamee26

Hi ladies! I'm new here and hoping for some advice and support! A little about myself, I have been ttc #2 for 5 months now. I do not have cycles at all, so I have always been on provera. This month is my first round of clomid 50 Mg Cd 3-7. I am currently on Cd 13 waiting for a positive opk. I did not experience any negative side effects while on the clomid and I'm a little nervous that it might not be a strong enough dose or something where it did not effect me? I dunno! Its easy to get worked up over little things when you are waiting! 

Also, do all of you who have taken clomid test your bbt and cm? If so do you think ot is worthwhile? I conceived naturally and unexpectedly the first time. My ob/gyn informed my dh and I that we would likely encounter some fertility challenges due to lack of ovulation, placement of my uterus, etc...so this whole ttc is ALL new to me. I would loveany advice support you sweet ladies have to offer. I love my husband but its nice to be able to communicate with women who have been through similar things. Thank you all!


----------



## nimbec

Hi and welcome!! I don't cycle either and i'm on 2nd round clomid 2-6 i only got the hot flushes in the night. I had a chemical from my first round :( I also have pcos so not the best combination! 

I do chart temps, use opk's and check cm because i want to have all info available to me, plus it helps with my ttc obsession :wacko: I have found the temping very useful and fertility friend app is fantastic as it tells you when u ovulated and predicted times etc 

Im 13dpo today and still bfn so loosing hope for this cycle 

good luck!!


----------



## Niks

Hi Ladies,

So :witch: finally showed up on Saturday. Had a very bad weekend because of the pains and cramps.. I am on CD5-9 so will be starting my 2nd round of clomid from wednesday... hoping for the best.

SG_Lady & Nimbec - Good luck to u. Hope this will be your cycle.

Welcome Kamee26 - Welcome to the forum. This was only your first round of clomid and you need not get disheartened if 50 mg did not work for u, as far as I know it does not works for all of us. So dont worry your doctor just needs to increase your dose next month. They definitely like to start with the minimum dose recommended and then go forward. Even I did not ovulate on my round1 last month on 50mg and doing the 2nd round with the same dose this cycle. Somehow my doctor did not wanted to increase my dose. I hope things will soon fall into place.

:dust: to all of us.


----------



## SG_Lady

Howdy all

Feeling a bit depressed that its Monday :growlmad:

Welcome kamee26! Im on my first round too and so far not many side effects. Hoping thats not a bad sign too! Im on CD5 so waiting to see if the Clomid does its job.

Nimbec sorry to hear about your bfn but dont lose hope - Ive heard some girls that didnt get their bfp until 4-5 days past af due. FXd for you 

Think I might go buy some preseed today..


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :flower: We just got back from our lake trip. I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:

As for me I am 6 days post IUI and counting and very sunburned. I am grateful for the distraction during my TWW though :thumbup:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## kamee26

Thank you all! 

Nimbec- thanks for the advice! I ended up downloading fertility friend and so far its great! I'm sorry about your bfn. Keep your chin up! It will happen! 

Niks- I'm sorry your weekend was rough! That is no fun! Thanks for your input. Itseasy to get discouraged when you are just sitting around waiting. I'm only on Cd 14 so I'm still hopeful that I will ovulate but who knows? Fxd that this will be your cycle! Good luck to you!

SG-lady-we are kinds in the same boat! I'm really hoping that we just lucked out with the no side effects. Do you use any type of progesterone to jumpstart your cycle? Also, what is preseed?

Just a few questions for any and all who may have an answer. First, when is the best time to take opk's? The nurse at my Dr.s office said morning but I have heard not to use morning urine, what do you think? Also, When your temperature spikes, does that mean you are about to ovulate or you already did? Its all so new to me. Thanks again!!


----------



## nimbec

hi Kamee 

Do you know roughly when you should O? If you do then usually people do the week before. If not then I was told to start them 2 days after I finished the clomid then you are in no danger of missing it. The internet cheapies are fine but I found the clear blue smiley faces much easier to read as it gives you a yes or no whereas ic's are 2 lines and one has to be darker than the other it can be difficult to decide!! 

Also it is recomended to do OPK in the afternoon or late morning and late afternoon. FMU is no good as can give false readings. The temp spike usually means you have O'd in the previous day however it is not totally reliable its best to use the OPK's as well. Fertility friend will work it all out for you if you imput all the data. It gives you a detailed interpretation which is brilliant. 

Nerver2late i'll keep my fingers crossed for you - i'm so pleased you had a great time away!!!! 

Good luck everyone else keep in touch! :hugs:
I use provera to kick start me as i don't cycle at all with out!


----------



## nimbec

SG Lady keep your chin up!!! Mondays are always the hardest but as everyday goes by u are one step closer to that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks nimbec :hugs: never thought of it like that! Just really hoping this works and the waiting is hard! :wacko: How are you feeling? Got my FXd for you hon

Kamee26 - yes I used pogesterone to kick start my cycle - I have pcos so hardly ever get af on my own. Preseed is a sperm friendly lube - i have heard clomid dries up cm in some ladies so was thinking about trying it out.

Nevertoolate - sounds like you had a fun time! Keeping my FXd for your BFP!

:dust:


----------



## kamee26

Nimbec-this is my very first time ever charting or tracking my cycles so I have no clue when i will O. I wish I had an idea so I wouldn't have to use so many opks. I started using them on Cd 10 and will just use them until I hopefully get a positive. I have heard great things about the digital opks, I wish I could afford them! As for right now I just have a bunch that I ordered on amazon. The package that I ordered also came with 20 pregnancy tests. Have you heard anything about those? They are basically the same type of test as the opks, so I'm hoping they will give me an accurate reading. 

Sg-lady-thanks for the info! I have noticed a difference in "dryness" since I started clomid. I might have to try that out! Let us know if you like it!

Good luck to all! I really enjoy reading all of your posts and learning from you!


----------



## NattyMommy

Hi all!
I just finished taking my first clomid ( im on cd 8 now).
I had a miscarriage last year (had to have d&c) and my cycles have been all crazy since! The dr. Checked my hormones and they all are ship shape so clomid became the next step for us . 
Me and DH are dying for a baby, so I hope the clomid will help us!
I am using OPK's and checking my CM, but temp charting is hard for me because I work graveyard shifts ( 3 12 hour shifts a week) and it's hard to take it at the same time every day. 
We are planning on trying the softcups on the fertile days?(coming up!! I'm so exited!!) I hope that they will help too.

It's so nice to have people to talk to! I'm sure my husband gets sick of me wanting to talk to him about this all the time! 
Good luck everybody!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Nattymommy welcome!! I'm so sorry about your mc this ttc journey really is tough! My oh doesnt understand either :nope:

Fx clomid works for you!!!! I tried soft cups last cycle i hated them at first but soon got used to them. everything is worth a go! 

:hugs:


----------



## NattyMommy

Thanks Nimbec!
Yeah I think the clomid/soft cups will really do the trick. Last time we got preg I laid down for like an hour after. Haha. And we also used egg whites because my cm isn't the greatest. I think this time we are going to use canola oil instead, does the same trick but no risk of salmonella. :) and they say it works as good as preseed but at a fraction of the cost.
I tested a softcup to make sure I knew how to insert it etc when the time comes an it scared me at first it seemed so huge! But then I was amazed that I couldn't even feel it when it was in!! 

What cd are you on? I think we are pretty close on our dates... I'm really hoping this will do the trick.. For both of us!!


----------



## nimbec

I'm only CD1 today wishing the time away!! I'm only going to use soft cups this time if I have to get straight up after BD - we usually do it at bed time anyway and I lie which my legs up for 40mins which my oh find very frustrating but now he's got used to it and goes to sleep lol.

I chart, opk and try and check cm but i have to admitt i'm not to good with the cm i'm not totally sure what i'm looking for yet so i just guess :wacko:

OOOO you must be close to your fertile time now how exciting, i like that time as i feel like i'm doing something productive. Just a warning clomid can bring your O date forward - i nearly missed it this month it was so sort i only had 1 positive opk and that was in an afternoon i don't normally do 2 per day but for some reason i did one - lucky ! 

Hoping we are off to spain next week to oh parents villa to relax a bit - maybe make a spanish baby, just waiting for oh to confirm he can leave work. Its his company but he needs to make sure everything is under control before we go so it will be very last minute - i'll be lucky if i get 24hrs notice and then be expected to have both of us packed clothes all clean and be ready for the off - men ha! musn't forget my 10 tonne of opk's lol 

Do you work? I', off work at the moment as i've been unwell but i'm a CCU nurse so i completly understand about shifts and temping!!


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you? :flower:

I'm on CD7 today after my first round of Provera, then Clomid 100mg daily, days 2-6. I don't ovulate and have only had 1 period in 9 months since coming off the pill. One of my ovaries is cystic, the other is fine and womb is fine. The docs here have kind-of-sort-of-maybe told me that I have PCOS, but haven't actually diagnosed me! :growlmad: They're faffing around and I was sick of it, so when I went home to South Africa on holiday recently, I paid to see a GP and a specialist there, who both took one look at my blood test results and said that I don't have PCOS. Which is what I've been thinking the whole time! :dohh: Anyway.... the specialist gynae gave me a course of Provera and Clomid, which I just finished yesterday.

For those of you asking how long the Provera took to work, mine took 3 full days from the last tablet - and no aches or pains at all! It just came with a vengeance!! :wacko: Then with the Clomid, I've also had no symptoms at all and I took the last tab last night. So I think I've been quite lucky.

So this weekend is boogie time in the bedroom! :haha: It's a 4 day weekend here in the UK, so lots of time at home! :blush:

I have a specialist appointment on Wednesday next week, which coincides with CD14, so hopefully they can do a scan to see if the Clomid is working. :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

Oh! And one more question... what is the story with doing OPKs and taking Clomid - are the opk results skewed by the Clomid at all? :wacko:

Not sure whether to start using them in a couple of days' time or not. I do temp every morning, so I know I'll be able to see from my chart if I actually ovulate or not, but it would be good to get a heads-up, but I don't want to waste them if the Clomid is likely to skew the results.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

LKPone Welcome!! Good luck with the specialist appt hopefully they will sort you out! I'm looking forward to the long weekend over here too! 

I have been told that clomid shouldn't affect OPK or charting and it hasn't skewed any of mine yet. you need to leave at least 2 days free after last clomid tablet before doing OPK's i think to be sure. I didn't i started tehm the day of my last tablet and have not found any 'dodgey' results so far.

Fx for you!


----------



## NattyMommy

Youll be to the magic time before you know it!! I swear it goes so fast!!! Thanks for the advice about o early... I'm going to start my opk today cause I don't want to miss it!! It's also my first time using opk so I hope that goes ok. I've never really been abl to tell for sure when I o.. So hopefully the opk will help. I'm moving this weekend and I'm really trying to not get too stressed and keep my spirits positive so I can keep my body healthy!!
I will keep ya posted, I just hope everything goes well. We usually DTD before bed too, but we always clean up right after if we aren't really trying cause it makes both of us feel yucky haha. So I'm hoping the softcups will help me feel more comfy while I sit and wait. 
Ooh Spain would be so much fun! I bet the relaxation will be great for baby making!!
Yes, I work. I am a nurse assistant in a hospital and I'm starting nursing school right now! I love my job and I love night shifts but they are hard for ttc!! :) I hope your DH can get work off!! A vacation would be so nice!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all, welcome NattyMommy and LKPone :hi:

LKPone we are cycle twins! I am also on CD7 after finishing first round of Provera and on Clomid 100mg CD 2-6. Are you going to start OPKs tomorrow? I was also not sure if the Clomid would mess up the results. I have heard the best time is between 2pm and 8pm. I am getting a scan on CD10 this Saturday to check my follicles. Im really hoping its doing its job

Nimbec, I didn't know Clomid could make you o early - good thing we started the bding early

Good luck for this round girls x


----------



## nimbec

hope everyones ok?! I'm on 3rd day clomid today feeling ok - i'm excited as we are off on holiday early monday morning! I'll pop in over the 2 weeks a couple of times to catch up so keep in touch everyone!! 

Anyone O-ing yet?


----------



## kamee26

I'm on Cd 19 and haven't o'd yet. No positive opk anyway. Starting to feel a little discouraged. Yay for a little getaway for you! That is great. Have you had any side effects with the clomid? I hope you all are Great!


----------



## nimbec

Kamee don't worry I didn't get a pos opk untill cd22 a few months ago and I got a bfp from it unfortunately it was a chemical but it shows it's not too late! 

The only side effects I'm getting are hot flushes and I'm quite emotional - poor oh! 

Fingers crossed you get your o soon


----------



## never2late70

I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
I am so sick of this:growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

Aww hun it's so hard but your not out yet! Some don't get bfp's untill 18dpo so until the witch arrives there is still some hope! Thinking of you x


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hey I'm new here too me an my partner have been trying to Conceive since a Mmc at 13 weeks in 2010. I too have pcos an am on my fourth round of clomid had day 28 progesterone tests done an came back at 158 previous months it was 4.1! Hope your all going good I'm only 21 so not eligible for iui for another 2 years although if this months not my month I'm having a Lap an dye an ovarian drilling in 6 weeks time. Would love to hear your thoughs an hope to make some very good friends along thus emotional rollercoaster x baby dust all round! X


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies,

Im on CD12 and had a scan on saturday - two follies at 14mm and 13mm! :happy dance: Doc gave me an FSH trigger shot so hoping to o soon FX'd. Been bding every day.

Never2late don't be discouraged hon..its still early so bfn at this stage doesn't necessarily mean anything at all. You are definitely not out yet! Maybe test again in a few days :hugs:

Nimbec - thats a well timed holiday! Hopefully you and oh can relax and make a holiday baby!

Im feeling positive for us this month girls - theres going to be good news on here soon!


----------



## Niks

Hi Ladies

Had a very hectic last week so did not get any time to post.
So, I hv finished clomid without any side effects this cycle :), but I am not sure if it is because its not working as it is supposed to... keeping my FXed.

Welcome FaithLoveHope and NattyMommy.

SG_Lady - It is good to hear about your follies. Best of luck for your cycl

Lots of :dust: to all of us.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hey ladies! I have to check my estrogen levels tomorrow (results should be back then) and as long as they're high enough, i'll get the OK to start provera, and then my first round of clomid! Eeeeks! So nervous and excited! :) I'll be doing 50mg, CD 3-7.

I'm wondering though, maybe someone here knows....
They ultrasounded my ovaries and I had EIGHT immature follicles that all measured about the same size. The doctor said that they weren't maturing, thus explaining my annovulatory cycles. So now i'm wondering....will I pop one egg....or do you think i'll ovulate multiple eggs since they were all about the same level of maturity???


----------



## SG_Lady

CdnEquestrian welcome! Good news that you should be starting on the Clomid soon! What were your estrogen results? Can I ask, do you have pcos? Im not sure about the answer to your question, normally only the dominant follie matures enough for one egg to be released but the Clomid does stimulate your ovaries and can result in more eggs being released and therefore higher chance of multiples...maybe worth asking your gynae?

So Im on CD14...feeling bloated, getting light cramping and feeling quite nauseous...also really tired, like found it super difficult to get out of bed this morning! Was hoping they was signs I was going to o but still no positive on the opk yet...:shrug: have another appt with my gynae this afternoon so hopefullly he can tell me whats going on! OH and I have been bding like crazy since CD 7 so hopefully its going to happen soon!!

Hows everyone else getting on? 
Never2late have you tested again yet?
Niks - what CD are you on now? Are you getting any o sytmptoms at all?
Kamee - any news on your o yet? are you being monitored this cycle?

Hope everyone is good. Baby dust all XX :dust:


----------



## never2late70

SG_Lady said:


> CdnEquestrian welcome! Good news that you should be starting on the Clomid soon! What were your estrogen results? Can I ask, do you have pcos? Im not sure about the answer to your question, normally only the dominant follie matures enough for one egg to be released but the Clomid does stimulate your ovaries and can result in more eggs being released and therefore higher chance of multiples...maybe worth asking your gynae?
> 
> So Im on CD14...feeling bloated, getting light cramping and feeling quite nauseous...also really tired, like found it super difficult to get out of bed this morning! Was hoping they was signs I was going to o but still no positive on the opk yet...:shrug: have another appt with my gynae this afternoon so hopefullly he can tell me whats going on! OH and I have been bding like crazy since CD 7 so hopefully its going to happen soon!!
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?
> Never2late have you tested again yet?
> Niks - what CD are you on now? Are you getting any o sytmptoms at all?
> Kamee - any news on your o yet? are you being monitored this cycle?
> 
> Hope everyone is good. Baby dust all XX :dust:

No I haven't. AF will probably be here tomorrow :nope:

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## kamee26

Sg-lady - No signs of O yet. No positive opk and no temp change. I've kinda lost hope for this cycle but its ok its only my first one! There is always next month! And no I'm not being monitored this cycle. They told me to try the first cycle and use opks and to keep in touch and see how my body handles it, and if things don't work out they will monitor on cycle 2. Sounds like you are getting ready to O soon! Is this your first round of clomid? Did you have a lot of side effects from the clomid itself? Fingers crossed you get your O soon and hopefully a BFP!!


----------



## Laurenmab

I'm new to the forum and I don't even know how it works lol. My fiance n I have been ttc for 6 months now, I missed two cycles n I was sso sure that I'd get a BFP but all I get is BFN!!!! My obgyn gave me druugs to induce myy period then put me on clomid CD5-9, I'm now on cd26 I've been cramping n I have sore nipples, could this be us? 
I told myselff that we'd stop if I didn't get pg with clomid but I want a baby sso bad... Can anyone share their clomid experience? Success? 
TTC for baby #1 already have a name for him/her, I'm tired of getting BFN I don't want to test anymore till my BFP


----------



## SG_Lady

never2late70 said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> CdnEquestrian welcome! Good news that you should be starting on the Clomid soon! What were your estrogen results? Can I ask, do you have pcos? Im not sure about the answer to your question, normally only the dominant follie matures enough for one egg to be released but the Clomid does stimulate your ovaries and can result in more eggs being released and therefore higher chance of multiples...maybe worth asking your gynae?
> 
> So Im on CD14...feeling bloated, getting light cramping and feeling quite nauseous...also really tired, like found it super difficult to get out of bed this morning! Was hoping they was signs I was going to o but still no positive on the opk yet...:shrug: have another appt with my gynae this afternoon so hopefullly he can tell me whats going on! OH and I have been bding like crazy since CD 7 so hopefully its going to happen soon!!
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?
> Never2late have you tested again yet?
> Niks - what CD are you on now? Are you getting any o sytmptoms at all?
> Kamee - any news on your o yet? are you being monitored this cycle?
> 
> Hope everyone is good. Baby dust all XX :dust:
> 
> No I haven't. AF will probably be here tomorrow :nope:
> 
> Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the witch stays away for you for the next nine months honey! Hope you're ok


----------



## SG_Lady

kamee26 said:


> Sg-lady - No signs of O yet. No positive opk and no temp change. I've kinda lost hope for this cycle but its ok its only my first one! There is always next month! And no I'm not being monitored this cycle. They told me to try the first cycle and use opks and to keep in touch and see how my body handles it, and if things don't work out they will monitor on cycle 2. Sounds like you are getting ready to O soon! Is this your first round of clomid? Did you have a lot of side effects from the clomid itself? Fingers crossed you get your O soon and hopefully a BFP!!

Kamee - keep bding just in case but you're right, it's only your first cycle so maybe they need to up your dose slightly. I've heard a lot of ladies start with a low dose and need it to be increased for their next cycle. But having said that, some people still o on CD25+ so you're defo not out. Yes I'm on my first cycle - my doc put me straight on 100mg which I think is a little unusual but fingers crossed it works!

Had another appt this afternoon to check on the progress of those follies- they are both now just over 20cm so doc gave me trigger shot and said I should make sure we dtd tonight and tomo to cover bases. He told me to stop with the pook as they would show positive tomorrow anyway with the trigger shot. Feeling cautiously optimistic!


----------



## SG_Lady

Haha! Pook was supposed to read opk! Posting on an iPhone not the best idea!

FXd for everyone and :dust:


----------



## nimbec

hi all from sunny spain! sorry i'm not posting much i'm on holiday for a couple of weeks with very limited internet access!

Glad to hear everyone is ok, welcome to any new people!!

I'm on 3 rd round clomid, finished last tab yesterday so fingers crossed!

Good luck to you all 

x


----------



## never2late70

Laurenmab said:


> I'm new to the forum and I don't even know how it works lol. My fiance n I have been ttc for 6 months now, I missed two cycles n I was sso sure that I'd get a BFP but all I get is BFN!!!! My obgyn gave me druugs to induce myy period then put me on clomid CD5-9, I'm now on cd26 I've been cramping n I have sore nipples, could this be us?
> I told myselff that we'd stop if I didn't get pg with clomid but I want a baby sso bad... Can anyone share their clomid experience? Success?
> TTC for baby #1 already have a name for him/her, I'm tired of getting BFN I don't want to test anymore till my BFP

Hi Lauren:
I really wish I had a success story to share with you, but I am on to round 4 of Clomid. Well, maybe. I haven't decided yet if I can take another round. Clomid can give you the impression that you're pregnant. You may have signs and symptoms that you never had before Clomid. Try to stay optimistic, but cautiously. It's a big fat roller coaster ride.

What has happened to me since taking Clomid:
Sore boobs
Migraine
Nauseous
Bloated
Gained 16 pounds in 3 months
Hot flashes
Mood swings
Shorter periods
Fatigue

Never felt any of those things before Clomid :dohh:

Best of luck!
~Angie


----------



## CdnEquestrian

SG_Lady said:


> CdnEquestrian welcome! Good news that you should be starting on the Clomid soon! What were your estrogen results? Can I ask, do you have pcos? Im not sure about the answer to your question, normally only the dominant follie matures enough for one egg to be released but the Clomid does stimulate your ovaries and can result in more eggs being released and therefore higher chance of multiples...maybe worth asking your gynae?
> 
> So Im on CD14...feeling bloated, getting light cramping and feeling quite nauseous...also really tired, like found it super difficult to get out of bed this morning! Was hoping they was signs I was going to o but still no positive on the opk yet...:shrug: have another appt with my gynae this afternoon so hopefullly he can tell me whats going on! OH and I have been bding like crazy since CD 7 so hopefully its going to happen soon!!
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?
> Never2late have you tested again yet?
> Niks - what CD are you on now? Are you getting any o sytmptoms at all?
> Kamee - any news on your o yet? are you being monitored this cycle?
> 
> Hope everyone is good. Baby dust all XX :dust:


I was under the impression of the same...that the dominant follicle would be the one to pop....but if they're all about the same size/maturity..... ? No idea. I should call and ask the OBGYN but he's insanely hard to get ahold of. We have one guy who serves all the women in about 7 communities! Poor guy.

I'm on Day 3 of provera.....so far, so good. Waiting for AF to show then will be starting the 50mg of clomid. My doctor generally suggests CD3-7, so i'll probably go with that.


----------



## Faithlovehope

never2late70 said:


> Laurenmab said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I don't even know how it works lol. My fiance n I have been ttc for 6 months now, I missed two cycles n I was sso sure that I'd get a BFP but all I get is BFN!!!! My obgyn gave me druugs to induce myy period then put me on clomid CD5-9, I'm now on cd26 I've been cramping n I have sore nipples, could this be us?
> I told myselff that we'd stop if I didn't get pg with clomid but I want a baby sso bad... Can anyone share their clomid experience? Success?
> TTC for baby #1 already have a name for him/her, I'm tired of getting BFN
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren just wanted to tell you my story an hope it brings a bit of faith to you,
> 
> This was my fourth round of clomid after a Mmc in 2010 I hast ovulated since even with clomid. My progesterone was barely existent.
> 
> Had an appointment with my fertility nurse who said clomid wasn't working an I needed to have a lap an dye an ovarian drilling, I was very upset an I thought it would never happen I took the fourth round of clomid using up the last of my pills an knowing I wouldn't be prescribed anymore, I had my progesterone tested on day 21 and 28 day 21 results were 16.1 an I was very happy although still believed I would never fall preggo but glad we'd taken a step in the right direction.
> 
> My day 28 progesterone results were 158.1 an I still didn't get my hopes up, I had nausea, heartburn, exhaustion every symptom going but j wouldn't let myself believe it could happen after nearly two years an more bfn then I ever knew possible, two days after I got my results an alot of torturing myself I decided to test atleast then I would know an stop stressing about it.
> 
> It was midday an I was sure it woud be bfn as it wasnt even fmu
> 
> Next thing I see two lines I finally got my bfp!!!
> 
> I'm only just over four weeks but very happy an nervous,
> 
> I just wanted to say ( in his very long post) that clomid side effects are bad but don't give up on it or the thought of getting a bfp! It WILL HAPPEN!!!
> 
> P.s I've also had the name picked since I was like 13 :) xxxClick to expand...


----------



## never2late70

Faithlovehope said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurenmab said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I don't even know how it works lol. My fiance n I have been ttc for 6 months now, I missed two cycles n I was sso sure that I'd get a BFP but all I get is BFN!!!! My obgyn gave me druugs to induce myy period then put me on clomid CD5-9, I'm now on cd26 I've been cramping n I have sore nipples, could this be us?
> I told myselff that we'd stop if I didn't get pg with clomid but I want a baby sso bad... Can anyone share their clomid experience? Success?
> TTC for baby #1 already have a name for him/her, I'm tired of getting BFN
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren just wanted to tell you my story an hope it brings a bit of faith to you,
> 
> This was my fourth round of clomid after a Mmc in 2010 I hast ovulated since even with clomid. My progesterone was barely existent.
> 
> Had an appointment with my fertility nurse who said clomid wasn't working an I needed to have a lap an dye an ovarian drilling, I was very upset an I thought it would never happen I took the fourth round of clomid using up the last of my pills an knowing I wouldn't be prescribed anymore, I had my progesterone tested on day 21 and 28 day 21 results were 16.1 an I was very happy although still believed I would never fall preggo but glad we'd taken a step in the right direction.
> 
> My day 28 progesterone results were 158.1 an I still didn't get my hopes up, I had nausea, heartburn, exhaustion every symptom going but j wouldn't let myself believe it could happen after nearly two years an more bfn then I ever knew possible, two days after I got my results an alot of torturing myself I decided to test atleast then I would know an stop stressing about it.
> 
> It was midday an I was sure it woud be bfn as it wasnt even fmu
> 
> Next thing I see two lines I finally got my bfp!!!
> 
> I'm only just over four weeks but very happy an nervous,
> 
> I just wanted to say ( in his very long post) that clomid side effects are bad but don't give up on it or the thought of getting a bfp! It WILL HAPPEN!!!
> 
> P.s I've also had the name picked since I was like 13 :) xxx
> 
> Wow! Congratulations. I had no idea you got your BFP :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Faithlovehope

Yes finally it's still hard to believe an I'm so terrified something will happen having a scan in two weeks, 

I never ever believed it would happen not for one second! never give up hope ladies if it can happen to me it will happen to you!! 

Big babydust wishes to you xxx


----------



## NattyMommy

Just an update everyone... I am currently on cd 15 after my clomid an still no positive opk yet. Temping is out of the question due to my crazy shifts. .. I'm starting to get discouraged because i just don't know what's going on!! My cervix did get soft and felt open but never really had ewcm and no positive opk... And now my cervix is beginning to get more firm and lower so I have no idea.. My body isn't helping me out that's for sure!!
This is my very first cycle of clomid so I'm still pretty optimistic! You never know right? We have been bd'ing plenty just in case!!


----------



## never2late70

NattyMommy said:


> Just an update everyone... I am currently on cd 15 after my clomid an still no positive opk yet. Temping is out of the question due to my crazy shifts. .. I'm starting to get discouraged because i just don't know what's going on!! My cervix did get soft and felt open but never really had ewcm and no positive opk... And now my cervix is beginning to get more firm and lower so I have no idea.. My body isn't helping me out that's for sure!!
> This is my very first cycle of clomid so I'm still pretty optimistic! You never know right? We have been bd'ing plenty just in case!!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## SG_Lady

CONGRATULATIONS Faithlovehope! So so happy for you and great to get some good news on here!


----------



## Niks

I am on CD13 now and no +opks yet.
I have a very bad headache from past 3 days and feeling very tired... I don't know whats going on with me.


----------



## never2late70

:witch: she got me!

Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations faithlovehope!!! 

I'm still out in sunny spain hoping to concieve whist over here I 'should' 0 in the next week ;) Clomid sweats and headaches are horrible for me this time far worse than rounds one and two.

I'm so sorry never2late damn witch - I'd opt for both ;0 !!! At least hubby is supportive.

Right i'm off for a non alcholic coacktail as I can't bring myself to drink just incase i manage it this time my whole life is on hold at the moment. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## NattyMommy

Good luck Nimbec!!! Sending baby dust your way!! I think the vacation might just do the trick for ya!!


----------



## NattyMommy

Quick question,
Have any of you had weird cramping in the middle of your cycle? I'm not sure if this is something from the clomid or If it's ovulation pains? it feels like I am having Af cramps an I am only on cycle day 16.... 
I am pretty sure I have already ovulated due to cm and cervical position but it's hard to know for sure because OPK's haven't been working?
Just looking for a little insight ... :)


----------



## SG_Lady

NattyMommy said:


> Quick question,
> Have any of you had weird cramping in the middle of your cycle? I'm not sure if this is something from the clomid or If it's ovulation pains? it feels like I am having Af cramps an I am only on cycle day 16....
> I am pretty sure I have already ovulated due to cm and cervical position but it's hard to know for sure because OPK's haven't been working?
> Just looking for a little insight ... :)

Natty Mommy I am on CD 16 too and think I o'd yesterday - have been having light cramping since CD 14 but then last night I had such bad cramping - it actuallly woke me up out of sleep at 4am it was so bad!! Like AF pain but worse! Today it seems to have gone but still a bit bloated. I have heard some people get quite bad ovulation pains on Clomid so Im thinking/hoping that is what it is? Might call my doctors to check though as was a little bit worrying...


----------



## SG_Lady

So just called my doctor - he said the cramping is nothing to worry about and it is due to ovulation occurring - he said during the process of ovulation the ovary gets stretched which causes pain in some women - he also said that because I had two large follicles it was probably causing more pain than normal...phew!

So good news hopefully Nattymommy!


----------



## NattyMommy

Sg lady we are cycle buddies!!! :) your pain sounds worse than mine, so that is a bit concerning! I always thought ovulation pains were on one side or the other? So that confused me because my pain is dead center an more in the uterus/cervix area like af pains... I hope I ovulated a couple days ago cause if I ovulated yesterday or today it isn't good cause I didn't bd yesterday or today cause of DH an my conflicting work schedules... :( 
You should let me know what happens with your cramping!! I am so curious!


----------



## SG_Lady

Yay cycle buddies! Lets hope we will be bump buddies soon!

My ov pains were really similar to bad AF pains too and went right across the centre of my lower abdomen - might be because I have one follie on each side though maybe? Maybe the same for you?


----------



## SG_Lady

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

No! Sorry the evil witch got you! You definitely deserve a margarita. :hugs:


----------



## NattyMommy

SG_Lady said:


> Yay cycle buddies! Lets hope we will be bump buddies soon!
> 
> My ov pains were really similar to bad AF pains too and went right across the centre of my lower abdomen - might be because I have one follie on each side though maybe? Maybe the same for you?

Maybe that's why i feel this way!! Let's hope to be bump buddies!! I would love that!!! I don't know about the follicles in my case but I guess that makes sense!! :) 

Evil witch stay away!! :)


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> Hi all, welcome NattyMommy and LKPone :hi:
> 
> LKPone we are cycle twins! I am also on CD7 after finishing first round of Provera and on Clomid 100mg CD 2-6. Are you going to start OPKs tomorrow? I was also not sure if the Clomid would mess up the results. I have heard the best time is between 2pm and 8pm. I am getting a scan on CD10 this Saturday to check my follicles. Im really hoping its doing its job
> 
> Nimbec, I didn't know Clomid could make you o early - good thing we started the bding early
> 
> Good luck for this round girls x

Hello!! And thanks for the welcome! :flower: YAY! Cycle twins! I see you've o'd, which is great news!!

Sorry for the radio silence over the past week, here's a small update...

I've been tracking twice a day with opk's since Friday last week (CD9) and nothing until yesterday afternoon when I got my first smiley face!!! :happydance: SO excited! I got another one this morning, so I think we're in the home stretch :winkwink: Today is CD 16, so it just shows how useful it is to track BBT and use opk's, because most of the time by CD16, people would be assuming they'd ovulated 2 days ago and risk missing it! So I'm also feeling cautiously optimistic... if for no other reason than it looks as if the Clomid might actually help me to ovulate possibly for the first time ever! :happydance:

Can't wait to see if I get a temp spike over the next day or so. Will continue to do opk's until the smiley face goes away. 

I had a terrible specialist appointment on Wednesday - stupid NHS! :growlmad: He told me that there was nothing he could do for me any further and he is referring me to the Fertility Clinic - where there is an 18 week wait for an appointment!! :growlmad: Crazy! Especially when I've already had one round of Clomid (albeit not prescribed by him!) and he's now just prepared to leave me with no course of treatment for nearly 5 months. Idiot! :nope: I've looked into going private and it'll cost £180 for an initial consultation and a scan, so we might stretch to opting for that. At least that way, if this round doesn't work, I'll be prescribed another round straight away, not have to wait 5 months.

How is everybody on this lovely Friday (although if you're in the UK, it's pretty miserable weather-wise!)?

:winkwink:


----------



## SG_Lady

Yay for your smiley LKPone!! Awesome news! You and your oh better get to work!! :haha:

That is such bad news about the rubbish NHS! I cant believe they are not helping you. My sister also has pcos and they are giving her pretty good treatment in her borough, they are even giving her a round of IVF for free. I think it depends where you live though so unfair. In Singapore there is no NHS, everything is done on insurance but unfortunately insurance doesnt cover infertility (of course! :growlmad:) so the treatment is pretty expensive. It is very good though. Hope its all worth it!

Im very happy its Friday, havent had much sleep what with all the bding and ov pains so looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all, that's great news lk pone! Fx for you - I got a bfp feo
First round clomid unfortunately it was a chemical but it just shows there is hope! Keep us updated!! I can totally understand how you feel with nhs so frustrating!!! I'm currently in Spain CD10 hoping to make a holiday baby ;) can't wait to O. 

Lg lady sorry about your pains :( let's hope it's positive and you have fabulous eggs!! 

Spk soon


----------



## never2late70

We're gonna go for it! On to IVF :happydance:
I love my husband :winkwink:


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :winkwink:

So I've been doing opks since CD9 & finally got my first positive on Thursday evening (CD15). Here are the results:

Thurs am - negative
Thurs pm - positive
Friday am - positive
Friday pm - positive
Saturday am - positive
Saturday pm - negative

All tests were done twice - once with an Internet cheapie & confirmation with a Clearblue digi. :thumbup:

It was such a relief to see the negative last night cause I know that if you get endless positives, it usually points to no ovulation, just your body trying to ovulate constantly. So my tests seem to tie in with the normal timeframe of 36-48 hours for the LH surge.

BUT... this morning, the Internet cheapie was the most positive I've ever seen!! But the Clearblue digi was negative. So I'm confused :wacko: I know there is always some debate with using the ic's with FMU, so do you think maybe that caused the discrepency? :shrug:

My temp dipped slightly this morning, by .12 degrees C (check out my chart below). So I have no idea what to think! I have had a few pains on both sides, but nothing excruciating & my - sorry, TMI! - nipples have been SO sensitive since Friday. :blush:

What's going on? :wacko:


----------



## LKPone

never2late70 said:


> We're gonna go for it! On to IVF :happydance:
> I love my husband :winkwink:

YAY! And bucketloads of luck to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

never2late70 said:


> We're gonna go for it! On to IVF :happydance:
> I love my husband :winkwink:

Yay Never2late!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone? LKPone and Nattymommy how is the 2WW treating you? Ive been feeling really bloated and tired since o day - this weekend I had an afternoon nap both days which is really unlike me! But my doc gave me progesterone to take from yesterday to help with my lining which he said might make me sleepy so putting it down to that.

Nimbec, any sign of o yet? Hope the sunshine and relaxing will do the trick for you!!

Gosh I can believe Im only 4DPO...time is going so slowly! LKPone and Nattymommy - what day are you going to be testing? Im going to try to hold out until 21st...

So hoping that this is our month!


----------



## LKPone

Well, after all of that confusion yesterday, I entered my temperature this morning and it put me at 3 DPO today :happydance: I'm not convinced, I must be honest - have a look at my chart and let me know what you ladies think. I just can't understand why I'd get positive ov tests (digi AND ic strips) on Saturday if I o'd on Friday, but anyway... seeing as it's probably the first time I've o'd in my life, who am I to argue!? :haha:

I'm not feeling anything really - the only 'symptom' I've had for about a week now is really sensitive nipples :nope: 

I don't think I'm going to test... I'll wait to see if AF comes, I guess. I'm going to be away on the Isle of Wight on the 'testing' weekend anyway, so I guess if I don't find out on that weekend, I'll maybe test when I get home! :winkwink:

Have a lovely Monday! :flower:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone - youve got more willpower than me! Im a serial tester! I was actually considering testing today but I know thats ridiculous!

Your chart looks great! It definitely looks like you o'd on Friday and given the opks detected your surge on Thursday am I would definitely go by that. Perhaps you o'd late on Friday and your LH levels were declining but still detectable on Sat? Either way as long as you bd'd on the right days you should be covered.

Im feeling a little down today..not feeling so positive although I know its only early. Just really hoping for good results. The waiting is so hard. My and dh are away this weekend though which should help take my mind off ttc!

Tons of :dust: to everyone x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'd go with what SG_Lady said....your levels were just still detectible and got picked up Sat. It's not uncommon to get positive OPK's for a few days... ;) GOOD LUCK!


I took my last provera pill on Saturday night...so just waiting for AF now. :)


----------



## NattyMommy

Hey guys!
SG lady I am not feeling so positive this month because I have no idea when I o'd. But I have been feeling fatigue and bloated and still have been crampy! I will probably test on the 21st if AF doesn't show by then... We will see!
Good luck to you! I hate the 2 week wait! It's the worst!!

Nimbec- sending baby dust your way! Hope Everything turns out great for ya!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all well i'm now Cd14 and impatiently waiting to 0 !! was hoping the sunshine may bring it a little earlier FF is predicting friday - well I shouldn't miss it even if I don't 0 when suspected as we are BDing a lot on holiday and well lets just say i'm more than happy to in my fertile time plus keeps the OH happy too and not feeling just like a baby making machine :wacko:

Thanks Nattymommy I'm feeling a little like you i think - for some reason i think i'm out this month and not even 0'd yet - maybe just hormones making me a lil more bonkers than normal. Best of luck to you tho and keep us posted, have you any idea when af should show?

Good luck sg lady and lkpone you have more willpower than me I am definately 100% a POAS ahollic! 

Hope everyone else is well! 

I'm on my last week in spain now - back next monday hopefully having 0'd whilst away fx speak soon


----------



## SG_Lady

Howdy ladies!

Nimbec it sounds like you are having a great holiday and keeping your oh busy! FXd that relaxing does the trick for you this month.

CdnEquestrian - any sign of af yet?

Nattymommy and LKPone - hope you ladies are surviving the 2ww ok. 

I am slowly driving myself insane reading everything possible on the internet about early preggo symptoms and obsessing over every tiny feeling/symptom I have!! This is torture! So todays symptoms are - heavy and full feeling in lower abdomen, light cramping, (TMI) lots of creamy cm, v hungry. bbs fine but keep prodding them just in case!


----------



## NattyMommy

I hate the 2ww. I am the same way I always try and convince myself I am pregnant! ( or my body tries to trick me) . Haha. I haven't even had any abnormal symptoms at all... Except bloated an still crampy. But we will see! Last time I was pregnant I don't think I had any symptoms until the week my period was supposed to come. So who knows!
How is everyone else surviving the 2ww? :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi all hope your all ok and surviving the 2ww any news? I got my pos OPK this morning Yey! So will be busy for a few days ;) when are you all due to either test or 0 ? 

Hugs everyone


----------



## LKPone

Hello! :flower:

I'm bang in the middle of my TWW - 7DPO today. My temp is still steady above my coverline, although I don't actually know what that means! :wacko:

I've just called for my Day 21 blood test results and they were 50! I think that's good - anyone know? :shrug:

YAY for a positive opk... :happydance:

Have a lovely weekend ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## LKPone

Oh, and P.S. My test was done on day 21, when I ovulated on day 16, but the nurse said it was fine to do it then. I know that progesterone PEAKS 7 days after ovulation, so chances are that the reading would have been higher had I gone today, but :shrug: I'm just happy with a reading that indicates that the Clomid worked for me :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Lkpone that's great news that's a positive result yay!!! Fx for you!!


----------



## NattyMommy

Nimbec!
Fx for you!! And lots of baby dust!! I am on cd 25 now so getting to the other side of the 2ww! I'm neither optimistic or pessimistic at this point, I just figure if it happens it happens! :) I might test next Thursday ( cd 30) if no Af before then.... Wish me luck! I need it either way, with the baby or without.


----------



## NattyMommy

Fx for you too LpKone... :) 
That's so exciting to get some promising news!!


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh good luck natty mommy!!!! And lkpone!! Fx for you both!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CD5 for me...and my fourth pill of clomid (technically won't take it for a few hours since it's 2:00am and I take it when I wake up. lol) and so far, haven't had any bad side effects at all. I don't know if that's a good thing, or if it could mean that it's not working....?

FF is estimating that I should ovulate next weekend, which would be good because the Thursday after that is DH's shoulder surgery and he'll have an implanted pain pump and is usually pretty out of it for a few days, so there will be no BDing. So I REALLY hope we catch that eggy before his surgery and all is good. :)

I get to go for bloods on CD24 (weird, no?) to confirm ovulation. :)


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies!

Just back from a lovely long weekend with my husband to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary which is actually today! Was so nice to relax and take my mind off obssessing about ttc and symptom spotting! Feel so much calmer now. Im on 11 DPO and still have sensitive nipples, a bit of lower belly cramping and the increased cm... not sure how I am feeling reallly..I dont feel like I am pregnant but I also dont feel like af is coming yet either.. will have to wait and see :shrug: I will be testing probably on Thurs if af hasnt come by then!

Nimbec fab news on your o! Enjoy the bding! are you back from spain yet?

LKPone - wow your levels sound awesome! They should be above 15 on day 21 so they sound very positive!! 

Nattymommy - looks like we will be testing around the same time if the witch doesnt catch us before then! Good luck hon 

Cdn - I didnt get any side effects in the first few days with clomid either and I ended up with 2 mature follicles so dont worry..my side effects came a bit later with o pains etc.

Hmm...my doc didnt offer me day 21 progesterone testing because he gave me prog supplements to take...now worrying and hoping that I did actually o!


----------



## LKPone

Happy anniversary!! :flower:

CDn... one thing I'll recommend is to have ic opks at the ready and start testing from day 10, twice a day. I eventually got my first positive on day 14 and ovulated (according to FF) on day 16 - so don't assume it'll be day 14, cause you might risk missing it. :winkwink: I also didn't get any symptoms from Clomid - we're all just lucky ladies! :thumbup:

Well, today FF has given me a 'possible triphasic pattern' starting on CD23 (take a peek at my chart if you like stalking). Not sure what that means - as in, I'm not sure if Clomid affects this data at all, but I'm going to test next Wednesday if AF hasn't shown. That will be day 35.

Have a good week everyone! :thumbup: I'm off to the Isle of Wight Festival this coming weekend - for those of you out of the UK, it's a music festival - and I'm SO not looking forward to being wet, cold, muddy and miserable all weekend, listening to music I know nothing about! :wacko: I keep saying to my hubby and our friends that I'd be more than willing to let them go and have fun while I stay nice and cosy at the cottage, but they're refusing to allow that! :nope: *sigh* Maybe I'll take my iPod... :haha:


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> Hmm...my doc didnt offer me day 21 progesterone testing because he gave me prog supplements to take...now worrying and hoping that I did actually o!

SG, do you not chart? Sorry, I know you've probably said, but I can't remember! :dohh:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...my doc didnt offer me day 21 progesterone testing because he gave me prog supplements to take...now worrying and hoping that I did actually o!
> 
> SG, do you not chart? Sorry, I know you've probably said, but I can't remember! :dohh:Click to expand...

LKPone - no I do not chart...thinking about it for next cycle though but scared it might stress me out too much. I kind of wish I had started this cycle though as it would be good to have some more clues as to what is going on! Triphasic sounds very good LKPone! I feel very positive about you this cycle!!

Cottage in the Isle of Wight sounds fun - at least you are not staying in a tent! Perhaps you should test before the weekend to see if you can have a few drinks! You might need it if its cold!!


----------



## LKPone

I know... it's catch-22, isn't it? Not charting allows you to be fairly stress-free about it, but charting offers SO many clues, that when I was considering giving up on charting altogether, my acupunturist just said 'at least just carry on with the temping', so I did. I must admit, I'm fairly level-headed about it and just put it straight into my FF app on my phone in the morning and then (usually!) forget about it :thumbup:

Ha! That's the good thing for me... I've never smoked in my life and I don't drink, so I'm a cheap date! :happydance: And no risk of worrying about drinking when/if I get pregnant one day. The amount that I do drink is so small, it amounts to about 2 glasses a year! :wacko: I dunno, I just don't really like the taste of alcohol that much, although my arm can be twisted to drink half a glass of rose every 6 months or something! I'm such a rebel! :haha: We entertain at least 2 weekends a month and everybody is now just used to me having my coke zero or appletiser!

Thanks, I'm cautiously optimistic about my chart, if for no other reason than because it finally shows that my ovaries are working as they should - albeit with a kick up the butt with Clomid! I'm just remaining very grounded about it all, seeing as it is the first time I've ever ovulated and my logical mind is telling me that it can't happen that quickly. :shrug:

When are you planning to test?


----------



## SG_Lady

If af shows this cycle then I will definitely start charting next month. Even if just to confirm ovulation as the 'what if' has been bothering me. I will obsess anyway so at least it will give me something else to do! I have pcos and dont think I have ever ovulated on my own, which is why even though I had a scan showing two mature follies plus hcg trigger shot I am still doubting ovulation! 

Wow, thats great that you dont drink. Luckily I dont smoke either but I must admit I do enjoy a glass of vino with my dinner. I do detox once a year for 6 weeks though and giving up alcohol never really bothers me that much so hopefully once I get a bfp ([-o&lt;) it wont be too tough.

I think your chart looks really promising :) Are you getting any symptoms? Im not sure what to think so trying (and failing) not to think about it too much...I think I am going to test on Thursday. I have a 12k race on saturday and Im thinking if I am preggo it might not be such a good idea!

FXd for us!


----------



## Niks

Hello Everyone

Just got a call from my docs ofc and she said that I ovulated this month. Had my 21 day test just yesterday. I am not sure why though I did not get any +Opks.
I am super excited now and just keeping my FXed.


----------



## Niks

Happy Anniversary SG_Lady!


----------



## LKPone

Niks... YAY! :happydance:

SG, YAY for testing on Thursday! Lots and lots of finger crossing being done for you! :thumbup: Holy moly, 12k race?! You're braver than I am. :winkwink: Good luck if you decide to run!

I have no symptoms... although I've had really REALLY sensitive nipples since about a week before I ovulated, but I'm putting that down to the Clomid. Also, I had quite bad cramping on Saturday, but it didn't last very long. Last night I got up at 2am to wee... I very seldom do that. I was SO hot though, so that's probably what woke me up to begin with, then my bladder decided to wake up too!

Yeah, I've also got PCOS - although spent the last 9 months without a diagnosis and the doc has only JUST said that the 'thinks' it's definitely PCOS. :dohh: I'm still not convinced, I have to say, but I'll take their supposed experienced advice and go with that as a diagnosis. If I do have it, it must be very mild, or I must just be asymptomatic, because I have none of the usual symptoms at all. :wacko:


----------



## SG_Lady

Aww thanks for all the anniversary wishes girls! Looking forward to a quiet
night in with dinner and a DVD!

Yay Niks!!! Fab news!!


----------



## SG_Lady

So I caved and tested today...BFN :cry:

Im at 12dpo so not holding out much hope for this cycle. Onto round 2 I guess :growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

Sglady you are not out until witch arrives please don't give up hope 12dpo is still early. When I had my chemical it wasn't pos till 13 dpo and was super faint. Obvious pos 14dpo but some women don't get it until as much as 18 dpo grrr it's such a long waiting game! Fx for you!!

I'm 2dpo today so the long wait begins ! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady - My doctor adviced me to do the test on CD35 or 15dpo so u should not give up hope now.


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks so much Nimbec and Niks :hugs: you are right Im not out until the witch arrives but I just dont feel it this month. Feel quite down! Need to find my pma!! Think I will just wait it out and see if the unwanted old hag shows her hideous face!

Thanks so much for your support ladies..keeping everything crossed for you this month. I know we are going to get good news on here soon, even if its not mine! x


----------



## LKPone

Too early, don't give up just yet!! :hugs:

I'm also feeling out this month to be honest... not that I ever felt like I was in with a shot, but there's always hope, isn't there?! :winkwink:

SG, don't feel down... positive thoughts!! And not more tests for another 4-5 days or so! :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks LKPone :hugs: you are right I shouldnt test so early I just cant help myself! OK promise not to test for a few days! I am now going to try to forget about it (unlikely!!) and wait for af. Anyway there is always next cycle right? Maybe its just not my month.

You shouldnt feel out at ALL - your chart looks really promising :thumbup:

Your pcos diagnosis sounds a lit like mine...I dont have any of the typical symptoms except lack of periods which is why the docs took so long to diagnose me! But i knew something was up when I was only having af 2-3 times a year!!


----------



## NattyMommy

I have no idea when I ovulated so I have no idea when to test!! But me and DH have been BD ing pretty much every other day the whole month.. I'm starting to have what I think are "symptoms" but I dont want to be making stuff up in my head. I've been crampy but not as bad as AF cramps, semi sore breasts, and nausea the past 3 days.. Fingers crossed, you never know! I don't think I will test unless I start having more symptoms.. I am holding out doing a pretty good job of it too!!
Last time ( with my m mc) all my symptoms were awful, but I don't know if that's partially because I was having twins ?? So maybe this time around my symptoms wouldn't be as bad?

GL everybody!! At least we have each other to get through the awful 2ww..


----------



## nimbec

Nattymommy that sounds positive to me! Do you have any idea how king your cycles are or when af should arrive? Gosh you are doing brilliantly I'm so impatient with it all!!!

I'm only 3dpo :( 

How is everyone holding up? Do you all work? How do you cope in tww? Do you cut out caffeine, choc etc?


----------



## NattyMommy

Well before my mc my cycles were 30 days like clockwork. After the mc they have been crazy and irregular... Anywhere from 35-43 days ... Part of the reason we decided to try clomid. So I am not sure If the clomid made me o earlier like its supposed to, so if not I still could have a bit of a wait I'm on cd 28 now... :)


----------



## NattyMommy

I try to limit my caffeine, I never drink a whole lot.. My doctor said it isn't a huge worry unless i was to drink like multiple large cups of coffee a day. I probably drink a small cup of coffee 2-3 times a week and then the occasional soda. I can't really cut caffeine completely working graveyards... I don't know if I would survive!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

SG - My PCOS was the same. No cystic ovaries, hormone levels were fine...but no periods. My cycles were 70-120+ days....so SOMETHING was not right.


I don't have any IC OPK's...but I may buy a box of the good ones. Money is tight right now before DH's surgery so I don't want to "waste money"....and if I don't ovulate before his surgery, i'm out. Like I said, there will be no BDing while he recovers....so I am putting all my eggs in one basket, so-to-speak and hoping I ovulate before next Thursday. That would be CD 15. So....Fx'd!!!! Although with my luck, i'll ovulate the day OF his surgery or something stupid. Boo. lol


----------



## nimbec

Nattymommy my cycles were very long too but the clomid has definately shortened them - so fx for you!!! 

I don't drink Coffee so that isn't an issue but i really struggle to cut out sugars and chocolate - i am strict atm but if it doesnt work this month i'm going to eat/drink normally! 

Cdn i will really keep everything crossed for you to o in time! just a quicki do you have horses? i noticed your name..I'm a dressage trainer!


----------



## SG_Lady

CdnEquestrian said:


> SG - My PCOS was the same. No cystic ovaries, hormone levels were fine...but no periods. My cycles were 70-120+ days....so SOMETHING was not right.
> 
> 
> I don't have any IC OPK's...but I may buy a box of the good ones. Money is tight right now before DH's surgery so I don't want to "waste money"....and if I don't ovulate before his surgery, i'm out. Like I said, there will be no BDing while he recovers....so I am putting all my eggs in one basket, so-to-speak and hoping I ovulate before next Thursday. That would be CD 15. So....Fx'd!!!! Although with my luck, i'll ovulate the day OF his surgery or something stupid. Boo. lol

Cdn - are you being monitored this cycle? If so it might be worth asking your doc for a hcg trigger next week if your follies look mature enough? And dont worry as even if you o the day of his surgery, your most fertile time are the 2 days prior to ov anyway so as long as you bd as much as you can before hand you should be good! FXd for you x


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Nattymommy my cycles were very long too but the clomid has definately shortened them - so fx for you!!!
> 
> I don't drink Coffee so that isn't an issue but i really struggle to cut out sugars and chocolate - i am strict atm but if it doesnt work this month i'm going to eat/drink normally!
> 
> Cdn i will really keep everything crossed for you to o in time! just a quicki do you have horses? i noticed your name..I'm a dressage trainer!

Wow - you girls are more disciplined than me... I have cut down to one small coffee in the morning and trying to excercise more and have a healthy diet but not cutting anything out completely!

Im on 13dpo and af due today/tomo I had a very small amount of spotting this morning after bd (sorry tmi) so think af is on her way. grr!

We are off on holiday to Bali next Friday though (yay!) so not all bad...hopefully will o whilst away and the relaxing will help with the baby making!

Also just wanted to say its so great to have the support of you ladies :kiss: would be so hard doing this on my own as dh just doesnt understand bless him! He was actually completely unfazed by the bfn yesterday and said at least it means lots more bding!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

nimbec - I'm a dressage RIDER! ;) I also teach dressage lessons up to second level. :) Woohoo! Another horse person AND another dressage person. Excuse me while I look at you like you have 2 heads. ;) lol

They're minimally monitoring me this cycle. I just get bloods drawn on CD24 (weird, hey?) to check that I ovulated...but that's it. I can't do a trigger either because this is my first clomid cycle and they just want to see how it all goes...plus my OBGYN lives an hour away and I doubt he'd give me a trigger just because DH is going for surgery and I want THIS cycle to be it. lol

I did CD2-6 instead of the CD3-7 that he suggested, hoping that i'd ovulate a little sooner. A girl can dream.

SG, my DH is kind of clueless about the whole thing, too. He's all "did you start your clomid yet?" and i'm like...."uhhh...I FINISHED it on Monday....when I TOLD YOU I was taking it. Now i'm just waiting to ovulate...." Like...did you listen to me AT ALL when I was explaining things???? Ugh. Men.


----------



## Niks

CdnEquestrian - Even my doc asked me to do progesterone test on CD23... I guess it is beacuse clomid sometimes increases cycle length.

And you shouldn't even get me started on hw clueless my DH is.... every time I mention PCOS... his reaction is what is that :wacko: .... and for him any mention of clomid has to come with the word fertility medicine... though he tries to be supportive. I guess it is because they dont spend as much time googling as we do.

btw I am on CD26 and experience cramping and pressure in my uterus like you hv b4 AF so just waiting for witch to show up.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh girls so many of us with clueless oh's mine just keeps saying so are you pg then and calls me clomid girl grrr how annoyed does that make me! I think he is only just twigging that we only have a few fertile days per cycle after 10 cycles lol we are going to an Ivf open evening tomorrow as he has agreed if I'm not pg by November then we will start it - it took a lot of arm twisting I'm hoping thy will impress him and he may let us do it earlier, I can but hope! 

Cnd I compete at psg I'm not sure how that conpares to your levels sequence changes 4,3,2 and canter pirouettes haha and yes another 2 headed friend ;)


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies!! :flower:

Oh my gosh, it's such a beautiful and sunny day here in England (sitting at my desk here in London - boo!), which is like a miracle in itself, so I'm excited! :happydance:

I don't drink coffee or tea (tea smell makes me gag! :coffee:) and I've never smoked and don't drink - I'm not AGAINST drinking, I just don't like the taste all that much - so I have very little to give up! :thumbup: I am a sucker for chocolate and coke zero (and the occassional 'fat' coke), so that's my downfall.

My temp did a massive spike thingy this morning, no idea what that means, but when you google temp spikes on 12DPO, all the entries are usually followed the following day by 'my temp fell drastically today', so I'll just continue to wait and see what happens with my temps tomorrow and Friday :winkwink:

SG, holy moly - BALI? What luxury! We went to Zanzibar for our honeymoon and MAN, that was the most relaxing holiday ever! 

CDN, keeping fingers crossed for your O day being before hubby's surgery!

Niks, I've had that kind of thing for about 4 days now, but only very briefly, so sit tight, you never know! :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

nimbec said:


> Gosh girls so many of us with clueless oh's mine just keeps saying so are you pg then and calls me clomid girl grrr how annoyed does that make me!

Argh... kick him! HA HA! :happydance:



nimbec said:


> we are going to an Ivf open evening tomorrow as he has agreed if I'm not pg by November then we will start it - it took a lot of arm twisting I'm hoping thy will impress him and he may let us do it earlier, I can but hope!

Ooooh, good luck! :thumbup:

I must admit, my hubby is such a researcher (must be the scientist in him!), that whenever I've mentioned PCOS, or expressed frustration at the doctor's lack of a diagnosis, he's said to me 'I really don't think you have it, you don't have any symptoms'! HA HA! Bless him. When I tried to show him my chart last night, he said 'don't just show me the chart, because I don't have a clue what that means, you'll need to give me an explanation too'. So I explained that if my temp continues to go up for another few days, then it's a good sign and we should test, but if it starts declining, then I won't need to, because as soon as it dips quite a bit, AF will be here. I think he understands.... sort of!


----------



## Niks

Hey LKPone... You are really lucky that your hubby is so understanding... I am jealous now :D


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Gosh girls so many of us with clueless oh's mine just keeps saying so are you pg then and calls me clomid girl grrr how annoyed does that make me! I think he is only just twigging that we only have a few fertile days per cycle after 10 cycles lol we are going to an Ivf open evening tomorrow as he has agreed if I'm not pg by November then we will start it - it took a lot of arm twisting I'm hoping thy will impress him and he may let us do it earlier, I can but hope!
> 
> Cnd I compete at psg I'm not sure how that conpares to your levels sequence changes 4,3,2 and canter pirouettes haha and yes another 2 headed friend ;)

Wow thats amazing good luck for the ivf night!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> SG, holy moly - BALI? What luxury! We went to Zanzibar for our honeymoon and MAN, that was the most relaxing holiday ever!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LKPone we are very lucky as Bali is just a short hop on a plane as we live in Singapore currently - still v excited though :happydance:
> 
> Your hubby sounds amazing mine just glazes over whenever I start talking about my cycle/clomid etc!
> 
> Niks - dont be discouraged! Cramping is also an early pg symptom so could be a good sign!


----------



## SG_Lady

No more spotting yet so I could still be in with a chance! :af:


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> No more spotting yet so I could still be in with a chance! :af:

WOOP WOOP! :happydance:

OFF TOPIC: Just as a matter of interest, did you move to Singapore for a job move? My hubby is in such high demand for a job in Norway - he's headhunted on a pretty much daily basis! :wacko: We were seriously considering it a year ago, before we moved to the country, but we love living the rural village life now, although a move to Norway or France might still be on the cards - even if just for a couple of years. You don't know if you don't try! :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone - yes we moved out here last year for hubby's job as his company asked him to set up their office over here. We love it! Although it is tough being away from friends and family, its not forever and we always wanted to experience living abroad. The weather's not bad either! Gosh Norway would be amazing..imagine seeing the Northern Lights and all that snow in winter..and reindeer! Gorgeous. I see you live in Hampshire though...that is also pretty stunning. However I would say you can always move back to the UK and we are really enjoying the experience for the moment :) are you still considering a move?


----------



## LKPone

Thinking about it as a distant possibility still - mainly because it'll be really good for hubby's CV, our 'life' experience, as well as the fact that we'd very easily be able to save for a mortgage back in the UK for when we return. So I dunno :shrug: Still on the radar, but nothing serious at the moment! :winkwink: I always said that we should try and coincide it with my maternity leave one day, that way, I won't HAVE to find work.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

SG - FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!! :) :hug:

Nimbec - We have PSG as well, I believe. Generally for us it's first level, second level, third level, fourth level, then I BELIEVE it goes PSG then Grand Prix....but since i'm only second level, I could be wrong. Don't quote me there. lol

I JUST started jumping, too. I was always a Dressage Queen but just took a clinic with an Olympic Showjumper...Robin Hahn. It was a blast! We jumped our first oxer, which was a lot of fun. I'm a big weenie though...so I only jump 2'6"-2'9" currently. :) I unfortunately, can't afford to take a fall with my back problems. AS causes the spine to fuse together and become brittle and even a slip on the ice can shatter my spine...so I have to be VERY careful.

So my competition horse right now is my tried and true old girl that I raised and trained from a 3 month old orphan. Her name is Comida...which is the spanish word for food....because she was a "meat horse" and we have a sense of humor. lol I bought her at the auction when I was 15. :)

We've been together ever since...but she's not exactly the most athletic horse in the world. lol So we've been limited as to how far we can go. She's pretty much finished at second level...and it was tough for her to get there. Lateral work is difficult for her because she's super wide in the chest. She's a draft cross.

I bred her to a 17hh Cleveland Bay stallion and got a 16.2hh Black registered Cleveland Bay partbred gelding though who i've JUST started under saddle...so i'm hoping he'll "replace" his mom as my competition horse. ;)


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies

I'm out :nope: Check out my chart this morning... urgh. Ah well, nothing to be done, but look onwards and upwards! :winkwink:

How is everyone today? I'm in all day training... and I mean ALL day... 9.30-5pm... :sleep:


----------



## nimbec

Cnd Awww that's a fabulous story! You must have such a bond and great news that her foal is looking like he can fill her shoes. I used to have a yard of 11 but it was such hard work and owners were notoriously difficult - the horses were with me to compete! No pressure lol! So I have decided to just teach and have 1 of my own. My baby who I've had since a 2yr old and did my first psg on is now with a good frond of mine living a life of luxury he is now competing prelim - first level again! My top boy is still with me Selwin he is a real character very cheeky and bucks like mad - still at 13yrs old!! He's on holiday with his breeder while I try to get pg as gynae said I was putting to much stress on my body and he has not really ever had a propper holiday - he is in a field with a small herd he's been so funny as he's never lived out before - he was very nervous to start but now is king pin!! 

So I'm just teaching at the minute and I'm actually enjoying a rest too. I'm also a nurse so I keep my self busy! 

Hope everyone's ok? Any news?


----------



## nimbec

Lkpone don't rule yourself out until witch shows plus you are still above your cover line - try to keep positive! Are your lp's normally 14days? Fx witch stays away for you!!!! 

I'm 5dpo today an woke up feeling a bit nauseas I'm sure it's just my body playing cruel tricks!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone! Youre not out yet! As Nimbec said it is not below your coverline - it could pick back up again. PMA! Everything is crossed for you :hugs:

Nimbec - 5dpo already not too long to go! Good luck for your ivf evening tonight

Cdn - what dpo are on on now hon? How are you feeling? Any clomid side effect?

Niks - any news? Did af show up after your cramping? FXd she stays away!

Nayymommy - any news hon?

Soo Im 14dpo and no sign of af at the mo...Im way too scared to test again though! I sort of know it is going to be a bfn so Im just going to wait for af...if she doesnt show by Monday maybe I'll test then. Now starting to get scared that I didnt actually o but I was on progesterone supplements from 3dpo until 12dpo so surely that should have also triggered af? confused :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Thank you sglady I'll let you all know how it goes! Did you decide to do the race sat? If you are poss preg it may not be a good idea my gynae has stopped me doing intensive exercise... Poss test sat beforehand if no witch? Hope you don't mind me saying :)


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec of course I dont mind you saying! Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

You are right - I guess I should test Sat morning if witch hasnt showed as if there is a teeny change I could be preggers I def do not want to jeapordise it!! Thanks Nimbec. Ill let you know how I get on


----------



## nimbec

No problem at all!! And good luck for the race Just incase you do it, I really think if af hasn't shown there is a good chance you would be pg!! Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady - AF did notshow up today and I dont hv any cramping as well... I went yesterday and got a copy of my reports and progesterone was 22.3... guess it has been so long since I ovulated that I needed to see the proof with my own eyes.... Keeping my F'Xed... I hope AF stays away frm you too... and v all get our good news soon.


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> SG_Lady - AF did notshow up today and I dont hv any cramping as well... I went yesterday and got a copy of my reports and progesterone was 22.3... guess it has been so long since I ovulated that I needed to see the proof with my own eyes.... Keeping my F'Xed... I hope AF stays away frm you too... and v all get our good news soon.

Yay Niks! Ace news! What dpo are you now? Keeping my fxd the witch stays away! 

I'm actually feeling completely normal except for slightly heavy bbs but no cramping or anything like I normally get before af. Odd- hoping it's a good sign but honestly I would be so shocked if I get a bfp this month as I don't feel anything!

Off home after a crappy day at work - my boss is such an a-hole! Hope your days are better than mine!


----------



## NattyMommy

No news from me!
I'm still crampy like I have been since cd 15 or so... Now I'm on cd 30. My cramps got worse yesterday so I was sure AF would show today.. But not the case! And now my cramping is back to very mild. My boobs don't hurt too bad but I am nauseous and have had KILLER heartburn... Worse than I have ever had in my life! But I guess I'm not out yet, cause AF still hasn't hit! 
Fx for us all!! :) may we all start our bumps together!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> Thinking about it as a distant possibility still - mainly because it'll be really good for hubby's CV, our 'life' experience, as well as the fact that we'd very easily be able to save for a mortgage back in the UK for when we return. So I dunno :shrug: Still on the radar, but nothing serious at the moment! :winkwink: I always said that we should try and coincide it with my maternity leave one day, that way, I won't HAVE to find work.

LKPone I bet Norway would be a great place to bring up a baby! And we are enjoying experiencing another culture, it's a great adventure. And Norway's not too far from home so I bet you'd have lots of visitors. That's the only problem about Singapore - the 12 hr flight and 8 hr time difference!


----------



## LKPone

Negative test plus a nosediving temperature... AF will be here tomorrow *looks into crystal ball* :haha:

I got a bit positive last night and google is a killer! Never again, because I'm a bit more disappointed today than I thought I'd be... all thanks to google! TMI ALERT! Last night, when I wiped, I had quite thick and REALLY stretchy lemon-y coloured CM. I haven't had CM at all since ovulation. So I figured that AF was on its way. But of course, what did I do? I googled it and almost EVERYWHERE online says that it's an earlier pg sign, so I thought 'hmmm... I wonder?' I shouldn't have wondered! :dohh:

I've never ovulated before in my life, so I have no idea how long my usual LP is :shrug: Next month will be 'natural' - no Clomid - so we'll see if I ovulate on my own. At least I know that I do on 100mg of Clomid. :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Yay Niks! Ace news! What dpo are you now? Keeping my fxd the witch stays away!
> 
> I'm actually feeling completely normal except for slightly heavy bbs but no cramping or anything like I normally get before af. Odd- hoping it's a good sign but honestly I would be so shocked if I get a bfp this month as I don't feel anything!
> 
> Off home after a crappy day at work - my boss is such an a-hole! Hope your days are better than mine!

I am not sure abt the dpo as I never got any +opks and I dont temp either... I only know I ovulated 'cause of blood work... but today is CD27... Strangely even I hv sore bbs and nothing else today... hope it is a +ve sign for both of us. My doc advised me to test on CD35 if I don't get AF so I am impatiently waiting for that.

I am still in ofc and feeling so tired!

Stay away :witch:


----------



## nimbec

Nattymommy those symptoms sound very promising.... I've got everything crossed for you!! 

Lkpone grrrr damn google I do exactly the same all of the time!! I really hope she stays away or comes quick so you can start again. Is there a reason you are going natural next month?

Niks that's great news yay!!!! 

I'm so tired today I didn't sleep well last night but again here Im obsessing it could be an implantation sign omg someone help me I'm driving myself insane!! Lol


----------



## Niks

LKPone - I am really sorry that things did not wrk out for u this month. Just keep ur chin up.

NattyMommy - Keeping my fingers crossed for u... ur symptoms look good though... Hv u tested already or need to do that?


----------



## NattyMommy

I tested today with Internet cheapie and got a BFN.. So I guess I will wait and see if AF shows up and maybe test again in a few days!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> Negative test plus a nosediving temperature... AF will be here tomorrow *looks into crystal ball* :haha:
> 
> I got a bit positive last night and google is a killer! Never again, because I'm a bit more disappointed today than I thought I'd be... all thanks to google! TMI ALERT! Last night, when I wiped, I had quite thick and REALLY stretchy lemon-y coloured CM. I haven't had CM at all since ovulation. So I figured that AF was on its way. But of course, what did I do? I googled it and almost EVERYWHERE online says that it's an earlier pg sign, so I thought 'hmmm... I wonder?' I shouldn't have wondered! :dohh:
> 
> I've never ovulated before in my life, so I have no idea how long my usual LP is :shrug: Next month will be 'natural' - no Clomid - so we'll see if I ovulate on my own. At least I know that I do on 100mg of Clomid. :winkwink:

Boo LKPone...google is evil! Ive been doing exactly the same this cycle!! Seems like almost everything is an early pregnancy symptom lol! Did af show today?

For me a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting this morning and thats it...Im going to test tomorrow morning with fmu which will be 16dpo. Im certain it will be a bfn.


----------



## SG_Lady

NattyMommy said:


> I tested today with Internet cheapie and got a BFN.. So I guess I will wait and see if AF shows up and maybe test again in a few days!

Nattymommy - perhaps you o'd a bit later than expected - you are def not out until af shows. Are you temping?


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec - how was your ivf evening? Is the hubby convinced?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

SG_Lady said:


> LKPone! Youre not out yet! As Nimbec said it is not below your coverline - it could pick back up again. PMA! Everything is crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Nimbec - 5dpo already not too long to go! Good luck for your ivf evening tonight
> 
> Cdn - what dpo are on on now hon? How are you feeling? Any clomid side effect?
> 
> Niks - any news? Did af show up after your cramping? FXd she stays away!
> 
> Nayymommy - any news hon?
> 
> Soo Im 14dpo and no sign of af at the mo...Im way too scared to test again though! I sort of know it is going to be a bfn so Im just going to wait for af...if she doesnt show by Monday maybe I'll test then. Now starting to get scared that I didnt actually o but I was on progesterone supplements from 3dpo until 12dpo so surely that should have also triggered af? confused :wacko:


No clomid side effects so far! Still waiting to ovulate. Chart is in my siggy. Just click my ticker.


----------



## Niks

So I woke up this morn and my bbs were feeling a bit normal again.... I am sure this is not a good sign and AF is on its way.... When I meantioned it to hubby... he said that I hv started obsessing again... 2ww is cruel. This is how I get my hopes up and then get depressed when I get a bfn.

I pledge that I am not going to google 'early early signs of pregnancy' or any such thing from now onwards ;(

Btw do you ladies knw if it is safe to gym when u are ttc... I used to go to gym bt stopped it when i was abt to ovulate as we were doing a lot of bd'ing and I used to get very tired when I went to gym as well... So my hubby advised me to take a break... I want to restart it now bt I m a bit skeptical.

Thank God its Friday already... I dont think I could have survived another weekday.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all,

Niks i am the same and last month my oh said i was crazy and it all had to stop - i was distraught so we had a long chat i explained how i feel. I promised not to be so obsessed ;) so now i just keep it to myself! I only tell him when i'm going to 0 so we can BD and don't mention anything in 2ww unless of course I get that BFP!! Hope your ok its so hard!!!!!! :hugs:

Well my IVF evening was really helpful we saw a consultant for about 30mins privately and she answered lots of questions. The downside was that I would have no go straight to IVF not IUI (massive cost implications!) due to my pcos and history. The oh was great asked lots of questions but the damn lady said that I could still have it done at 34 which gives me 3 yrs so he latched on to that bit grrrrrrrr. Had a slightly heated chat on way home and agreed that i'd do 3 more months of clomid then he wants me to see if I 0 on my own (which I know i wont from previous history for as couple of months BUT has agreed that we can do IVF before xmas - OMG that seems SOOOOOO far away!!! :( Fx I get that BFP before!!!!!! 

Nattymommy sorry about BFN but keep positive you are not out until witch shows her ugly face!! :hugs:

ps I caved and tested at 6DPO :wacko: and guess what?! BFN :(


----------



## Niks

Thanks nimbec... I dont know what I would have done without the support of you ladies.


----------



## nimbec

Ooh I forgot to say I used to do a lot of gym and high impact work and have been told to stop while ttc as it puts stress on body! I guess it would be different if you were needing to loose weight. I had to put on 3/4 stone for body to behave better. Keep your chin up hun !


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Niks - I was competatively riding/training horses hard 6 days per week and was told as long as I felt ok doing it, that it wouldn't hurt.....but I have yet to get pregnant, so who knows? I'd be inclined to ask the preggos what they did, or to just go with your gut. ;-)


----------



## nimbec

Cnd that's really interesting as you know that's what I was doing riding upto 8 per day since I stopped I've been oing much better and had my bfp but unfortunately chemical as I said I guess every individual is different so as CNd said I'd check with your docs!! X


----------



## NattyMommy

I am wondering if I o'd later than I thought. I haven't been temping because my work schedule Is a bit crazy( I work graveyards 3 nights a week) but I have heard people have success temping with graveyards an they just take their temp right when they wake up no matter what time it is... So if this cycle isn't a bfp I am going to temp next month to see what happens! :) 
I was sure AF would show today, but still no so I'm not out yet!!


----------



## Niks

Even I have decided that I will start temping from next month onward.... Its really gets frustrating when you dont know when u ovulated during 2ww.


----------



## NattyMommy

Well the witch showed up!!
But it is positive in a way because it shortened my cycle which was one of my major complaints! Now my cycle was 30 days, bak to normal like it was before my d&c.
I don't think I'm going to do the clomid again. I'm going to try more natural methods and temp this month!!
Thanks an fx for you all!! Keep me posted!


----------



## nimbec

Natty mommy sorry about damn witch!!! Clomid shortened my cycles too! I was told to do at least 3 months to regulate my body so it maybe worth checking with docs? What else where you thinking of trying? I'm always looking for new things to try!!

Please stay positive as you say you hopefully are backto normal! :)


----------



## SG_Lady

Cd1 for me too...:witch: showed up in full force this morning. Onto round 2 of Clomid tomorrow! Feeling fine apart from terrible af pains- think due to the progesterone I have been taking... I hate that stuff. Feel positive for round 2 - hoping to make a holiday baby :)

Looking on the bright side at least I can do my run tomorrow. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear she got you too Nattymommy. Good luck to everyone else for this cycle xx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww. Sorry, ladies. I have 4 rounds of clomid sitting here. My friend thinks I should SELL them if I get pregnant and end up not needing them. Lol I had to explain that even though it's not a controlled substance, it's still got risks to it's use and can be abused. Not sure what the "street value" is om clomid.....lmao! "No officer, I swear it's not drugs! Well ok, it's drugs...but I don't want to get HIGH...I just want to get PREGNANT!" ROFLMAO! ;-)


----------



## NattyMommy

Well before I went to my doctor and tried the clomid, I was looking into natural ways to hell regulate my period and stimulate my ovaries. There are a lot of herbs that people have a lot of success with. So I bought this tea blend called Fertilitea. People say it helps regulate their period and makes their cm more fertile too. I never tried it though, as I started clomid and you can't do the two of them together since they both stimulate your ovaries. 
My doc only talked about doing one month of clomid, and I kind of would like To try these herbs before I make another appointment and/or try to get more clomid. 
Hopefully along with temping this month i will be able to get a bfp! I'm pretty positive ladies!
Fibers still crossed for you all! Good luck!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Natty - I tried soy isoflavones before the clomid...but like your tea, the risk of hyperstimulation prevents you from taking them at the same time. :)

My doctor said that when there is an obvious issue with the woman, they start there (prescribing clomid, as I don't ovulate on my own) and do 3-4 rounds and if you're not pregnant by then, THEN they do SA's and look at the man. 

I wish I could do another ultrasound and see what my ovaries are doing right now. It's killing me to be doing this blind. I have NO IDEA when i'll ovulate. :(


----------



## nimbec

I'm on 3rd round clomid but have 3 more rounds left. I didn't know you couldn't take the fertiletea and be on clomid good job you said I was about to order some!! 

Hope your all ok - stay positive!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well....you COULD....but it's just not a really good idea. lol


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies..

NattyMommy & SG_Lady - I am really sorry that the witch caught up with you... Bt the bright side is atleast you guys can start ur second rounds.

I am still waiting for AF... I want so desperately to test now... bt I am afraid that it could be too early and I will get a bfn... so waiting for af instead to show up...otherwise I feel fine... no cramping nothing at all yet.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)

I just have to wait for the temps to confirm now...but I was playing with FF and it looks like it's pretty good that I ovulated. I am SOOOOO pleased. Many of you know that I was racing against the clock to O before Thursday...which is DH's surgery, which would have meant that we couldn't BD anymore. SO......YAY!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

I am SOOOOOO proud of my lazy ovaries! lol :D

If anyone wants to see my chart, just click my ticker! ;)


----------



## SG_Lady

Woop woop!! Congrats Cdn! I know how you feel- I'm not even sure if I was ovulating at all before the Clomid so even though I got a bfn I still feel like my body achieved something! And double yay your o came before your ob's operation! :happydance:


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> Hello Ladies..
> 
> NattyMommy & SG_Lady - I am really sorry that the witch caught up with you... Bt the bright side is atleast you guys can start ur second rounds.
> 
> I am still waiting for AF... I want so desperately to test now... bt I am afraid that it could be too early and I will get a bfn... so waiting for af instead to show up...otherwise I feel fine... no cramping nothing at all yet.

Hang in there Niks... What cd are you on now? X


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec! What dpo are you? You must be pretty close to testing... How are you feeling, any clues? Keeping all diners and toes crossed for you!


----------



## SG_Lady

Oops that was meant to say fingers! Stupid phone!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sglady so sorry bout the witch but great you o'd!! Cnd congrats that's the first step achieved and all in time too I'm so happy for you - good luck to you dh for his op! 

Niks what dpo are you now? 

Ok well I'm 10dpo today and caved and BFN also temps all messed up as had to get up stupidly early for a few days so no clues there! I'm very tired, going to loo lots but drinking lots too and boobs sore for the first time today but could be period oh and had cramps every day since 0 - fx! Not hopeful though 

Good luck everyone !!!


----------



## Niks

Yay CDN!!!

I have no clue on what dpo I am on as I don't temp.... I just know that I am on CD32 now. But my progesterone level were good so I think that I should AF should cm on its own this cycle even if I dont get a bfp. I will just wait for another day or two and then test.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks, ladies! :) We're packing up and will be heading to the hospital tomorrow morning (it's an hour's drive away) for his surgery. We'll be back Friday. I'm SOOOOO hoping that I get my BFP...but like you said, if not, at least I know I ovulated! :D

Good luck, ladies! I want to hear good news from everyone when I get back. ;) lol


----------



## brooksbaby

Hey Ladies!

I would love to join this thread. DH and I have been NTNP for the last 6 months, but due to my age and history of PCOS, my doctor encouraged me to get serious about this, so I'll be starting my first round of Clomid soon.

I just started Progesterone to get things going again (haven't had a period since Feb!). On CD3, I'm supposed to go in for a blood test and if all is well I'll be taking Clomid CD5-9.

Wishing you all lots of luck. I'm not sure how to feel. I'd like to be crazily optimistic that it could happen on the first round, but I read through these threads and see what a struggle it can be too. 

At any rate, whatever happens/doesn't happen...I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all.


----------



## nimbec

Hi brooksbaby and welcome!!! Clomid can be fantastic as well as having some side affects but well worth if if you get a bfp :) I also had progesterone to kick start me it took 8 days after last pill to bleed grrrr but some bleed after 2 days fx for you!! You should end up around same time as all of us- keep in touch!!


----------



## Niks

Wlcome Brooksbaby! I have not had my period since Dec last year so you are not the only one... Finally I took provera this cycle and got AF 4 days after finishing the dose


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies! :flower:

Welcome brooksbaby, ARGH on the :witch: Nattymommy & SG and YAY CDN! :winkwink:

So much news over the past 5 days! 

Argh, the witch got me on Friday, as predicted, although she's been so flipping light for 4 days and then today only spotting. I often wonder whether to actually class it as AF or spotting, but since she's always like that, even on the pill, I class it as a normal AF. That's the usual for me, except when I was on Provera last month. 

I'm going 'natural' this month - no Clomid - because I don't have any! :wacko: I was only given it for one month by the private specialist in South Africa and my specialist appointment here is on the 9th July, so I figured I'd give it a month's break to see if my ovaries decide to work on their own. By my appointment, I'll know whether I've ovulated or not, so will be in a good position to demand Clomid again if I haven't o'd. 

CDN, I know how happy you are, I was exactly the same last month! It's such a relief to finally see that temp curve and get a positive reaction from FF! :haha: Isn't it funny how we let a bit of software manipulate us so much?!

Festival was good, I went prepared, so didn't get muddy at all and Wimbledon was good yesterday too, saw some great players :winkwink: Back at the office today though... boo!


----------



## LKPone

brooksbaby said:


> I just started Progesterone to get things going again (haven't had a period since Feb!). On CD3, I'm supposed to go in for a blood test and if all is well I'll be taking Clomid CD5-9.

I didn't have a period for over 7 months after coming off the pill in August last year and once I had one, I didn't have another one for almost 2 months. It was at that point that I went private and the specialist gave me Provera, which worked like a bomb! And then Clomid CD2-6 made me ovulate for the first time in my life, so I'm a huge advocate and wish you loads of luck with it :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Lkpone sorry the wicked :witch: got you!! but i'm glad you've had a good time away! You will def be in a good position fx for you!!

Brooks I also had to have provera to kick start me then the clomid worked well for me too! keep in touch!

Well I fear i'm suffering from line eye today i stared for so long at my bfn i though i may just be able to see a glimse of something - ladies there is nothing there i'm just going nuts :wacko:

I don't have normal af symptoms though and i should by now as she is due saturday....temps up again today...some mild cramping but boobs still nowhere near as sore as normal...

i just want to know now :nope:

Hope your all ok?


----------



## LKPone

Nimbec, your chart looks good... hang in there! :winkwink:


----------



## pb27

hi, i am new here. i have also been diagnosed with PCOS and currently on my 1sy cycle of clomid. i have been married for past 2 years and had consulted a gyno after 1 yr of marriage. initially the doctor was not too keen to start treatment as they said we were young and newlywed. (both my husband and i are 30).after 6 months of consultation, the doctor suggested that i lose weight. living with PCOS for years its very difficult to lose weight. no matter wat diet or exercise, your hormones make it difficult. as a doctor myself, i dont reli have the time for proper exercise regime. my husband was quite suprised as he told me many ppl who are overweight get pregnant so y cant i. thus, my husband and i decided to start clomid. my LMP was 26/5/2012. i dont reli have regular menses but yesterday 25/6/2012 i had some spotting, brownish/reddish /pinkish.about 1/6 of panty liner. so now i am not sure if its menses or mayb implantation bleeding (at least i hope). also have been having extreme fatigue and sleepiness. i am unsure if to test or no.


----------



## nimbec

Pb27 welcome!! I also only spot my gynae told me to count it as cd1 otherwise i'd never get going! I personally would do a test just incase though before starting the clomid as if you were pg it could be detrimental. 

Fx for you and keep in touch!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Welcome Brooksbaby and PB27! As you can see a lot of us ladies are in similar situations so this a great place to get advice/support. I also have PCOS and do not ov on my own so rarely get AF without a kick start.

Nimbec- your chart does look good and your symptoms sound promising too!! I am feeling v positive for you!! FXd

LKPone you are back! Sorry about blasted AF. I'll be here with you next cycle though :) good luck for your au natural cycle! 
 
So I'm just on CD5 impatiently waiting for things to start happening! Boring! Oh and I have planned for a lot of bd on our hols next week though so hoping to o while I am away! I won't be monitored though so I will have to rely on opks....

:hugs: to all


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> Yay CDN!!!
> 
> I have no clue on what dpo I am on as I don't temp.... I just know that I am on CD32 now. But my progesterone level were good so I think that I should AF should cm on its own this cycle even if I dont get a bfp. I will just wait for another day or two and then test.

Niks- how are you getting on? Any thoughts about when you are going to test? I feel good about your cycle! Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Niks- how are you getting on? Any thoughts about when you are going to test? I feel good about your cycle! Keeping everything crossed!

AF has not shown up yet... but I do have a bit of lower back pain.... As I am doing everything as my doctor said so I am waiting for CD35 to test which btw is on Friday.... I can always cheat and test now bt somehow I despite of all the impatience I dont want to do that :) . Keeping my FX'ed in the meantime.


----------



## brooksbaby

Thanks for the nice welcome girls! 

I'm on Day 4 of Provera today and am pretty sure since we're going on a quick "romantic" getaway next week that AF will decide to rear her ugly head around that time. Laws of the Universe, right? Haha.

Niks, when are you going to test? Good luck to you!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all i'm struggling with PMA today :( I don't seem to have either af or pg signs....my breats are not as sore as they are normally for af and they are def not as sore as when i had chemical - what on earth is going on???!! I'm shattered today too! 

my temp has gone up this morning but i'm worried it will shoot back down tomorrow in time for af on saturday! fx she'll stay away i sooooooo really want a bfp! 

Hows everyone getting on?


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Niks- how are you getting on? Any thoughts about when you are going to test? I feel good about your cycle! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> AF has not shown up yet... but I do have a bit of lower back pain.... As I am doing everything as my doctor said so I am waiting for CD35 to test which btw is on Friday.... I can always cheat and test now bt somehow I despite of all the impatience I dont want to do that :) . Keeping my FX'ed in the meantime.Click to expand...

Niks did you test today? x


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Hi all i'm struggling with PMA today :( I don't seem to have either af or pg signs....my breats are not as sore as they are normally for af and they are def not as sore as when i had chemical - what on earth is going on???!! I'm shattered today too!
> 
> my temp has gone up this morning but i'm worried it will shoot back down tomorrow in time for af on saturday! fx she'll stay away i sooooooo really want a bfp!
> 
> Hows everyone getting on?

Hey hon - thats good news that your temp has gone up! Also I have heard a lot of ladyies say that their pg clue was a lack of af symptoms! Sounds promising! FXd!!!


----------



## SG_Lady

So Im on CD7, finished my Clomid for the month and feeling fine :) I bought preseed today for this cycle as I notcied last time around I didnt have any ewcm, (TMI alert) my cm around o time was actuallly creamy and opaque. Im thinking that might be why the :spermy: didnt catch my egg last time!

Im hopping on a plane tonight and off on hols until 9th July but I will definitely try to check in to see how everyone is getting on. I want good news on her by the time Im back!!

:kiss:


----------



## Niks

Hi Ladies

I know I was supposed to test today but I just cant do it... I got up in the morning and can't make myself test... I know it is stupid and I dont know how to explain it as I myself dont understand why... May be I have been living in hope for the past week and I dont want it to be shattered now... if I get a bfn now despite of good progesterone results it will mean there is something seriously wrong with me ( I dont have any pregnancy symptoms).

But I will definitely test tomorrow... I cant live in this limbo forever and if it is a bfn I will atleast have the whole weekend to sulk. I am feeling so down today.


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know I was supposed to test today but I just cant do it... I got up in the morning and can't make myself test... I know it is stupid and I dont know how to explain it as I myself dont understand why... May be I have been living in hope for the past week and I dont want it to be shattered now... if I get a bfn now despite of good progesterone results it will mean there is something seriously wrong with me ( I dont have any pregnancy symptoms).
> 
> But I will definitely test tomorrow... I cant live in this limbo forever and if it is a bfn I will atleast have the whole weekend to sulk. I am feeling so down today.

Niks dont feel down :hugs: I felt that way last cycle too - I was trying not to get my hopes up but it is nigh on impossible not to...it really is an emotional rollercoaster. It was so disappointing to see a bfn. Your cycle sounds really promising but even if you do get a bfn (which FXd you wont!) it doesnt mean there is anything wrong...there are a lot of other factors that can affect whether or not you get pg in any given cycle

Please dont feel sad - we are here for you and if the worst happens and it is bfn I will be here with you next round!!!

Good luck honey. Have everything crossed for you X


----------



## nimbec

Sglady that sounds like a good idea to me I also use Preseed only a tiny amount tho otherwise ends up to slippy! They also say drinking a small glass of grapefruit juice every morning up until ov helps thin cm. 

Hope you have a lovely holiday!!! 

Niks keep your chin up I understand exactly how you feel fx all ok for you! ((hugs))


----------



## LKPone

SG, have a fantastic holiday!! :plane:

Niks, don't feel down :nope: Chin up! You may have some good news for us soon! :thumbup: And if not, as SG said, you can join the rest of us for the next cycle :winkwink:

Nimbec, what did your temp do this morning? 

Brooksbaby - have a lovely romantic getaway - hopefully the Provera works its magic BEFORE you go! :haha:

On another note............ IT'S FRIDAY!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Niks

Thank you all for your support... OI dont know how I would have managed without you all.


----------



## nimbec

Hi well my temp is up again today and in feeling really nauseous! I'm hoping my body isn't playing cruel tricks on me. I'm either pg or witch us going to be really nasty to me!!! Or of course I have caught a bug who knows?! Praying that it's a bfp!!!!! I'm loosing hope though as it should have showed this morning.


----------



## LKPone

WHAT should have showed this morning?? AF or BFP? :wacko:

Another high temp is a good sign, don't get down, just keep thinking positive thoughts and then TEST! :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

So I woke up this morning at 5:30 am and gathered enough courage to do the test... then waited impatiently for the results ( Clear Blue digital takes atleast 40 secs)... and guess what I was staring at a :bfp: ... It clearly said ' Pregnant 1-2 weeks'.... I just cant believe my eyes... I just hope everything goes fine now... Will fix my first doctors appointment on Monday [-o&lt; ... I am soooo excited!


----------



## nimbec

Wow Niks congratulations thats fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

Well temp drop and spotting for me so witch has got me :(


----------



## Niks

Thanks nimbec!

I am really sorry about the witch... but now you will be able to start the second round.
By the way my doc has prescribed some multivitamins for DH to make his :spermy: stronger... I think that did the trick for us.


----------



## LKPone

Yay! Yay! Yay! That's fantastic news!! :happydance:

Nimbec, sorry about the witch :nope: Hang in there with the rest of us for the next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## LKPone

Niks, was it Staminogro? Specialist in Cape Town told me to get it for my hubby & he's been taking it for about a month now :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

LKPone said:


> Niks, was it Staminogro? Specialist in Cape Town told me to get it for my hubby & he's been taking it for about a month now :winkwink:

Its called sperm-prove. ... Its actually a multivitamin with vitamin c, vitamin e and folic acid.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Sorry the witch got ya, Nimbec. :(


CONGRATULATIONS Niks!!!!!!! :) H&H 9 months, lady!!!!


I was so glad to have ovulated for the first time in FOREVER....and then got an implantation-looking dip...so things are looking positive for me. :) I'm going to try hold out and not test until 9DPO. I don't have a single pee stick in the house to tempt me. lol

Hubby is on the mend after his surgery, and the incision looks really good. His blood pressure has been pretty high lately though, so they put him on blood pressure meds. :( We'll keep on, keeping on though.


----------



## Niks

Thanks Cdn. I will keep my FX'ed for you. Hope I will see you in the pregnancy forum soon.


----------



## nimbec

Thats great news cdn fx for you! Niks hope your ok and enjoying your special bean!! Well witch has been very cruel I was in anony yesterday and spent the day vommitting yuk!! So awful as I refuse to take any medication as I so desperately want that bfp!! 

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## LKPone

Argh, Nimbec, that sounds awful! Is that normal for you to throw up during AF? :wacko: Shame, hopefully you'll feel a whole lot better soon.

I'm having a 'bleuch' time at the moment... you know when you convince yourself that you can't really be bothered, but then find yourself googling things and going on B&B constantly?? :dohh: And to make matters worse, I have CM that I have NO idea how to record on FF, so I'm just feeling bleuch! I'm CD11 today, so just waiting to see if my ovaries work for themselves this month! 

Hope you're all okay! :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Aww lkpone I know exactly how you feel I'm so so tired of it all but still can't switch off from it!! I do quite often end up being sick on first day of af it's how my body reacts to the extreme pain. Before I was ttc I was prescribed diazepam for the pain (morphine based drug) so I could continue with my daily routine however that is 100% not an option now and paracetamol doesn't even touch it so I'd rather go with nothing! I'm much better today just shattered :( 

Keep your chin up! When do you normally 0 or expect to 0? Really hope you do fx


----------



## LKPone

Oh gosh, that's horrible! Glad you're feeling a bit better now.

The simple answer is I have no idea. :nope: Last month was the first time in my life that I've O'd and it was thanks to the Clomid, so hoping that it was all I needed to get my body going finally! We shall see in the next few days. I've just done an overlay with my FF chart from last month, when I O'd on CD16, and so far, they're pretty much identical! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

That sounds positive!!!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Niks

Aww nimbec ... Its a shame that you are having such a bad time due to AF.
I am feeling so tired and sleepy and the afternoons are worst. I managed to get appointment with the doctor for 12th next week. So will let you ladies know how things are.


----------



## nimbec

Fingers crossed for you Niks! I'm a bit better today let's hope this is my month and I get a birthday bfp on 1st aug and no periods for 9 months :)


----------



## brooksbaby

Niks--Congratulations! I love hearing success stories, so keep us posted on how things are going.

Nimbec--I'm waiting for AF to get here (after Provera), so hopefully we'll be trying together in July. FX'd that it's OUR MONTH!

Cdn--Exciting times. Not to make you want to test even more, but I can't wait to hear what happens. Was this your first month of Clomid? I'm going to be starting in July too (if AF ever gets here) and would *love* to hear a first month success story from someone. Feeling optimistic!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks brooksbaby I can give you some hope I got a bfp my first month of clomid - unfortunately it was a chemical :( but fx for you!! When did you take last provera pill?


----------



## brooksbaby

Nimbec, I took my last Provera on Friday. I am feeling kind of bloated and achy today, so hoping maybe today is the day. Since it'll be my first round of Clomid, the dr wants me to come in for bloodwork on CD3 to make sure I'll respond to Clomid. (And then I'll start CD5 if all goes well).


----------



## nimbec

Ooooooh good luck!!! Keep in touch!!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

brooksbaby said:


> Niks--Congratulations! I love hearing success stories, so keep us posted on how things are going.
> 
> Nimbec--I'm waiting for AF to get here (after Provera), so hopefully we'll be trying together in July. FX'd that it's OUR MONTH!
> 
> Cdn--Exciting times. Not to make you want to test even more, but I can't wait to hear what happens. Was this your first month of Clomid? I'm going to be starting in July too (if AF ever gets here) and would *love* to hear a first month success story from someone. Feeling optimistic!



Yep, first round. :) I am just SOOOOO happy that I ovulated! I messed up on which day I O'd though, so didn't BD closer to O....but I think we SHOULD still be OK. DH has good spermies. ;)

I'll definately keep you ladies posted.


----------



## LKPone

Hey ladies! :flower:

How are you all today? Happy 4th July to those of you in the US! Hell, Happy 4th July to all of us! :haha: Please, please have some New York Cheesecake for me if you can... I was in New Jersey for 4th July 3 years ago and had the most amazing cheesecake I've ever had in my life and I'm just telling everybody in the US to have some for me today! 

SO... I have an ovulation question. Seeing as I have absolutely NO idea what ovulation feels like, because on Clomid, I didn't feel a thing, even though I definitely O'd and I've never ovulated before that, I just wanted to check something. Last night, when I was on my way home from work on the train, I had a 'tugging' feeling, but on BOTH sides at the same time. It lasted for about 10 minutes. That's the only way I can really describe it, like a pulsating kind of tugging. It wasn't massively uncomfortable, but I definitely could feel it (if that makes sense?).

Do you think that was my ovaries gearing up for it? I definitely haven't yet, because my temp hasn't spiked, but wondering if that may have been a positive sign? Of course, it might not have been ovulation pain at all! :wacko:

**TMI ALERT**
It doesn't help that I'm having CM intermittently, which I have no idea how to record! Yesterday, when I wiped, I had a large-ish 'glob' of very clear, very stretchy CM - looked like EWCM, but thicker. But it was ONLY on the paper, nothing else and only that one time. This has been happening for a few days now - only when I wipe, and nothing else in sight! Very annoying, because I have no idea how to record it in FF!


----------



## Niks

LKPone said:


> Hey ladies! :flower:
> 
> How are you all today? Happy 4th July to those of you in the US! Hell, Happy 4th July to all of us! :haha: Please, please have some New York Cheesecake for me if you can... I was in New Jersey for 4th July 3 years ago and had the most amazing cheesecake I've ever had in my life and I'm just telling everybody in the US to have some for me today!
> 
> SO... I have an ovulation question. Seeing as I have absolutely NO idea what ovulation feels like, because on Clomid, I didn't feel a thing, even though I definitely O'd and I've never ovulated before that, I just wanted to check something. Last night, when I was on my way home from work on the train, I had a 'tugging' feeling, but on BOTH sides at the same time. It lasted for about 10 minutes. That's the only way I can really describe it, like a pulsating kind of tugging. It wasn't massively uncomfortable, but I definitely could feel it (if that makes sense?).
> 
> Do you think that was my ovaries gearing up for it? I definitely haven't yet, because my temp hasn't spiked, but wondering if that may have been a positive sign? Of course, it might not have been ovulation pain at all! :wacko:
> 
> **TMI ALERT**
> It doesn't help that I'm having CM intermittently, which I have no idea how to record! Yesterday, when I wiped, I had a large-ish 'glob' of very clear, very stretchy CM - looked like EWCM, but thicker. But it was ONLY on the paper, nothing else and only that one time. This has been happening for a few days now - only when I wipe, and nothing else in sight! Very annoying, because I have no idea how to record it in FF!

The tugging feeling is one of the symptoms of ovulations.... Though i cant say for sure as i did not feel anything at all last month. As for the CM clomid does strange things to it.... I did not even see any cm so i dont think you need to worry much abt that.


----------



## Niks

I had a hell of a day today... Was spotting in the morning and was very dizzy so landed in er.... I had an early scan and we can just see a sac so the doctor said that i mostly ovulated late and i am abt 4 weeks pregnant now.... She want to get a quantitative beta hcg done today and on saturday to compare my hcg levels... Also she has asked me to take off from work and rest for abt a week.... I am feeling so nervous... It will take atleast 10 days now to establish if everything is normal with me.

How are you all doing by the way?


----------



## LKPone

:hugs: I know this is easier said than done, but just try to relax... think of it as a forced holiday and enjoy it! :winkwink:

Thanks for your reply to my question - I'm not on Clomid this month, so just waiting to see if I ovulate on my own. 

Did you use Preseed or anything similar like that? I've been using Preseed and have just ordered some Geritol Complete tabs, which I've seen are really highly recommended - not necessarily for ttc, but just generally. Only problem is, they come from the States, so I've had to have them shipped to my cousin in New Jersey and then she will post them to me in the UK, I just hope they arrive in time for my next cycle! :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Awww NIks stay positive! spotting in EP is common i've got everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!

Lkpone how are you feeling today? any sign of 0? i'm araid i cant really answer your question as i have niggling cramps throughout the whole month :( 

Had to stop myself buying MORE pg tests in supermarket today i have 3 at home and am determind not to test until 13dpo (approx 1st August)......but i was soooooo tempted to buy more today!!!


----------



## brooksbaby

Niks, FX'ed everything goes well for you and the little bean. Let us know how you're doing!

Nimbec--hopefully you won't need those extra pregnancy tests because the 3 at home will give you the answer you want! (Although if I ever get a BFP I'll probably buy 10 more tests just to make sure, haha).


----------



## Niks

I am feeling fine today... As doctor has given me progesterone to support my pregnancy so the spotting seems to have stopped now... Bt still I am very scared.


----------



## Niks

LKPone said:


> :hugs: I know this is easier said than done, but just try to relax... think of it as a forced holiday and enjoy it! :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for your reply to my question - I'm not on Clomid this month, so just waiting to see if I ovulate on my own.
> 
> Did you use Preseed or anything similar like that? I've been using Preseed and have just ordered some Geritol Complete tabs, which I've seen are really highly recommended - not necessarily for ttc, but just generally. Only problem is, they come from the States, so I've had to have them shipped to my cousin in New Jersey and then she will post them to me in the UK, I just hope they arrive in time for my next cycle! :wacko:

I did not use anything except for clomid and folic acid in this cycle. I will keep my F'Xed for you that you dont even need preseed in next cycle and get ur bfp in this cycle itself:flower:


----------



## LKPone

Thanks! :flower:

No sign of O though :cry: Last cycle on Clomid, I had my first positive opk on the evening of CD14 and ovulated on CD16. I'm on CD15 and this morning's one was still negative. The weird thing is that when I do a chart overlay with last month, this month's chart is literally identical! :wacko: I don't know how to do it so that I can show you guys, but it is exactly the same! But no positive opks... so I honestly don't think I'm going to O on my own this month :nope: Very frustrating, but what can you do!? :shrug:

I have my FS appointment at 9am on Monday, so I'm just going to beg and plead for him to give me Provera and Clomid, because I know it works for me... but I just have to convince him (which I'm not that optimistic about!).

I'm glad that the spotting has stopped, it seems like the progesterone is working :thumbup:


----------



## Niks

LKPone said:


> Thanks! :flower:
> 
> No sign of O though :cry: Last cycle on Clomid, I had my first positive opk on the evening of CD14 and ovulated on CD16. I'm on CD15 and this morning's one was still negative. The weird thing is that when I do a chart overlay with last month, this month's chart is literally identical! :wacko: I don't know how to do it so that I can show you guys, but it is exactly the same! But no positive opks... so I honestly don't think I'm going to O on my own this month :nope: Very frustrating, but what can you do!? :shrug:
> 
> I have my FS appointment at 9am on Monday, so I'm just going to beg and plead for him to give me Provera and Clomid, because I know it works for me... but I just have to convince him (which I'm not that optimistic about!).
> 
> I'm glad that the spotting has stopped, it seems like the progesterone is working :thumbup:

Opks are not very effective way and i think you should go by your chart... I did not get any positive opks last cycle.... The spotting started again 3hrs before... Bt my doc has said it will take ssome time for it to settle down. Its not exactly spotting... Its like a muddy brown discharge.


----------



## Mommy81

HI Nimbec!


I am also 300 and TTC for 15 months now! I am one my 3rd cycle of Clomid.....and my last. I am really getting discouraged that I won't get pregnant :(

Have you had any symptoms from Clomid??


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well ladies...I broke down and finally tested. :bfn: :(

I had my CD 24 blood tests today but won't have the results until Monday. My chart just doesn't look good to me. :(


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Mommy81 I know how you feel it's soul destroying!!! I get horrid flushes and a few nasty headaches also it makes me extremely tired grrrrr damn stuff but hey at least it makes me 0 ! I'm pretty down with it all this month I've lost my pma :( what cd are you on? Fx this is your cycle!! Do you get symptoms? What is the next step for you after clomid? I've been told that Ivf is my only option :( very expensive!! Fx I won't need it :) 

Lkpone I agree with Niks look at your cm! An identical chart is a positive thing plus you may just o slightly later fx hun 

Cdn do sorry for you bfn it's still early tho - your not out until witch shows! 

Niks I'm so pleased you are ok!!!


----------



## Niks

Hello everyone

I am feeling fine today and enjoying the forced holiday.

Mommy81-i welcome! I underwtand that how u feel.... Ttc journey is very exhausting.... Just keep your chin up and things will turn out fine.

Nimbec - I hv my fingers crossed for u... I hope u wont need to go the ivf way.... I will just say that these things hv a way of wtking when u least expect them to.

Cdn - just hang on there as nimbec said all is not lost till witch arrives.


----------



## Mommy81

Nimbec- I am on CD 17, and I have Ovulated each month on Clomid, but no positives yet :( my first month on Clomid I was 4 days late, but was dissapointed with a neg pregnancy test. I have horrible hot flashes and heightened emotions on Clomid, my poor hubby!
My next step would be IVF, but our insurance doesn't cover any infertility, so we are thinking about doing acupuncture. Have you heard any success stories with accupunture? I am so nervous nothing will work! Wish you lots of luck! 

Niks- thanks for the welcome :) congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## nimbec

Mommy 81 it seems as if we are the same then! Well i tried accupuncture and it really wasn't for me (i really wanted it to work) but I reacted really badly to when final needle went in - ended up extreemly sweaty and nauseus and i'm not at all afraid of needles (i'm a trained nurse!) I felt so awful can't bring my self to go back. There are some success stories tho!!! I'm going to try reflexology next.....

Yes i'm very emotional on the Clomid ugh poor other half. I didn't 0 untill CD22 on first round so don't panic there is still plenty of time - i've heard some as late as CD29! 

We had a lovely night away in a spa hotel on Friday it was really nice to unwind and try not to think about ttc. Of course this was impossible as everywhere i look i seem to see pg women or young babies :( but we had a lovely time none the less.


----------



## LKPone

Shame, I really feel for you ladies, I honestly had no side effects whatsoever on the Clomid - they sound awful! :nope:

An update from me. My temp took a massive nosedive yesterday - by half a degree C! Still negative opks twice a day though. :shrug: I then went to the loo last night and noticed this light pink (probably bright red, but very diluted!) blood mixed in with clear CM, but only when I wiped. I frantically googled it, but couldn't find anything, so eventually posted on here. The advice that came back was that it might be ovulation spotting. :shrug: My temp shot back up again this morning, but not an ovulation temperature, so who knows what that was! But the spotting has gone.

I went to the Fertility Specialist this morning for my appointment, fully expecting to walk out of there really disappointed and down. Well, I'm completely the opposite! It was such a positive appointment and he just asked me a few questions, then prescribed 100g Clomid for 6 rounds and also gave me a prescription for Provera, in case I don't O this month and need it. I can't even explain how happy I am that he's done this all on my first appointment - those of you in the UK will know what a struggle it is to get anything done on the NHS, so I'm really, really happy :happydance:

He also asked for a SA from my hubby and has booked me in for a lap/dye/something else I can't remember the name of and eventually, if needed, ovarian drilling (the thought of which doesn't excite me very much). :wacko: But what DOES excite me is that he's taken me seriously and isn't going to waste time dilly dallying around and has actually DONE something, which I've been waiting a year for. So a massive relief! :thumbup:

How is everyone today? :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Wow thats FANTASTIC news!!!! yipeeeeeeee!!!! yey !!! 

Are you having 21 day progesterone tests to confirm 0? What dose clomid where you on before? I'm so happy for you!!

As for me well my cm is non existent atm bding even with preseed last night was a little unconfertable not something that has ever been a problem grrr hoping its as i'm so early in cycle as i don't tend to 0 untill cd17 at the earliest. I've been to a new gp this morning as i've moved house and never got around to changing well he was extreemly helpful and gave me repeat forms for 21 day prog tests and a form for beta hcg incase i get a pos pg test - how easy was that?!! my previous gp was a nightmare!!!! I even get a print out of the results to take to specialist if i need them as he is in a different nhs area. 

Hope your all ok ladies!!


----------



## LKPone

I was given 100mg and got a Day 21 reading of 50 on that, so he said today that he'd keep me on 100mg, because I obviously had a good reaction to it, but wasn't over-stimulated.

I have got 2 Day 21 request forms from him, so yes, will go for blood tests 7 days after I detect ovulation on my chart. :winkwink:

It seems to be a good week all round for new NHS doctors, YAY! :happydance: That's really positive news for you.


----------



## nimbec

yey good news all around! FX we both 0 soon!!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi girls Im back! Had such a lovely time - oh and I really relaxed. Back to reality now though! I have a lot of catching up to do on here!

NIKS!!!!!!! Sooo good to come back and hear your goood news! Huge congrats to you!!! Im so pleased for you :happydance: Glad to hear everything seems to be going well and you are taking it easy. You have to stick around and keep us posted.

Well a little update on me, I am on CD17 - was hoping to o whilst on holiday but nada on the opks so went in for a scan yesterday and there was just one follie at 23cm and lining was at 10cm so they gave me a trigger shot and I should o today! A bit disappointing that there was just one but better than nothing and at least I have a shot this cycle! :thumbup: Now onto the dreaded 2ww...

Right Im going to go back and read the posts over the last week to catch up! Ill be back!


----------



## SG_Lady

CDN - Glad to hear that your hubby's surgery went well! Nearly time for testing how are you feeling? CD11 is way early to get a bfp so you are definitely still in. Excited for you! Fingers and toes crossed!

Nimbec - boo the witch got you last round :growlmad: I see you are using Robitussin this round - has that helped with cm? I have been using pre-seed this month because my cm last cycle was thick and creamy at o time. Id be interested to hear if it works as I might try it next cycle if no luck this round. FXd for a 1st August birthday bfp for you!!!

LKPone - ace news about your new GP!! Thats amazing! Have you scheduled a lap and dye? I am thinking about asking for one if this round doesnt work. Any sign of o on your own yet? If not, when will you start taking the Provera?

Brooksbaby - have you started your Clomid yet?

Mommy81 - Welcome! I see you said this is your last round of Clomid - what are the next steps for you? Have you o'd yet this cycle?

One other thing I forgot to mention - my doc said yesterday that if this round of Clomid doesnt work he will start me on injectables instead as they have a slightly better success rate...does anyone know anything about injectables at all?


----------



## Niks

Hello ladies,

After 4 days of brown discharge.... I started bleeding heavily yesterday :cry:... My doctor said that i am hving a miscarriage and they cant do anything now... So apparently this bean was not a sticky one :cry: ... So i will be sitting out one cycle mostly and be back trying with you ladies.


----------



## SG_Lady

Oh no Niks Im so sorry :hugs: that is so devastating. The only consolation (if there is one) I suppose is that you know you can get pregnant. Its just a matter of time until you get your sticky bean. Hope you are ok - we are all here for you honey xxx


----------



## Niks

You are correct atleast i know i can get pregnant.... I was very depressed yesterday bt today i am fine... I am consoling myself by thinking that it is good that i lost the baby now instead of progressing further and then loosing it... And my husband is so supportive that he makes me forget everything.

By the way do any of ladies have any idea if i should be taking some days off from work... Or is it fine if i start work from tomorrow.


----------



## SG_Lady

If I were you I would take a couple of days off to rest your body - probably a good idea to take it easy x


----------



## nimbec

Niks omg I'm so so so sorry :( It's a truely horrible feeling! I took a few days off as I was all over the place mentally and also had nasty cramps. Please give yur body chance to recover otherwise it will delay things in the future! 

I'm assuming your having one natural cycle then back to clomid? They do say that you are more fertile the month after as your body is already geared up so you never know....I was told to carry on straight away with clomid but i'm guessing you maybe futher along than i was. (((((HUGS))))

SGLady I'm really pleased you had a lovely time away, hopefully your body is nice and relaxed so the sperm will meet that egg!!! I haven't started the robittuin yet as you take it 5 days before you expect to 0 but i'll definately let you know if it works!! I'm really hoping it does together with using preseed! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Niks

The doctor has not advised me anything about further course of action... According to her the pregnancy has only progresswed till 4.5 weeks... I will call her sometime and ask her how should i proceed now.


----------



## nimbec

Niks i'd call sonner rather than later as i was told to start the next round of clomid straight away ie use the miscarrage as a period...((hugs))


----------



## brooksbaby

Oh, Niks. I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take it easy and let your mind and body heal a bit.


----------



## LKPone

Oh Niks, I'm so sorry! :cry: That's so awful, I'm really sorry. I agree, take some time off - as much as you feel you need. :hugs:


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> LKPone - ace news about your new GP!! Thats amazing! Have you scheduled a lap and dye? I am thinking about asking for one if this round doesnt work. Any sign of o on your own yet? If not, when will you start taking the Provera?

I know! The Fertility Specialist was so brilliant, a real 'human', if you know what I mean. When my hubby and I left the appointment, he said to me 'Don't give up, you have everything to play for'. I really thought that was lovely, none of the other doctors I've seen have ever put a human face on it before, so I was really pleased. And SO relieved, because I was fully expecting to feel really despondent about it.

He's put me on the waiting list for a lap & dye and ovarian drilling if needed. It's a 3-month waiting list though, which is why he's put me on it now. :winkwink: I haven't O'd on my own, and still haven't had a positive opk, even though I had some weird pink with clear CM spotting on Sunday (but only once, when I wiped, nothing since). Still no idea what that was. My temp took a massive nosedive that day and again today... answers on a postcard! :shrug:

He said if I haven't had AF by CD32, I must do a pregnancy test and then start the Provera. :D


----------



## nimbec

LKPone that really is good news. We ttcers always only want a PLAN this is what some docs fail to realise!! Fx you 0 quickly i wonder if the drop in temp is in prep for 0 sometimes you get a drop before the spike!!


----------



## Niks

Hello everyone

I had a very good appointment with the doctor today... she was so patient and answered all our questions.
So the plan for now is.... She did a scan and I have passed everything so she sees no point in waiting and told me that I should consider first day of bleeding as day1 and start the third round of clomid from tomorrow that is CD5 - 9 .... She has also prescribed me baby asprin to help the uterus lining... and asked me to call her as soon as I get a bfp this time and she will prescribe me meds to support pregnancy. She is really hopeful that I will be able to conceive soon.

She is the one who has done my Lap and dye and she has not charged us anything until now... She even told DH today that she is not going to charge until we are successfully pregnant.

I feel so relieved that we dont have to do any waiting and continue our ttc journey.


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies,

How are you all getting on? Not much news from me - Im on 2dpo and feeling fine. OH and I bd'd every day for the last 5 days so hopefully it will do the trick! No symptoms or anything yet but its obviously way too early. 

Why does time go so slowly? Lol. I just want to hurry up and test already!

Hope you are all fine. LKPone and nimbec, any sign of o yet?


----------



## LKPone

Niks! :hugs: Wow, that is some understanding doctor - hold on to her, because there aren't many like that around. I'm so relieved that you have the support you need and I'm so glad that you don't have to have an enforced waiting period and you can carry on as normal - it'll probably make the world of difference for both of you mentally. Good luck, I have everything crossed for you :winkwink:

SG, 2DPO, YAY! No O for me yet. :nope: Have a look at my chart... it's gone crazy, after having been SO nice and smooth and identical to my last cycle's chart up until about CD15/16 or so, it then took the nosedive and then another one, so who knows what is happening! :shrug:

I have a fun theory though... and I promise, it is only for fun, I don't actually believe this!

My usual BBT before Provera and Clomid was sub-36 degrees C. Average was probably around 35.8 or so. Last cycle, my temps were well above 36 and in fact, my coverline was 36.17! Now that I'm unmedicated, my temps, understandably, have gone back down to the lower range, BUT... and here's where my fun theory kicks in... I was chatting to my friend the other day and I was joking around, saying that for the first half of my cycle, my temps were lower than last cycle, but still higher than they usually are when not on meds. My 'very' medical opinion is that it was still the effects of the meds from last cycle. Then they elevated slightly on CD9 and I had 2 dips 7/8 days later with that tiny bit of pink/CM spotting. So my theory is that those 2 dips were my TWINS implanting! :haha: So until AF finally arrives (or I have to take Provera to bring it on - probably in about 10 days), I'm growing imaginery twins :thumbup:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## littleone2010

Hi guys hope I can join in? I'm cd6 I'm taking clomid unmonitored 3-7 100mg. Hope we all get some bfps!! X


----------



## LKPone

Of course you can join! :thumbup:

Hi! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## littleone2010

Yay thanks, hope we can offer support to each other! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Littleone WELCOME :flower: yes lets hope for lots of BFP's! 

LKPone i LOVE your theory heehee so nice to have a theory keep us informed you never know you may get a temp spike anytime soon!!

Niks thats fantastic news i'm so jelous of the supporting doctor you have, they are very few and far between so stick with her!! and great you can get going on next clomid!! They say you are more fertile the cycle after a loss as your body as already geared up for it. fx for you 

SGLady great that you are in the 2ww fx for you and gosh yes how i do wish we could speed up time!!! 

As for me no sign of 0 as of yet a little early tho as normally 0 about CD17/18 I would love to 0 early tho as it would mean i could hurry up and get on with the 2ww!


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I had a very good appointment with the doctor today... she was so patient and answered all our questions.
> So the plan for now is.... She did a scan and I have passed everything so she sees no point in waiting and told me that I should consider first day of bleeding as day1 and start the third round of clomid from tomorrow that is CD5 - 9 .... She has also prescribed me baby asprin to help the uterus lining... and asked me to call her as soon as I get a bfp this time and she will prescribe me meds to support pregnancy. She is really hopeful that I will be able to conceive soon.
> 
> She is the one who has done my Lap and dye and she has not charged us anything until now... She even told DH today that she is not going to charge until we are successfully pregnant.
> 
> I feel so relieved that we dont have to do any waiting and continue our ttc journey.

Niks that is fantastic news! Your doctor sounds so brilliant and supportive and Im SO glad you dont have to wait a whole cycle to get going again. :happydance: It sounds like she is very positive about you conceiving soon!! Its only a matter of time, FX'd this is the one


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone - Im loving your theory! Twins!! How awesome would that be? 

Littleone2010 - WELCOME! Is this your first round of Clomid? You'll find the ladies on here are lovely and super supportive!

Nimbec - hope you o soon! Then we can be onto the 2ww together...feels like so much about ttc is just wishing the time away! I KNOW its way too early for symptoms but I've been getting heartburn all morning and had a stuffy nose last night...it must be from the hcg trigger shot they gave me messing up my hormones :wacko: cant believe I am symptom spotting on 3dpo!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Niks

Littleone2010 - Welcome!

SG_Lady - Its natural to start symptom spotting in 2ww... I do it all the time... I am here with you to over-analyze all your symptoms :flower: ... I hope this will be your last 2ww for your first baby :thumbup:

LKPone - I loved your twins theory! All the best

Nimbec - All the best with your ovulation. I hope you will ovulate soon.

As for me I will be starting clomid today... Bt I am a little confused what if the pregnancy hormones are still there and clomid doesn't work as expected... Bt I mostly stress about everything... So I am trying to keep all the negative thoughts out of my mind.
The only problem is I couldn't start temping this cycle as well... as the first few days I was pretty depressed to even think about that... so now I wont have any idea when I ovulate again.

By the way my husband told me yesterday for the past two generations in his family all the couples have lost there first child... Either it is a miscarriage or a still birth or the child died after 1-2 days... It may sound stupid :blush: bt I am just thinking whatever curse it is, is now over for us.... So FX'ed for the next time.


----------



## Niks

By the way just forgot to ask... Does anyone of you have any idea how baby asprin will help with ttc and next pregnancy? I did a google search but it has mixed reviews.


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks - I know, I cant help but totally over analyse - it seems like everything is an early pregnancy symptom!

I think baby aspirin (and not 100% sure) helps to thicken your uterine lining and therefore helps with implantation.

So glad you're feeling more positive :flower: I really think it will happen for you soon.

Happy Friday ladies! So happy its the weekend!!


----------



## nimbec

Morning all! 

Niks I felt the same as you but as long as you have a neg on hpt you don't have enough or any pg hormones that would afffect clomid :) The baby asprin thinks blood so improves blood flow to uterus sometimes clotting is a cause of early miscarrage hence the asprin. I was going to try it but I also have a pacemaker and didn't want to risk it this cycle but if no bfp this time i'll be on it too - along with anything and everything else i can possibly do! LOL 

Gosh i'm almost gagging all day between the honey and cinamon and robi yuk absolutly everything tastes horrid lol all worth it if it works tho!!

SGLady hope 2ww is treating you kindly


----------



## nimbec

Quick update I just got my pos opk cd14 I have never o'd this early YAY!! so getting busy for 3 days!!! YIPEE!!


----------



## littleone2010

Wooohooo! That's great, I'm dreaming of an early positive opk this cycle too. Get down to it girl and good luck! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Yay thanks little one I hope you get an early one too!!!! Fx !! Xx


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies!

Hope you've all had a good weekend :flower:

Guess what?! I got my first positive opk today... CD24! :wacko: And I was on the verge of starting Provera tomorrow, so will hold off for a few more days cause it looks like I might be about to O on my own. :happydance:

I'm in a bit of a catch-22 situation. My parents and sister & bro-in-law are coming to stay with me from South Africa in 4 weeks, so I was going to start the Provera tomorrow so that our timing would be right to avoid having my fertile time on the Clomid while they're here :wacko: But I'm not about to mess with possibly having my first ever unmedicated O, so will just see how the next few days go temperature-wise. 

Have a lovely week! :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

nimbec said:


> Quick update I just got my pos opk cd14 I have never o'd this early YAY!! so getting busy for 3 days!!! YIPEE!!

Woop whoop! We might be the same this cycle... assuming I do O after my positive opk today :happydance:


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks nimbec!
Lkpone, that's amazing news, maybe you will catch this cycle and not need to use the clomid? It's funny you tested opk just before you were going to start provera, good job you did! Good luck honey xxx


----------



## SG_Lady

YAAAAY Nimbec and LKPone! Great news and LKPone you will being o'ing on your own which is amazing!! Come join me in the 2ww!

Littleone - what cd are you on now?

Im on 7dpo now, not too much to report apart from abundant lotiony cm and this morning was very contipated (sorry for the TMI!). The constipation is very unusual for me but I am putting it down to post o progesterone (but secretly hoping its a pg sign!).

Happy Monday all. I am resigning from my job today so feeling nervous but excited!!


----------



## littleone2010

Ohhh sg lady, two week wait seems to go on forever doesn't it? Got everything crossed for you.
I'm cd10 now, starting ic opks today and will start Dtd every other day to see if we catch! I hope I ovulate soon!!! xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks littleone hope you don't have to wait too long for that pod OPK! 

Lkpone wow oing on your own would be amazing I really hope you do!!!!! Grrr timing bd when people are staying can be frustrating but also a bit exciting if you make it fun sneaking about ;) 

Sglady the tww is so long but fx you get that bfp - when do u plan to test?


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks littleone, driving myself crazy symptom spotting as usual and spending most of the day google searching pregnancy symptoms! Although I know its probably too early for real symptoms I cant help myself! Time is going very s l o w l y...

FXd for your positive opk soon! What day do you usually o?


----------



## Niks

Yay LKPone & Nimbec! I hope you will be able to catch your eggs now.

SG_Lady - FX'ed.... I hope you will get your bfp this time... 2ww is indeed very cruel.

littleone2010 - We both seem to b closer in our cycles... I am at CD08 currently.

As for me... I have finished three days of clomid without any side effects only two more tablets to go.... Bt now the issue is my DH seems scared to touch me.... I hope he will overcome his fear by the time Ovulation comes near.


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Thanks littleone hope you don't have to wait too long for that pod OPK!
> 
> Lkpone wow oing on your own would be amazing I really hope you do!!!!! Grrr timing bd when people are staying can be frustrating but also a bit exciting if you make it fun sneaking about ;)
> 
> Sglady the tww is so long but fx you get that bfp - when do u plan to test?

Thanks nimbec :) I really hope so! Planning to try and hold out on testing until I am late as HATE seeing bfns but have such terrible willpower will probably end up testing sooner...

Have fun bding over the next few days :winkwink: Have you noticed any difference from using the robittusen (sp!)?


----------



## littleone2010

nimbec said:


> Thanks littleone hope you don't have to wait too long for that pod OPK!
> 
> Lkpone wow oing on your own would be amazing I really hope you do!!!!! Grrr timing bd when people are staying can be frustrating but also a bit exciting if you make it fun sneaking about ;)
> 
> Sglady the tww is so long but fx you get that bfp - when do u plan to test?

Thanks honey xx
:hugs:


----------



## littleone2010

SG_Lady said:


> Thanks littleone, driving myself crazy symptom spotting as usual and spending most of the day google searching pregnancy symptoms! Although I know its probably too early for real symptoms I cant help myself! Time is going very s l o w l y...
> 
> FXd for your positive opk soon! What day do you usually o?

Well last cycle I ovulated on cd41 but it was naturally, so I was very happy about that.
Last year I took a few lots of clomid, I ovulated on cd18 and the next cycle it didn't work but it I wasn't ovulating naturally then ( I have lost a big chunk of weight since which seemed to help my pcos) as I say I'm dreaming ovulating on cd14 but that might be asking a bit too much! Lol xx


----------



## littleone2010

Niks said:


> Yay LKPone & Nimbec! I hope you will be able to catch your eggs now.
> 
> SG_Lady - FX'ed.... I hope you will get your bfp this time... 2ww is indeed very cruel.
> 
> littleone2010 - We both seem to b closer in our cycles... I am at CD08 currently.
> 
> As for me... I have finished three days of clomid without any side effects only two more tablets to go.... Bt now the issue is my DH seems scared to touch me.... I hope he will overcome his fear by the time Ovulation comes near.

Oh yay it would be great to share this cycle with a buddy. I took 3-7 and didn't ave any side effects while on then the last few days I have been a nightmare. Very emotional and more temperamental than usual. I hope we catch it this time so I don't have to take it again lol I've got enough clomid for 2 more cycles after this, just hope it works and is worth it xx


----------



## nimbec

Niks poor you these blooming men they have their funny moments I'm sure he'll come around he's prob still just a bit upset :( (((hugs))) perhaps you could try some sexy underwear to entice him ;) 

Sglady I've had real problems with cm thi cycle i don't normally struggle but clomid dried me up good an propper :( u are ment to take it 5days before o but I only took it for 2 as wasn't expecting I so early... I think it may have helped a bit but I used 10ton of Preseed in the hope that it would help! Fx


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks, he's probably just been a little bit worried about you and worried about hurting you, Im sure he'll come round soon! Yay for only 2 days left of Clomid!


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Niks poor you these blooming men they have their funny moments I'm sure he'll come around he's prob still just a bit upset :( (((hugs))) perhaps you could try some sexy underwear to entice him ;)
> 
> Sglady I've had real problems with cm thi cycle i don't normally struggle but clomid dried me up good an propper :( u are ment to take it 5days before o but I only took it for 2 as wasn't expecting I so early... I think it may have helped a bit but I used 10ton of Preseed in the hope that it would help! Fx

Nimbec Im the same - the Clomid seems to make my cm dry up but what is there is much thicker than it should be at o time..hoping the pre-seed helped this cycle but if not might also try the Robittusien (still cant spell it!) next cycle. FX it is doing the trick for you and you catch the egg this time!


----------



## SG_Lady

littleone2010 said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Thanks littleone, driving myself crazy symptom spotting as usual and spending most of the day google searching pregnancy symptoms! Although I know its probably too early for real symptoms I cant help myself! Time is going very s l o w l y...
> 
> FXd for your positive opk soon! What day do you usually o?
> 
> Well last cycle I ovulated on cd41 but it was naturally, so I was very happy about that.
> Last year I took a few lots of clomid, I ovulated on cd18 and the next cycle it didn't work but it I wasn't ovulating naturally then ( I have lost a big chunk of weight since which seemed to help my pcos) as I say I'm dreaming ovulating on cd14 but that might be asking a bit too much! Lol xxClick to expand...

Thats great you ovulated on your own last cycle - Im not sure I ever o'd on my own prior to starting on Clomid due to my pcos :shrug: sounds like maybe your body is regulating itself more now so perhaps you could be in for an earlier o? FX'd!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi I'm def going to use robitssuin again next cycle unless I get that much awaited bfp as it cannot do any harm and its cheap too! I'll start earlier next cycle tho just incase I get a sneaky early o again lol 

I'm the same pcos and didn't o on my own :( 

I'm off to try reflexology this afternoon - fx it helps anything is worth a go!!


----------



## LKPone

SG, how did the resignation go? Do you have anything else lined up? :winkwink:

I'm also gonna try Robitussen this coming cycle - IF I ovulate. That positive yesterday was the only one I've had, all subsequent ones have been negative, so it might just be that I was catching the end of my surge. We stayed away from home on Saturday night, so couldn't test yesterday morning, so that positive was at about 2.30pm yesterday afternoon. One last night and one this morning were negative. I'm trying not to think negatively and assume that it was just a fluke test :nope: I'm hoping that it was actually a real surge that will result in ovulation.

We BD'd on Saturday morning and last night - do you suggest again tonight or just tomorrow again? :shrug: I was gonna go with the whole every 2nd day plan, but not sure if that's advisable after a positive opk!

I've ordered Geritol Complete and my cousin has posted it to me from the States. I've also ordered some royal jelly and bee pollen capsules off Amazon, which should arrive by tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Yey lkpone sounds as if you are all sorted! They say to bd 3 days in a row when you get that pos opk so go for it! Blimey can we not get geritol in the uk?? I was thinking of trying it...

How did the resignation go hope all went smoothly!!


----------



## LKPone

You can buy it on Amazon, but it comes from the UK and you have to pay for delivery. Getting it in USD was much cheaper, so for 3-month's supply off the US site and sent to my cousin, I paid less than I would for 1-month's supply plus delivery! :wacko:


----------



## littleone2010

Lkpone you have done just the right thing, I'd still keep going a few days more for good measure :haha:


----------



## ms.boobaker

Hi I'm so new to this. Ok BTL,2003 DXlap,2011 and was fond thst my tubes were long enough to reunite. JAN,2012 tubes reunited then JUN 22,2012 I had a HSG test and found right tube good and left tube some blockage. So wit said only 1 tube working my provider started me on 50 mg clomid cd5-9. I'm hoping for BFP first round. Any luck out there.


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all! Resignation went absolutely fine (suprisingly) thank you all for asking! My boss is being reasonable about it - I was soo nervous but it turned out to be ok. So glad its over! I have a couple of options of jobs to go to (one of them working with my husband!!) so just need to decide what is best. phew!!

LKPone - I would def suggest bding every day for at least 3 days once you get your + opk to cover all bases. It does sound like you caught the end of your surge - how long do you normally get a positive for? I am getting trigger shots after scans show my follies are big enough so not been using opks but I have heard some people test twice a day as otherwise they might miss their surge. FXd you get an au natural bfp this month!!

Welcome Ms boobaker - FXd for your first round of clomid! Are you being monitored or using opks?

So onto 7/8 dpo...cm turned from milky to yellowish - seems to be more in the evenings, not so much today. Had some slight cramps and a 'poking' sensation in my uterus today though - not sure what that was. apart from that not much to report unfortunately!


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady - I am glad that your resignation went smoothly... Cramps and poking in uterus can be a good sign. FX'ed for you :thumbup:

Welcome ms.boobaker. I am really sorry that you had to go through all these things... Best of luck with clomid.

LKPone - BDing every day could be a good idea and will cover all the bases.


----------



## LKPone

Welcome Ms. Boobaker :flower:

Okay girls, decision time... I really don't think I'm going to ovulate on my own. My chart looks like the flipping Alps :nope: I'm going to give it until Thursday and if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow and then stay up on Thursday, I'm going to go ahead with the Provera. Sick of waiting now :coffee: The only reason I'm waiting until Thursday is in case today's temp was an ovulation 'dip'. But I have a feeling it'll be up tomorrow and back down again on Thursday. :shrug:


----------



## littleone2010

Yes Hun wait another day or two. The cycles I knew I ovulated I would ov 2 days after the first positive so it would be today. See what your temp does tomorrow and the day after then decide xxxxx


----------



## Niks

LKPone I will say just wait for a couple of days and take provera. You cant wait forever for ovulation.


----------



## LKPone

CD26 :wacko:


----------



## littleone2010

I ovulated on cd41 last cycle naturally lol and My friend on here is 17 weeks pregnant from ovulating On cd61! It's amazing what our bodies can do take the prover when you think best honey x


----------



## nimbec

LKPone grrrrr how annoying!! are your opk's still pos? when was your last pos? I would wait until tomorrow if temp not up at all i'd start provera otherwise you could be going on for ever and ever! Good luck let us know.

Just a quick message hope your all ok i'm having a bonkers day today so catch up with yo all soon!!


----------



## nimbec

Any news anyone?? I'm in the LONG 2ww grrrr I wish i could speed up time :)


----------



## Niks

I finished this round f clomid yesterday... I am just waiting to ovulate now. Nothing much to update from my side.


----------



## nimbec

Niks at least the clomid is now done for another cycle! fx you 0 soon and don't have to wait too long!! are you temping? and opk's?


----------



## Niks

I will use OPKs from tomorrow as I ovulate late. I am not temping as I was not able to temp at the first few days of the cycle so I thought there is no point starting mid cycle.
I will go for a CD23 progesterone test which will give me an idea if I ovulated this cycle or not.


----------



## nimbec

Sounds like your all organised yay!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all, not much to report from me. 8dpo and time is crawling by... I hate the 2ww! Still lots of yellow cm and very bloated/gassy today with a little bit of light cramping. Not much else though..I wish my bbs would get sore or something!! Not sure about this cycle to be honest :( almost tested today but luckily stopped myself as would have just depressed me to see a bfn! I'm going to try to hold out until Monday (fat chance!).

Nimbec how are you feeling how's the 2ww treating you?

Niks yay for finishing your clomid!! Now onto the wait for o.

Xx


----------



## LKPone

No news this side! Still no temp spike, but also no mountain top today, which is what I was expecting, so who knows, maybe I'll spike tomorrow :shrug:

So here's something interestingly random... when I got home yesterday, just for fun, I took my temperature to see if it was drastically different to my morning's temp (possibly indicating that I had ovulated during the day yesterday). It was a full degree C higher, so I figured that maybe I had ovulated and the progesterone was starting to work its magic. But this morning, it was only 0.02 higher than yesterday morning's so maybe I just was hot when I took my temp! :haha: On the other random occasions I've done that, there is only about half a degree difference between morning and afternoon temps, so no idea what happened yesterday, but it certainly wasn't because of ovulation! :wacko:

I'll stick it out until Friday or Saturday... no temp spike by then = Provera!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:



> CD26 :wacko:

LKpone it's all such a long waiting game isn't it? I think I would try waiting a few more days and then take a preg test to make sure before taking the provera. There is still a chance the opk was correct and your temps are just a bit confused perhaps?!


----------



## nimbec

LKPone do you think it could be a slow rise? some women get these.....I'm trying to be positive for you!! Def if no sign by weekend start the provera to get the ball rolling again! 

SGLady i'm 4dpo today and oh boy is time going slowly - i fid myself wanting to go to bed early so that the next day starts sooner!! No symptoms as of yet, give me a couple more days and i'm sure i'll be driving myself insane symptom spotting!!


----------



## LKPone

Yeah, who knows, hey? :shrug: I'm just taking it as 'normal' for me, since I had 7 months of no periods when I came off the pill and the only normal cycle I've had in the past year is because of Provera to start it and Clomid to make me ovulate, so I'm guessing that my body just doesn't work without it. Which is fine... as long as it works for me, which I know it does, I just have to accept that I need a little bit of chemical help! :winkwink:

I need to pick up some FRER tests in the next couple of days actually, because I've only ever used Tesco cheapies, which I'm not convinced actually work! :wacko: Although, I guess anyone who has never had a positive pregnancy test would say that, huh? :haha: But just to avoid any confusion, I'll use a trusted brand before starting the Provera. I have some CB digis in the cupboard, but I'm saving those as confirmation ones for when I get a positive (one day!).


----------



## littleone2010

Hey girls, I'm cd 12 and my opk has got darker today, very close to a positive but not quite I hope it gets darker. I'm trying to an dh at every opportunity possible! X


----------



## nimbec

Good luck littleone!!


----------



## littleone2010

Lovely chart there nimbec, I know the tww goes so slow but hopefully this cycle it will be worth the wait! Ive got everything crossed for you.
Lkpone start the provera when you think, I hope you get a nice rise tomorrow. I'm a slow riser for two temps after ov then it shoots up. If not, provera will get your ball rolling again xxx


----------



## LKPone

Thanks Littleone, yeah, I'm going to see how it goes for 2 more days, then make a decision :thumbup:

Good luck over the next few days, hopefully you can collar him at the right times! :haha:


----------



## littleone2010

Fingers are crossed for you love, my gp wouldn't give me provera I had to wait ages every cycle to try again so I really do understand how frustrating it is.

I'm trying to collar dh every day and he's not complaining...yet! Lol


----------



## SG_Lady

littleone2010 said:


> Hey girls, I'm cd 12 and my opk has got darker today, very close to a positive but not quite I hope it gets darker. I'm trying to an dh at every opportunity possible! X

Good luck Littleone! let us know how you get on today :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Hi all well as if the 2ww isn't long enough.....FF changed my 0 day from cd14 to cd16 today making me only 3dpo not 5dpo. Interestingly tho my reflexologist thought was going to have a double 0 this month and now my chart shows 2 rises.....what do you think? Its so confusing !

Hope you are all ok!!


----------



## littleone2010

How interesting nimbec (although I hate it when ff does that!!) it does look like 2 rises and your temp really evened out then went up still looks like you are 5dpo to me but maybe double ov?? If you didn't have that teeny tiny drop it wouldn't have effected it at all x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks littleone! Well i kind of feel positive but disappointed at the same time LOL pos that it 'may' 'possibly' be a double 0 BUT then frustrated that i have to wait even longer to find out!! I see what u mean about the little drop, interestingly my opk was still very positve so god knows....

Oh well us ttc ladies are never happy unless we get a sticky bean!! LOL how are you feeling?


----------



## littleone2010

Oh god honey I know! Do you always wait to test until the day af is meant to arrive? You are very good if you do! Oh if the opk was positive still after ov maybe it was a double v or you are 3dpo either way you definitely ovulated and are in with an excellent chance. 

I'm ok, I did 2 opks yesterday both dark but not positive. Tested again last night t 9pm and the line was light again. I was hoping to get a positive! Fingers crossed it was my body gearing up and I'll get on within the next few days, keep your fingers crossed for me I really hope clomid does it's job! X


----------



## nimbec

I'vegot everything crossed for you hun!! Hopefully you will get your pos opk in next 24hrs, I 0'd late cd22 on my first round of clomid. I had given up hope lol! Stay positive! 

Keep in touch :)


----------



## nimbec

Well i have so far never waited until af shows BUT this month i decided to try ....well i may test cd13 ....haha lets see if i can get past 5dpo first shall we?! I'm a serious poas ahollic!!


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks hun. I have ovulated on cd 21 and cd18 with clomid but that was when I didn't ovulate at all by myself, so foolishly I was hoping for an earlier ov now I seem to ov more often. Ah well I'll keep holding my pee and testing and letting you guys know lol Will definitely try and keep positive xx


----------



## littleone2010

Ha ha nimbec! I'm addicted too! Thank gd for Internet cheapie we would probably go bankrupt lol! Oooh I hope this is the cycle or you! Very exciting! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Yes definately keep positive and update!! you still have a bit of time yet so don't worry, its great that you were 0ing on your own. hopefully that means when you do 0 it will be even stronger!! maybe just my logic but its positive to think that way.

Right I'm off to work...have to drive 1.40hrs to go and teach dressage to a few clients then the long drive back....grrrr i really don't want to work today :( :( 

***we must stay positive ***we must stay positive ***we must stay positive***


----------



## nimbec

grrrrr well just to add to my confusion i have egg white cm today or maybe ctreamy i'm not sure how to distinguish its a cloudy colour but lots of it!


----------



## littleone2010

Have a good day at work!! Sometimes you can get ewcm consistency after ov google it I think it's a 'kick back' of oestrogen or something? Did you guys Dtd? I always find that makes cm hard to read xx


----------



## Niks

nimbec said:


> grrrrr well just to add to my confusion i have egg white cm today or maybe ctreamy i'm not sure how to distinguish its a cloudy colour but lots of it!

May be the cloudy CM is because of Robbitssuin, I have a lot of cloudy CM since I started taking baby aspirin though I hardly used to have any CM before.


----------



## LKPone

Hey ladies! :flower:

My word, Nimbec, your chart is looking SO good this cycle! :thumbup:

How are you all today?

I'm still plodding on... my temp doesn't seem to be doing much, so will see what it does tomorrow. I'm just feeling so BLEUCH being in limbo... not being DPO anything and not gearing up to O, so hopefully I'll get a sign tomorrow about whether or not I can start Provera and get a clean slate! :winkwink:


----------



## littleone2010

You temp does seemed to have stabilised somewhat Lkpone. I love clean slates, lots of hope in starting nice aNd fresh xxx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Niks, i didn't see any effect on the days i took it - i only did a couple of days as i had that 'false o' grrrr BUT its great to see as clomid has really dried me up!!

LKPone thankyou ...grr i'm alittle frustrated with it as apparently i now didn't o untill cd16 time is dragging AS EVER!! I think it will be great to start fresh so you know exactly where you are, hopefully you will feel relief. For once you will be willing AF to hurry up and come :haha:

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies what news? 

LKPone - have you decided whether to start the Provera yet or if you are going to give it a few more days? Any sign?

Nimbec- that is frustrating about FF changing your o date but would be super exciting to get a double o! Double o = double the chances! Feeling good for you this cycle hun!

Niks - Hows the Clomid treating you? Hope your feeling ok and your oh has got over his fear and is giving you lots of loving :)

Littleone - did you POAS yet today? Any sign of o? Hope it comes soon so you can join us in the 2ww!

A little update on me - last night after dtd I got some pink spotting which is v unusual, then this morning a little brown tinged cm when i wiped...Im 10dpo so hope af isnt coming early :growlmad: apart from that my boobs are a bit sore to touch on the sides and the top - almost like muscle ache like Ive done chest excercises (which i havent!), also have stingy eyes and quite tired today. Not much to report apart from that...

Im glad Ive made it to today without POAS as we are away forthe weekend so if I dont take tests with me I know Ill have to wait until Monday when I will be 13 dpo. Getting nervous about testing though!

Happy Friday all-its been a long week! XX


----------



## littleone2010

Sglady what excellent symptoms! Could the tinged cm be implantation?? When I was pregnant before the tops of my boobs hurt when I pressed them. Exciting!!

Yes I poas yesterday having dark opks then last night light again. Poas with fmu today and it's a whisper off a positive, the line is almost as dark.. It's driving me nuts!!!! Lol xx


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks littleone! I reeeaally hope it was implantation! I keep checking to see if there has been any more spotting but it seems to have stopped for now. I really hope this is our month but dont want to get my hopes up!

That is frustrating but definitely sounds like your body is gearing up to o - Ill bet you get a positive over the weekend. FXd for you XX


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Hi ladies what news?
> 
> LKPone - have you decided whether to start the Provera yet or if you are going to give it a few more days? Any sign?
> 
> Nimbec- that is frustrating about FF changing your o date but would be super exciting to get a double o! Double o = double the chances! Feeling good for you this cycle hun!
> 
> Niks - Hows the Clomid treating you? Hope your feeling ok and your oh has got over his fear and is giving you lots of loving :)
> 
> Littleone - did you POAS yet today? Any sign of o? Hope it comes soon so you can join us in the 2ww!
> 
> A little update on me - last night after dtd I got some pink spotting which is v unusual, then this morning a little brown tinged cm when i wiped...Im 10dpo so hope af isnt coming early :growlmad: apart from that my boobs are a bit sore to touch on the sides and the top - almost like muscle ache like Ive done chest excercises (which i havent!), also have stingy eyes and quite tired today. Not much to report apart from that...
> 
> Im glad Ive made it to today without POAS as we are away forthe weekend so if I dont take tests with me I know Ill have to wait until Monday when I will be 13 dpo. Getting nervous about testing though!
> 
> Happy Friday all-its been a long week! XX

SG_Lady this is a good sign... I remember last cucle my boobs were also sore and the pink spotting can be implantation.

I am waitig to ovulate so not much update from my side... DH has overcome his fear... Though I gave him a little push by lingerie shopping :winkwink:


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks Niks, I really hope so. Im getting to the stage where Im getting nervous about testing. So dont want to see a bfn!

Glad your oh has come around - theren not much a bit of new lingerie cant fix :winkwink: Hope your o comes around soon x


----------



## nimbec

SGLady i've got everything crossed for you!!!! when do you plan to test? you have been so good not testing early...i'm trying to not test untill at least 13dpo hopefully 14dpo but that be a lil optimistic lol!! 

Niks underwear is always a good one! hoping 0 comes soon to you!

Littleone 0 should be just around the corner now :) 

Well as for me i got told yesterday by FF advisor that a double 0 does not show in temps as it happens within 24hrs and that i more than likley 0'd cd16 which is fine as we bd more for that date grrrr i'm down today, not feeling very strong. I'm struggling with the ttc journey it is all i think about, life feels like its on hold, im just wishing the weeks away!! I so badly want a sticky bean to make a familly!! Sorry for the moan x


----------



## LKPone

Hey ladies!

YAY! FRIDAY!!! :happydance:

SG, no sign yet and annoyingly, my temps are not telling me one way or the other - I just wish they'd peak then fall, so that I know that I can start the Provera. They're just crawling up, so I have no idea what to think :shrug: Not sure if it's just a slow rise, or no O at all. I suspect that it's no O at all, but I don't want to go ahead and start the Provera and undo all the work this cycle if it has been worth it after all. Argh! :nope: I was fully prepared to write this cycle off, but the temps are confusing me, so I really don't know. If nothing by CD32 as he said originally, then I'll just go ahead and take them - I can't wait forever :wacko:

Nimbec... feel free to moan, that's what we're here for! :winkwink:

Littleone, argh, how annoying - I'd just take those darker tests as positives and work from there. :thumbup:

Niks - good move! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks LKPone ! What are the opk's looking like?? I see what u mean about temps creaping up nicely.....grrrr how frustrating!


----------



## Niks

Nimbec ttc journey is really very exhausting... Just keep ur chin up... I hope we all will get our sticky bean soon... Until then we have each other for support.

SG_lady- i have my finges crossed for you. 

LKPone - Grrr... Its frustrating to wait for O... So just wait for a couple of days and start provera.

LittleOne - both of us are on the same boat right now... I have not ven got a faint line on opk.... Bt it was like that last cycle as well when i have not got any positives... I guess my lh surge is too short for me to catch it.


----------



## LKPone

Haven't done opks for a while now, because I only got that one positive and all the others after that were negative, so haven't done them for about 3 days or so now. :nope: I did have some EWCM yesterday, but we were out at dinner for a friend's birthday and so didn't catch it with an opk unfortunately. I've had it intermittently the whole cycle so far though, so didn't think too much of it.

I'm busy having a chicken wrap and curly fries for lunch because it's Friday and I can! :thumbup:


----------



## littleone2010

lkpone, how frustrating for you, I know it only too well! See what happens tomorrow xx
SGlady fingers crossed for you 
Niks I hope you can catch it this time, I usually have faint lines then bam when its time it goes positive but not this time apparently!
Nimbec your temps are looking great I still think you oved 2 days earlier than ff thinks!

So for me, Ive been getting dark opks (which isnt usual for me, theres usually a barely there line) like the first pic I took this morning, then I just got this in the second pic at lunchtime, its darker but still not positive. Pooh bags!! Ill keep holding my wee and poasing I guess!
 



Attached Files:







1 (8).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3









1 (9).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Littleone i'd say that was positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I confirm mine with a cb digi but when mine look like that i normally get a pos digi........eeeeeek !!


----------



## LKPone

nimbec said:


> Littleone i'd say that was positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I confirm mine with a cb digi but when mine look like that i normally get a pos digi........eeeeeek !!

Me too! And me too!

Littleone... test with a digi now :winkwink:


----------



## littleone2010

I havent got any digis gals!

In real life the test line is definitely lighter than the control, I have only got positives twice while using opks and the test line became darker than the control so not sure if im quite there yet! xxx


----------



## nimbec

Mine ususally go darker than control on 2nd day of opk hun....I think its near as damit a pos ...i'd definately get bding just incase ;) xx


----------



## littleone2010

Thank you darling, Its bloody close isnt it? I thought I was imagining that they were getting darker at one point! lol..
Im toying with the idea of running down the shops later to the chemist to see if they have any digis, Im not sure I could face another negative result though, its like getting an hpt lol! x


----------



## nimbec

Awww little one yes run down the shop at least then you will know for sure... but do another strip as well just incase this is our surge and it is on its way down tonight as a few cycles ago my surge only lasted a couple of hours! 

I think didis are good when sticks get to this stage - couldn't use all the time or i'd be bankrupt lol 

Don't think of it as a neg (if it is) as i'm sure by tom it would be positive...but im pretty sure that stick is a pos one.....unless pic is bad lol or i'm just wishful thinking for you!! Let us know and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleone2010

I went and got some cb ovulation digis and used the pot of wee I used from the 1pm opk because I'm holding pee until 5/6pm ish for the next opk... And it was negative! I thought it might be but it still stung a bit :( I'll see what my next ic brings and if it's darker I'll use another cb digi x


----------



## nimbec

Good idea hun you really can't be far off at all!!! At least with digis you know for sure so can time bd perfectally!! Keep in touch!!


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks hun. I did one this morning with fmu and the lines are the same colour now so I followed with a cb digital (I wouldnt want to waste them so will only use when it looks positive) and no smiley face.. I guess ill hold and pee at 1pm again, so frustrating!
I read that cb are not as sensitive as ics cb ae 40mlu/ml and ics are 20 so this makes sense but I just want that smiley! I guess what im worried about is not ovulating, its happened before on clomid. pah! x


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies,

Littleone - any news on your o? 

LKPone - did you decide to take the Provera this weekend?

Nimbec - any symptoms to report yet?

So Im 13dpo now and feeling quite positive :) my lp is around 14-15 days so Im trying to hold out on testing until Wednesday if af doesnt show before then. BBs are feeling quite sore and heavy and getting some cramping - the bbs are quite unusual for me (normally get sensitive nipples but bbs arent usually sore to the touch), but the cramping is quite normal for before af so we shall see! Also been getting a lot of cm - more than is normal. Feel quite calm and not super impatient to test at the moment so Ill see how long I can last!

Hope you are all fine :kiss:


----------



## Niks

Thats super news SG_Lady!!! :thumbup:

As of me... I havent received any positive OPKs yet... bt I am not dwelling much on that as last cycle as well I did not get any positives... I am planning to stop using opks all together as they are making me anxious... I will just go for CD 22 progesterone to see if I ovulated... We are bd'ing every nite to cover all our bases for now.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SG_Lady

What cd are you on now Niks? Sounds like you are definitely covering your bases. You guys must be tired!! :haha: I agree about the opks too - the only time I ever got a positive was right after my trigger shot. As long as you bd regularly, then it doesnt matter. FXd you o soon!


----------



## littleone2010

SG lady that sounds great, that was the main symptom for me before too and more so because its not usual for you! Everyone has their fingers crossed, hopefully you will get the bfp ball rolling for all of us! :hugs:

Niks hope you get som confirmation soon on the ovulation, im sure it will happen for you :kiss:

For me, Ive been trying to get these bloody photos to upload for the last hour, bnb has been very temperamental. lol.

I had a positive yesterday and this morning but everytime I try and confirm on the digi it has no smiley face :growlmad:
I only have one digi stick left now so I will use that at lunchtime with my next ic if the ic is positive again. So annoying I thought I would at least get a smiley of the expensive kit! mmmm, I dont think I will get them if I need to use opks again and if there is a next cycle im not sure that I will use opks at all. They are way too stessful and id prefer to just bd every other day, dh and I are going to go for it every day now until friday (well thats what im hoping I hope dh will be up for it, I think hes finding it bit too much recently!)

I ovulated last time on clomid on cd18 and thats tomorrow so wish me luck xx
 



Attached Files:







1 (12).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









231.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 2









23.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies glad to hear you are all ok! Well i'm in the 2ww that feels like a 2 year wait lol!! no conclusive symptoms - headache yesterday, tiny tiny pain in tummy, and boobs maybe a little fuller but i think it maybe wishfull thinking!!! 

What cd are you all on?


----------



## littleone2010

Oooh Nimbec wonder if you had an implantation dip there on your chart? Exciting stuff! Loving the symptom spotting! Cd17 for me x


----------



## nimbec

Littleone I though the same but i hardly dare get excited obviously i am really hopeful grrrr its a real emotional rollercoaster! i'm so desoeratly trying not to poas i've taken to using OPK's LOL LOL Looks like your about to o? how are you feeling?


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> What cd are you on now Niks? Sounds like you are definitely covering your bases. You guys must be tired!! :haha: I agree about the opks too - the only time I ever got a positive was right after my trigger shot. As long as you bd regularly, then it doesnt matter. FXd you o soon!

I am on CD 15 now.


----------



## littleone2010

nimbec said:


> Littleone I though the same but i hardly dare get excited obviously i am really hopeful grrrr its a real emotional rollercoaster! i'm so desoeratly trying not to poas i've taken to using OPK's LOL LOL Looks like your about to o? how are you feeling?

Lol I used to do that with opks instead of hpt lol.. Whatever gets us through!!! X


----------



## nimbec

haha omg i'm so pleased to hear i'm not the only one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies!!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

SG... how exciting! :happydance: You gonna hold out til Wednesday to test? 

FF has given me an ovulation day of last week Thursday, BUT... that's only because I started the Provera on Friday night, which means that my temps have steadily climbed - so it's not a true ovulation. 

I'm on day 4 of Provera now, so one more tab tomorrow and if it goes like the last time I used it, CD 1 should be on Friday or Saturday :thumbup:

Littleone, how annoying with the Digis :growlmad: I'd still just go with the ic's just to be sure.

Niks... one word... exhausting! :haha:

Nimbec... argh, 2ww... just hang in there!


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

How is everyone doing today? 

SG_Lady - Did you test or are you going to wait until tomorrow? :hugs:

LKPone - :thumbup: with this cycle!

Nimbec - Hows is 2ww treating you? :hugs:

LittleOne - Did you get any positive OPKs. 
I have given up on OPKs all together now and just going with the flow :blush:.


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone - great news you have started the Provera - you should be onto your second Clomid cycle soon and waiting to o! Hooray! :happydance:


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks - I still havent tested - been getting more cramping like af is on the way and (tmi) been having little 'gushes' of cm - I keep rushing to the bathroom thinking its af but just more of the yellow tinged cm...last cycle af came on 15dpo which is tomorrow so Ill see what happens then! AF stay away!! My hubby keeps trying to persuade me to test but for some reason Im feeling quite calm and want to wait until af is late first.

Littleone Im dying to hear if you got a + on that digi yet?

Nimbec hang in there! I know what you mean I wish I could fast forward the 2ww every month! Its a killer! 9 dpo though for you not long to go! HUGE FX for you x


----------



## littleone2010

Nope, and I've used all the digis now so I won't be buying those again! Ive had Two days of positive ics. 
I was expecting to ovulate today but I usually get a dip on the day of ovulation and didn't get that today although my temps are stable which usually means something is going to happen. I'm not doing anymore opks! 
Having one of those negative days that feels like im never going to get a bfp and worried ovulation won't happen now :(


----------



## littleone2010

Niks I wish I did that, I won't be doing opks again they are way too stressful. It's best jut o Dtd every other day and go with the flow.

Sg lady it sounds very good and well done you on waiting to test!! Sending you lots of luck xx


----------



## littleone2010

Silly me, after convincing myself not o test I just did a spur of the moment opk while having a wee and it's positive, I don't think I've had a surge last for more than 2 days before.


----------



## SG_Lady

Littleone - I know what you mean - opks really stress me out too. Clomid makes a lot of ladies o late so dont worry :hugs: I know how you feel, the waiting makes you anxious and I definitely have negative days.. try to stay positive - o is probably just around the corner and its just a matter of time until you get your bfp xx


----------



## SG_Lady

YAAAY Littleone!!! Fab news!!! Better get to work girl! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## littleone2010

Not on the digital ( I don't have anymore left) just another positive Internet cheapie opk.. This is the third day now


----------



## littleone2010

SG_Lady said:


> Littleone - I know what you mean - opks really stress me out too. Clomid makes a lot of ladies o late so dont worry :hugs: I know how you feel, the waiting makes you anxious and I definitely have negative days.. try to stay positive - o is probably just around the corner and its just a matter of time until you get your bfp xx

Thanks honey thank god for you girls and bnb I don't know what Id do without having this to vent on, probably go more crazy than I already am :dohh:


----------



## SG_Lady

littleone2010 said:


> Not on the digital ( I don't have anymore left) just another positive Internet cheapie opk.. This is the third day now

Sod the digis the internet cheapies obviously work for you! Excellent news. Now onto the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Littleone well that is good news as you must have a strong lh surge hopefully that egg is on its way out!!! Just keep bding and hopefully you'l catch the damn thin ;) oh and i'm crazy too i think all of us ladies ttc are as it drives you bonkers ! 

SGLady gosh i need some of your willpower not to test!! Fx she stays away for you!!!!!!! 

LKPone great news on the provera front at least you can get going on a fresh cycle!! If AF arrives on time for me we will be cycle buddies or very close! 

Niks I'm sorry they have stressed you out :( How are you feeling anyway? what CD are you on now?

Well Seeing as FF moved my crosshairs i'm still at 8dpo, i originally would have been 10dpo which really didn't help my urge to poas this morning ....just incase lol lol well i managed to not do it!! phew i'm going to try and wait untill at least thursday which would be 10dpo but i really really want to wait until the weekend BUT that is gonna take some serious willpower!!!!!! My temps are creaping down again so not looking too good but i'm still clinging on to that little bit of hope....just for a little while longer!! 

I have some minor twinges in uterus today and boobs are a tiny bit swollen but not much, ive just got to get through the next few days BUT i'm really concerned about when af arrives as i think i will be unconsolable :( :cry::cry:


----------



## littleone2010

SG_Lady said:


> littleone2010 said:
> 
> 
> Not on the digital ( I don't have anymore left) just another positive Internet cheapie opk.. This is the third day now
> 
> Sod the digis the internet cheapies obviously work for you! Excellent news. Now onto the 2ww :happydance:Click to expand...

This made me laugh :haha: thanks Hun I needed that! Come on eggy!!!


----------



## nimbec

I couldn't agree more!! go for it!


----------



## Niks

LittleOne... I agree with nimbec and Sg_Lady... Its tim for some hard work :winkwink:


----------



## littleone2010

nimbec said:


> Littleone well that is good news as you must have a strong lh surge hopefully that egg is on its way out!!! Just keep bding and hopefully you'l catch the damn thin ;) oh and i'm crazy too i think all of us ladies ttc are as it drives you bonkers !
> 
> SGLady gosh i need some of your willpower not to test!! Fx she stays away for you!!!!!!!
> 
> LKPone great news on the provera front at least you can get going on a fresh cycle!! If AF arrives on time for me we will be cycle buddies or very close!
> 
> Niks I'm sorry they have stressed you out :( How are you feeling anyway? what CD are you on now?
> 
> Well Seeing as FF moved my crosshairs i'm still at 8dpo, i originally would have been 10dpo which really didn't help my urge to poas this morning ....just incase lol lol well i managed to not do it!! phew i'm going to try and wait untill at least thursday which would be 10dpo but i really really want to wait until the weekend BUT that is gonna take some serious willpower!!!!!! My temps are creaping down again so not looking too good but i'm still clinging on to that little bit of hope....just for a little while longer!!
> 
> I have some minor twinges in uterus today and boobs are a tiny bit swollen but not much, ive just got to get through the next few days BUT i'm really concerned about when af arrives as i think i will be unconsolable :( :cry::cry:

Thanks darling trying to keep up the sex is hard work I better lose some weight because of it. Thanks for making me feel like I'm not insane ttc is really taking its toll now! :hugs:

Nimbec you are doing so well to not test come in here when you feel the urge! I was looking at your chart, if you have another rise you should get a tri phasic chart which is a bit exciting! There is still plenty of time everything crossed for you guys in the ttw xx

Sg lady's will power is amazing and I'll be it's going to pay off!!?:happydance:

Lkpone that's great you are starting lovely and fresh I hope it brings af on nice and fast for you.

Nik well you know why I think about opks the bloody things!!! I won't be using thm if there is another cycle. You will ovulate ( why can't I listen to my own advice?) they are very temperamental as you cn see.


----------



## Niks

nimbec said:


> Niks I'm sorry they have stressed you out :( How are you feeling anyway? what CD are you on now?
> 
> Well Seeing as FF moved my crosshairs i'm still at 8dpo, i originally would have been 10dpo which really didn't help my urge to poas this morning ....just incase lol lol well i managed to not do it!! phew i'm going to try and wait untill at least thursday which would be 10dpo but i really really want to wait until the weekend BUT that is gonna take some serious willpower!!!!!! My temps are creaping down again so not looking too good but i'm still clinging on to that little bit of hope....just for a little while longer!!
> 
> I have some minor twinges in uterus today and boobs are a tiny bit swollen but not much, ive just got to get through the next few days BUT i'm really concerned about when af arrives as i think i will be unconsolable :( :cry::cry:

I am on CD16 now and my bbs are feeling heavier... I am not sure if this could be because of ovulation.... bt I did not even get a faint line on opk.

Just kep your chin up... I have got all my fingers an toes crossed for you :hugs: :af:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks littleone it would be nice wouldn't it! I don't think i'm that lucky :( however I have just booked first IVF appt for 7th august scan and semen analysis so at least i feel like i'm doing something!! oh won't agree to start for another few months but at least i'll have some answers maybe from an uptodate scan and semen analysis.......

i'm so hoping i get my bfp and don't need it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Niks :) and fx you are oing soon xx


----------



## littleone2010

nimbec said:


> Thanks littleone it would be nice wouldn't it! I don't think i'm that lucky :( however I have just booked first IVF appt for 7th august scan and semen analysis so at least i feel like i'm doing something!! oh won't agree to start for another few months but at least i'll have some answers maybe from an uptodate scan and semen analysis.......
> 
> i'm so hoping i get my bfp and don't need it!!!!!!!!!

Well that sounds very positive and like you said, it will make you feel like you are being proactive. Are you going private for the IVF or nhs? Ive heard so many people on here getting a sticky bfp just before thy are due to start.

We have been trying since April last year and we won't be able to gt any help on nhs except some diagnostic tests because we already have a child.. So really unless I am a good candidate for egg donation and agree to it ( you get free ivf cycles i think) there's not much hope there. We can't spend thousands on IVF treatment ourselves unfortunately.

But, LOOK hopefully none if us will get that far I'm still hoping to do it without all that ( I'm not sure I could handle stress more than we already go through) xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks littleone i know the expense is horrid we will only be able to do it the once and then i'm on the nhs list but its rediculously long! Even at the minute i'm having a hard time convincing the oh we can afford it the once....i'm just going to do my best BUT hope we don't need to do it as i will have the end of this cycle and at least another one if not 2 cycles before. I have thought about egg sharing and i chat on a thread with the girls who are sharing but i'm really unsure about it as when the children get to 18 they are given your details and i'm not sure how i would cope mentally with an 18yr old turning up and saying hi mum i'd have allsorts of feelings of guilt, responsibility god knows what else BUT on the otherhand its a fantastic thing to do for another lady....


----------



## littleone2010

That's brilliant that you can do it even once Hun. Someone once told me clomid woks better the longer you take It I hope that's true.
You know, I didn't know they could contact you when you are 18!! I was unsure before because of the obvious implications but didn't know they could actually come for you. I'd feel bad for them like I put them up for adoption or something?? I'd naturally want t be loving towards them and want thm to be mine again lol.. I thought egg donation was different. I'll have to find out more about it I think!!!


----------



## LKPone

Hey ladies!

Well, I'm on my last Provera pill today - took it this morning. Last time I took it, I didn't see a peep from AF for a full 3 days after the last pill. TMI alert... when I went to the loo earlier, there was a bit of spotting on my underwear, so I figured that AF had responded REALLY quickly to the Provera and I just hadn't had any cramps or symptoms or anything (I didn't last time with Provera either, she just arrived with a vengeance). Then I wiped and.... absolutely nothing! :wacko: Like, nothing at all, not even a tiny spec! Hmmm... not sure whether she's just gearing up to come or if it's just another 'fluke' bit of spotting. :shrug:

My temp took a dip this morning - not sure if it's maybe cause of that? I dunno!


----------



## littleone2010

Hi Lkpone maybe it will come a little more gradual this time? I don't have any experience with provera although my friend on here took it and she has a very light period then got pregnant that cycle :) x


----------



## nimbec

LKPone i'd say its the start of af as it coincides with your temp drop i guess if temp goes down even futher tom you should get full flow - yey!! Gosh it took 10 days for her to arrive when i took provera! keep in touch!


----------



## LKPone

Thanks girls! :thumbup:

Yay, I hope it is AF, cause that'll mean CD1 and something to work towards!! AND... Clomid from CD2, so yay! :happydance:

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## LuzElina

Hello!!!! I am tcc as well! Around the same cycle day!!! Good luck to us both! Hope we can be buddies on here. Lets keep in touch!:happydance:



nimbec said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well im new to this so a little about me Im 30 have PCOS and have been TTC for a long time. I do not cycle on my own no periods in 4 years. However they gave me progesterone to kickstart me last month then Clomid CD2-6 and I couldn't believe it I ovulated on CD22 and got a BFP. The excitment was very short lived as I had pains 2 days later and they AF few days ago :(
> 
> Now on Clomid round 2 would love to hear from people!
> 
> Sorry if i've been rambling!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome Luz!!! Are you in the dreaded 2ww? hope your feeling ok?


----------



## LuzElina

Thank you very much!!! :flower: No, I am actually int he dreaded AF!! lol. We just decided to tic so I am dying for ovulation day to come. i ovulate cd14. I am on cd 4!! How about you? 



nimbec said:


> Welcome Luz!!! Are you in the dreaded 2ww? hope your feeling ok?


----------



## nimbec

Ah the dreaded witch well hopefully you will 0 really soon!! I'm 8dpo today time is dragging and i'm trying not to test until saturday....its getting harder by the hour not to test!! I'm so impatient!!


----------



## LuzElina

I can't even imagine!!! I didn't plan my first so never had to go through the wait. But if Im freaking out NOW just waiting on the O, I can't imagine the 2ww!! lol. (you should be a 3 packer and test every 2 days lol). Keep me informed!!! :dust::dust:



nimbec said:


> Ah the dreaded witch well hopefully you will 0 really soon!! I'm 8dpo today time is dragging and i'm trying not to test until saturday....its getting harder by the hour not to test!! I'm so impatient!!


----------



## SG_Lady

LK Pone - any news? Was it AF? Hope so as then you can get this new cycle on the road!

Nimbec - thats so amazing that you have the option to do a round of ivf if you need it. Hope you get your bfp in a few days though and dont need to! When are you planning to test?

LuzElina - welcome! Are you ttc naturally or taking Clomid? FXd you o soon

Soo just waiting patiently on af to arrive, on 15dpo and no sign as of yet...not much cm today and the cramps seem to have tapered off. Dont know if thats a good sign or not! I have decided to hold out until Saturday (nerves of steel!!) and test them if af is a no show.


----------



## nimbec

Gosh SGLagy is af officially late? You have much better willpower than me... i have to confess i poas this morning! so much for waiting till at least tomorrow or saturday was the plan. I got a temp rise this morning and couldn't resist of course BFN :( silly me 9dpo or 11dpo (FF changed its mind) so now i really am going to try and wait!! 

hope your all ok!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Too early!!! No more peeing on things for at least a couple of days! Your chart look REALLY good by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Niks

LuzElina - Welcome!

Sg_Lady - Yay... late af is a good sign.. though I should say that you are very very patient! So are you feeling any urge to test or you are still very calm?

Nimbec - remember you are not out till af shows its ugly face and it is too early to test.


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks Niks! I think I just would rather af to arrive than see another bfn - had enough of bfns!!! Looking at my diary actually the old hag turned up on 16dpo last cycle so I guess she's not necessarily late yet. 

I think Im so used to seeing negatives that I dont really believe it will ever happen to me...at least if I dont test and dont see a bfn I can still have some hope!

How are you feeling hun - any signs of o?


----------



## Niks

Hey don't feel so negative :hugs:... It is going to happen to you, infact it is going to happen to all of us... just think it like this way when we all have our babies and when they will keep us awake at night we will know that we wanted them unlike those who have babies easily and then think if it was the right time... I know I would have thought like that if I had gotten pregnant easily! So relax :flower:

As for me I have stopped opks all together... so I will get an idea that I ovulated or not only when I go for blood work... Yesterday I had heavy bbs and a little bit of lower abdomen cramping bt it is gone today... I am not sure if it was ovulation as when I did an opk it did not even show me a faint line :wacko:


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks Niks :hugs: sorry for being such a negative, just lost my mojo a bit today -need to find it again! You are absolutely right, we will always remember what a difficult journey it was and it will make our miracle babies that bit more special to us. Morning sickness and sleepness nights are sounding pretty good to me right now as long as it means a bfp! Thatks so much for your support honey, dont know what I'd do without you girls :kiss:

Sounds like you might have been gearing up to o! FXd for you


----------



## LKPone

SG! You haven't tested yet? :wacko: How?? Ha ha!

Welcome LuzElina! :flower:

Hey to all you other lovely ladies!

So that spot yesterday was literally it - absolutely NOTHING else, not even a tiny speck! Hmmm... so not sure. Will wait and see.

However, very interestingly this morning (and I still don't know what made me do it!), I did an ic opk and it was almost immediately the most positive I have ever seen it! Like... immediately came up darker than the control line. :wacko: But then I did it again (same sample) with a CB digi and it was no smiley face, so :shrug:


----------



## brooksbaby

LKpone---when I was waiting for AF (after Provera) for 2 nights straight I had some blush color, but then NOTHING! I finally got AF on the 3rd day. I've never had that happen before, so who knows. Everything else about AF seemed pretty normal once it started though.


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all,

LKPone, that is very strange! Did you do an hpt before starting on the Provera? As opks pick up on hcg - there could be a chance?

So a little update on me, was having very mild cramping yesterday, then when I got home from work I suddenly felt very 'wet' down ther so rushed to the bathroom and lo and behold, there was quite a bit of brown cm :cry: I figured this is definitely af so was super bummed out all evening and put a pad in and went to sleep. But this morning..nothing on the pad! And today just a very small amount of brown cm occasionally when I wipe in the bathroom (and Ive been checking every 45 mins or so!). Im so stressed thinking af is going to arrive any time soon but this is very unusual for me - normally Ill get brown stuff and then af starts straight away in full force.

Any thoughts?!


----------



## littleone2010

Implantation bleeding Sg lady? Lots of women have brown cm when they get their bfps and more so if it isn't usual for you and you get af full force after. I'd say its a very positive thing!! Xxxx


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady... I agree with Littleone, it could be implantation bleeding. I would suggest you should do hpt now.


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks girls...Im going to bite the bullet and test tomorrow morning with FMU if no af by then. Will keep you posted. [-o&lt;


----------



## nimbec

I agree too test just incase!!!! x


----------



## littleone2010

I agree with the other girls! Xx


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks so much for the advice girls Ill test first thing and let you know! Yeesh!


----------



## nimbec

when is first thing hun? what time is it over there?? just so i can make sure i'm about! Its 9.11am here x


----------



## SG_Lady

Hmm - its 4.15pm here so first thing for me will be probably about midnight for you :( no worries Ill post as soon as I have an answer and you can have a peek when you log on tomorrow morning your time if you are about. Wish me luck :winkwink:

How are you feeling nimbec? You must be 10dpo now!! Getting close!

Hope everyone else is doing good. Any news?

xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Loads and loads of luck have very thing crossed for when we log on tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## nimbec

ooooh goodluck hun!!! i'm ok a bit deflated today but hey ho i'll survive!! i'm testing again tomorrow as i cant wait! did one this morning an ic and have an evap line but i keep staring at it willing it to be pink lol!!


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Thanks so much for the advice girls Ill test first thing and let you know! Yeesh!

Best of luck :thumbup: ... I will keep everything crossed for u.


----------



## SG_Lady

You girls are the best! :hugs:

Nimbec are you sure its an evap? Your chart is looking so good XX


----------



## littleone2010

Ooh let's have a look at the evap honey!! Might be some thing in it xxx


----------



## LKPone

SG, can't wait for tomorrow for you! Do as Nike says and... JUST DO IT! :thumbup: Nimbec, I'll also be looking out eagerly for your update! I can just see all of you girls leaving me behind on this board to talk to myself soon! :shrug:

To answer your earlier question SG, funny enough, I did do a hpt too, but there wasn't even a hint of a line on the FRER, so dismissed it completely. Still nothing for me. Last time I took Provera, it took 3 full days to come after the last pill, which will be tomorrow, so we'll see. My temp took a nosedive this morning, so I expect the timing will be the same as last time :winkwink:

The Olympic torch is coming to my work today - it's last stop before going onto the Olympic Park for tomorrow and although I have no interest in it whatsoever, it is quite festive around here, also because the sun is shining so nicely for us! There's a bbq and stalls and games etc and then the torch arrives at about 3pm I think. There's an area cordoned off for staff, so I think I may go and have a look. :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies hope your all ok! i've been at the royal welsh show today and my client just won the cob championship - serious celebrations!!!!! no alcohol for me tho...just incase lol 

I've taken a pic with my phone but will have to wait for lead to attach to computer to upload when oh finds it!!! grrrr I'm sure its an evap tho...i thought there was a hint of pink origanally but now when i look it just looks grey :( :( I'll test tomorrow am and let you all know! Not hopefull though!! 

LKPone i have a feeling i'll be here a long time yet - so even if its just me and you we'll keep going!

Hope everyone else is ok...just a flying visit so im sorry if i've missed everyone x


----------



## SG_Lady

Morning all...so I took a test at 3am and it was bfn :grr: sure enough when I got up this morning AF arrived with a vengeance. To top it all off I had an email this morning from my best friend saying that she is 3 months pregnant with her first baby! Im so so excited and happy for her but its really hard to hear when youre still trying and getting nowhere... God I sound selfish! Had to have a little sulk this morning. OH was being really supportive but saying all the wrong things like 'Id still be happy even if it never happens and its just you and me' - very sweet but dont want to hear that as Id be devastated to never have a baby of my own! Sometimes it just feels so unfair that we have to go through all this when its so easy for some people...

Anyway sorry for the rant! A fresh new cycle starts today. Im going for an expensive brunch on Sunday too so at least I can have a few glasses of champers!

LKPone - sounds like we might end up being cycle buddies if FXd af arrives for you today as well? And dont worry as I have a feeling Im in it for the long haul as well!

nimbec - cant wait to hear your results today! Really hoping this is the one x

Littleone - youre next! Are you getting your progesterone levels checked to confirm o?

Hope everyone else is doing well. TFI Friday! XXXX


----------



## SG_Lady

P.S. just wanted to say Im so grateful that we have each other - thanks for all your support ladies I dont know what Id do without you! Probably go nuts! xxx


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady... I am so sorry :hugs:... We all were so looking forward for you bfp... Bt anyways the positive side is you can start a new cycle now. I know how it feels when people aroud you announce that they are pregnant and you are not being selfish its normal... happens to all of us. And dont think about what anyone says... you are going to hold your bundle of joy one day :kiss:

Nimbec - Any news from you?

Ladies... lets make a pact today that we all will be here until every one of us gets a bfp... so that no one is left alone.


----------



## littleone2010

I'm so sorry Sg, we all know what it's like and I hate that you have o deal with it right now.
Start nice and fresh this cycle and we will all be there cheering each other on. It's so hard when close friends get their bfps (a few in real life but all my bnb friends have got their bfps now) and it's a mixture of emotion b ause you are happy for them but just wish it was you right with her.
I'm not going I get my bloods done, I just temp to confirm ovulation (if it does happen) good luck for the new cycle Hun xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Nimbec your chart looks fabuloso!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks ladies. Its so good to speak to people who know what im going through! Im going to try and relax this month and not stress about everything too much. 

Niks - Ill make the pact! We need to stick together!

nimbec - your chart is looking ace! Ive also bought some Robitussin today so Im going to try it out with the pre-seed this month. Im convinced lack of fertile cm is part of my problem

LKPone - did af arrive yet? Come on the witch!


----------



## nimbec

SG I'm so sorry that was really really mean of the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning :) Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean. Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them :( 

Also i'm sorry sg to announce this when your having such a crappy day!! ((((((HUGS)))))) 

Also even if this bean does stick i'm not going anywhere i'll be here with you guys untill EVERYONE has their bfp!!!! I wouldn't be at all suprised if i was back ttc this month myself :( 

x


----------



## littleone2010

Oh my goodness thats amazing nimbec!! Congratulations honey! Well I understand why you are being cautious I think everyone is when they get their bfp even if thy have not had a chemical or loss before but try not o feel overly negative because you shoukd be able to enjoy this great thing that has happened!!! We will all be here or each other even after we all get our bfps!! Xxx


----------



## Niks

Yay :happydance:... great news nimbec... Its natural to feel scared but just keep positive and enjoy your moment! FX'ed that this is your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou guys :) I think if i can get through the next week i maybe a little more positive!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh oh my god Nimbec!!! That is amazing!! :hugs: Try not to worry and enjoy this you DID IT!!! Im so happy for you :happydance:
Thats definitely cheered up my crappy day!!

Make sure you stick around as we want to hear about how everything goes xx


----------



## nimbec

Thank you SGLady i know it must have been super hard for you to read! I'm going nowhere untill you all get your BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleone2010

You guys are too cute. It's fabulous news nimbec it gives us all hope that it will happen for the rest of us! Now enjoy!! Xxx


----------



## LKPone

NIMBEC!!!!! :happydance: Cautious congrats, I know, but as Niks says, just enjoy it! Your chart was looking absolutely brilliant, so I don't think any of us are surprised. :winkwink:

SG - ARGH! Stupid witch! :growlmad: So sorry that it wasn't it for you this month, but onwards and upwards to a new cycle!

Nothing from me - I honestly thought the witch was here last night, when I went to the loo, AF was definitely arriving - bright red, but only when I wiped, then this morning - nothing. :shrug: I might have something later today, in which case SG, we'll be cycle buddies :thumbup:

I really hope she does finally come today so that I can start my Clomid.

How is everyone else today? I'm working from home during the Olympics, so it was lovely waking up this morning - it almost felt like I was on holiday. I'm working from home, which means.... PJs all day and I don't even have to feel guilty! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou LKPone!! you are not out yet you coyld have been having implantation spotting???! 

hope everyones ok i intend to hang around if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## mks

Hi ladies! Hope you can help, im in desperate need of some advice. So af was due tues or wed, nothing yet, no symptoms. I had a positive opk on a tues night and wed morning(sorry i don't have a calender in front of me), it would've been day 17. Do you think i could've had a false positive, i've heard that can happen on clomid? Or do you think theres still a chance i could be pregnant? My breasts def feel different, very tender, which never happens even when af is around. Any ideas??


----------



## nimbec

mks they often say a pos opk can mean pg.......so i'd def test!!! FX for yu!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mks

The positive opk was 2 weeks ago, sorry should've said that! So im now around cycle day 34.


----------



## LKPone

Of course you can stick around! :hugs: No need to ask! :winkwink:

My temps are very low, so definitely not pg, not to mention the negative test the other day before and after the Provera, so who knows what is going on. I'm sure she's on her way, she's just taking her time about it! :nope:

MKS, Clomid usually only affects opks if they're done within 4 days of taking the last tablet. If it's any help, the first month I was on Clomid, I only ovulated on CD16 and lots of others even later than that, so it could have been right. I had very tender breasts for the full 2 weeks post ovulation with Clomid, so I'd just do another hpt. Did you go to the doc for a blood test to make sure that you definitely ovulated?


----------



## mks

No didn't, my regular ob/gyn doctor gave it to me so i'm not being monitored. I think next month i'll have my blood drawn after ovulation. I think this month im being extra sensitive because i feel like we did everything right with the timing of bd'ing. Im trying to stay positive but im just feeling defeated. I work at a doctors office so i think i'll have an hcg drawn today just to see for sure.


----------



## Niks

Nimbec - You must stay around and keep us posted on everything.

LKPone - What else can you expect from witch... It gets you when you dont want it to come.... and when you are waiting it will make you wait. Just hang on it will show its ugly face. When I took provera last cycle it took 5 days to show up.

mks - may be you have ovulated late so you should wait a few more days it could be too early to show on a hpt.. Its good though that you are having your blood work done now.


----------



## Niks

Nimbec - You must stay around and keep us posted on everything.

LKPone - What else can you expect from witch... It gets you when you dont want it to come.... and when you are waiting it will make you wait. Just hang on it will show its ugly face. When I took provera last cycle it took 5 days to show up.

mks - may be you have ovulated late so you should wait a few more days it could be too early to show on a hpt.. Its good though that you are having your blood work done now.


----------



## mks

Thanks ladies! Really appreciate all your help!


----------



## nimbec

I won't be going anywhere ladies untill you all get your bfp's!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mks

Well af showed up yesterday. Round 2 of clomid here we come! Im going to try taking robotussin or mucinex, when are you supposed to start using it?


----------



## nimbec

So sorry mks!!! you use it 5 days before 0 - i only managed 3 as was guessing at 0! I used guifassin as can't get mucinex in the UK! best of luck hun xx


----------



## Jaydee269

How does one get on clomid?


----------



## Kay0610

Would love to make a friend on here. Have been TTC for 9 months now and have been on clomid for the past 2 months. This cycle my fertility specialist had me on the clomid for CD 5-9, ovidrel at home injection, then I had my first IUI procedure this past Saturday July 28th and am now taking Endometrin tablets twice a day. I am due to get my period the week of August 5th and am scheduled for a pregnancy test on August 13th. Hopefully my AF doesn't come this month!!! But my hubby and I were told before the procedure that we only have a 12% chance of getting pregnant this way. She thinks IVF will be our best bet....


----------



## nimbec

welcome jaydee and kay!! 

You need to go to the doctors for clomid they will prescribe for you. In the UK they won't look into things unless you have been trying for a year....(so if not maybe need to tell a little fib ;) ) 

Kay there is hope!! My first IVF appt was scheduled for Aug 7th.....and i got my BFP before :)


----------



## Niks

Welcome jaydee and Kay!

Jaydee as nimbec said you will have to go to a doctor and get it prescribed.

Nimbec - How are you feeling? Did you go to the doctor and got your blood work done.


----------



## nimbec

i did Niks hace to wait for results either today or tomorrow but lines arer getting darker each day and got my 2-3 on a digi yesterday so i'm just prayiong its a sticky bean!! I woke up feeling sick today YAY!!! never thought i'd be so happy to feel sick lol!!

how are you feeling?


----------



## Niks

Yay... thats good news... yours is definitely a sticky bean I am sure of it and feeling sick is definitely a good sign that means your hormone levels are rising.

I am feeling OK... will be going for progesterone test tomorrow so will know if I ovulated or not. I am having sore bbs on an off. I am not sure what to expect from this cycle as I started straight away after m/c.
As my doc asked me to test on CD 35th I am officially on 2 ww now if I hv ovulated.


----------



## nimbec

Niks i'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!! ((hugs))


----------



## LKPone

Hey ladies! :flower:

Nimbec, yay for feeling sick! :haha:

How is everybody else today?

I'm officially on CD3 and therefore onto my 2nd day of Clomid :happydance: HOWEVER... I have a q and hope you girls can help me out. When I was first given Clomid, was told expressly that if my period arrived before midday, I was to count that as CD1 and if it arrived after midday, I was to count the following day as CD1 and I think that's the general rule of thumb. BUT... FF tells you to record whatever you get on the day you get it, in which case, CD1 for FF's sake would be Friday, because AF truly came at about 6pm. So for FF, would you put Friday or Saturday as CD1? :wacko:


----------



## Niks

LKPone - I guess you can use either day.. it wont mak much difference on FF... but personally I will say use the day which you are considering as CD1 to avoid any confusions.


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies!

nimbec - can't wait to hear your results tomorrow! Thats fantastic news that the lines are getting darker each day and you are starting to feel sick - your levels must be getting higher :happy dance: this is definitely your sticky bean and Im sure you will be meeting the little bean 9 months from now ;-)

Yay LKPone for having started your next cycle - I so hate the waiting for af its like you're in limbo. Im on CD4 so we are pretty close! I don't think it makes a huge difference on what day to count as CD1...I always thought it was the first day you have red flow so I would count the day it arrives as CD1. Will make it easier on FF too!

Niks - good luck for your test!!! If you are having sore bbs I would say that is a definite sign you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! Everything Xd for you hun

Not much to report from me - feeling fine after horrific af pains on Fri. I went out today and bought some more Robitussin (I accidentally knocked the last one out of the cupboard and it smashed everywhere!), Vitamin E for oh as Ive heard its good for his swimmers (anyone see hear that?), ordered some Fertile CM and decided to completely cut out all alcohol for the next 2 months :wacko:
Hopefully some combination will work!! Its like trying to crack the DaVinci code!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies,

How are you all today? Niks - you have your bloodwork done today right? Good luck for you hun, have everything crossed for a good result!


----------



## SG_Lady

Nimbec do you also get your beta results today? x


----------



## LKPone

SG, do you always have awful pain with AF? I never do, but Saturday was just awful... I had absolutely NO energy whatsoever (so much so, that if AF wasn't with me, I might have done a pregnancy test!), if I was sitting down it was an effort to even THINK about standing up. I was bloated and honestly just felt so sore all over, it was horrible! I've never had pain like that before. :nope:

In other news, I forgot to take my Clomid this morning! Do you think it's okay to double-up tonight (I'm on 100mg, and take 50mg in the morning and again at night normally)? I'm going to have to, whether it's okay to or not, but I just wondered if any of you had tried it and had adverse effects?!


----------



## nimbec

I do :) have to wait until 10am ish to phone then i'm having moer beta done today to check the levels are doubling! eeewk gosh i'm so nervous plsssss be a sticky bean plsss plsss plsss.

Glad to hear your trying robi!! It tastes horrid but worth it!! hope your feeling better today


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all today? Niks - you have your bloodwork done today right? Good luck for you hun, have everything crossed for a good result!

Yes... I am going for the blood work today... lets see what happens.
I am feeling very sleepy and have headache in the mornings from past 2-3 days... I am not sure what this means :wacko:... last cycle as well I had these headaches for a week around the same time... bt I am not getting my hopes high as this could also mean I am coming down with something.

We are moving to a new house tomorrow so very busy this week.

How are you feeling?


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> I do :) have to wait until 10am ish to phone then i'm having moer beta done today to check the levels are doubling! eeewk gosh i'm so nervous plsssss be a sticky bean plsss plsss plsss.
> 
> Glad to hear your trying robi!! It tastes horrid but worth it!! hope your feeling better today

Nimbec this is the one! I just know it :hugs: I bet its really nerve wracking but once you get your results you can relax a little bit. The tests have been getting darker and darker which is an excellent sign. x


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all today? Niks - you have your bloodwork done today right? Good luck for you hun, have everything crossed for a good result!
> 
> Yes... I am going for the blood work today... lets see what happens.
> I am feeling very sleepy and have headache in the mornings from past 2-3 days... I am not sure what this means :wacko:... last cycle as well I had these headaches for a week around the same time... bt I am not getting my hopes high as this could also mean I am coming down with something.
> 
> We are moving to a new house tomorrow so very busy this week.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Niks - these could be very good signs! FXd for you and let us know when you get the results! 

Goodness moving house too? Make sure your hubby lifts all the heavy boxes just in case! x


----------



## nimbec

Niks good luck...when do you get results?


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> SG, do you always have awful pain with AF? I never do, but Saturday was just awful... I had absolutely NO energy whatsoever (so much so, that if AF wasn't with me, I might have done a pregnancy test!), if I was sitting down it was an effort to even THINK about standing up. I was bloated and honestly just felt so sore all over, it was horrible! I've never had pain like that before. :nope:
> 
> In other news, I forgot to take my Clomid this morning! Do you think it's okay to double-up tonight (I'm on 100mg, and take 50mg in the morning and again at night normally)? I'm going to have to, whether it's okay to or not, but I just wondered if any of you had tried it and had adverse effects?!

LKPone - Im totally with you on this - when I do get af on my own I do normally get a few cramps but nothing like this. Since being on Clomid af has been much more painful like horrible cramps and feeling really sick, which I never used to get. On the flip side though it seems to have shortened af for me - it now only lasts 3-4 days whereas before it used to go on for sometimes over a week! That was probably something to do with only having af 2-3 times a year though :shrug:

On your Clomid - I am on 100mg too in 2 x 50mg tablets and my doc told me to take both tablets at the same time (I take both mine in the morning) so I think you should be fine to take both later.


----------



## Niks

nimbec said:


> Niks good luck...when do you get results?

I will go for the test only in the evening... So will get the results sometime later tomorrow or day after. I usually get the results sent directly to the doctor and they usually call me and then I go and collect a copy of the results from the lab just to make double sure.

But the lab will be far from the new place which we are moving to so not sure if I will be able to collect the results myself. Here they wont tell you the results over the phone :(


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Niks - these could be very good signs! FXd for you and let us know when you get the results!
> 
> Goodness moving house too? Make sure your hubby lifts all the heavy boxes just in case! x

DH doesn't even let me to bend and pack the stuff... He has done all the packing himself... I just supervise... so I am sure I wont be lifting anything... The heaviest thing I lift now a days is my laptop bag... DH is a sweetheart... last time when we got a bfp he wouldn't even let me stand in front of cooking range for long.


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

How are you all doing today?

Not much news from my side... I still have not got any calls from the docs office about my test report... My bbs feel heavy on and off and I have lot of cm( sorry for tmi). Also I have slight headache in the mornings.
I am not much hopeful about this cycle bt lets see.


----------



## LKPone

NIKS! I've just realised that you're in Joburg! Did I know that already?? :wacko: Have we had this discussion before? I'm losing it... but YAY! A fellow South African! :happydance: How is the country dealing with Le Clos's gold the other night? My word, I was screaming at the TV and his dad... holy moly, his interview was just absolutely hilarious! :haha:

Anyway... I digress... hi everyone! :flower:

No news my side... CD6 today, so last day of Clomid - I'll take the last 2 tablets tonight. I took my first dose of Robitussin last night (and I just realised I forgot this morning! :dohh:) - not sure why I'm doing it, my logical mind is telling me that it won't do anything, but everybody says that it helps counteract the 'drying up' effects of Clomid, so I figured why not!? :winkwink:


----------



## SG_Lady

Afternoon all

Not much from me - ho hum just twiddling my thumbs waiting around for o! Im thinking of doing the SMEP this month starting on CD8(tomorrow) to see how that works - anyone heard anything about it? Only I guess as I am being monitored instead of bding 3 days in a row from first positive opk I should bd 3days in a row from my trigger shot as o is supposed to happen around 36-48 hrs later... 

LKPone Ive heard good things about Robitussin - it works as a cough medicine by thinning your mucus in your chest but also works on other mucus too...Im trying it this cycle too FXd it works for us!

Niks - it sounds like you definitely o'd - what cd are you on now? Cant wait to hear your results!

nimbec - how did your beta go lady??


----------



## SG_Lady

one more thing....my oh is having a bit of a hard time with all the bd on demand. How do you all deal with that? Any tips to spice things up?!


----------



## Niks

LKPone - No we did not have this discussion before... I did not even know you are from SA... So where did you stay in SA? Its always good to ind fellow country(wom)en :winkwink: About the Le Clos's gold... there was not much tak in office abt that... bt DH was very excited... We missed the interview as we have packed the TV for the move. Will try to see it on net today.

SG_Lady - SMEG plan reallyu really works so go for it :thumbup:... we tried that last cycle... bt this cycle our doc has given us the dates to try :winkwink: so bd'ed on those days and we were so exhausted that we did not bd much after that... So I am not even sure if we bd'ed enough. I am on CD25 now so another 10 days to test.


----------



## LKPone

Thanks guys, will give it a go and see.

One question... I know what SMEP stands for and because I know what it stands for, it's fairly self-explanatory what is intended, but... how do you do it? Like, aren't ALL methods of conceiving essentially wanting the sperm to meet the egg? :wacko: Sorry, I'm incredibly blonde... I'd appreciate it if you could give me an idea of what it involves? Maybe we should try it too!

Also, one other question I've wanted to ask for AGES is when some people have in their signatures that they had a miscarriage or had a trigger shot or gave birth at '36+11' or '4+20'... what does that mean? :wacko:

Off topic: Niks, I'm from Durban, grew up and lived there until I was 20 and then came over to the UK on a 2-year working holiday visa. I went back home and lived in Cape Town for 2 1/2 years before coming back overseas and I've been here ever since. Most of my family is still there, spread between Durban and CT and we go at least once a year for 3 weeks. I can't go without my SA fix every year - not to mention not seeing my family for so long! :nope: We got married in SA too. I call Cape Town 'home' now when I'm there, I love it. My hubby and I would SO move out there if he could get work, but he's so specialised, that there is just no chance of that ever happened so *sigh* have to stay here or consider one of the Scandanavian options. We'll see what happens! :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

LKPone - SMEP is designed to give the maximum chances to the egg for being fertilized. In it you start bd'ing every other night starting from CD8 and use ovulation kits to predict ovulation. Once you get a positive opk you bed that day plus additional 2 days in a row. Then give a days gap and then bd again. If you dont get a positive opk you bd everyday till the end of your cycle. 

By the way I just got a call from my doctors office and she said I hav not ovulated this cycle :cry:. Will have to start again next cycle with 100 mg clomid.


----------



## LKPone

Oh wow, thanks! I didn't know that! :thumbup:

Well... I think my fears have just been confirmed. I was almost certain that I'd ovulated on my own last month because of my temps, but FF kept telling me that I hadn't, so I believed it! :dohh: I took the Provera and had a REALLY light period starting on Friday night and finishing with spotting on Monday, but never really even got to 'medium' flow. It was also a day or two shorter than all my other periods - whether on the pill or not. Last time I was on Provera, I honestly thought I was bleeding to death (sorry!!) and thought it was weird this time and it crossed my mind about whether I had actually ovulated and I wasn't having a normal period because of that. 

Well, when I went to have lunch about an hour ago, I went to the loo before and had some light pink mixed with a little CM when I wiped. A whole load of it, much more than just a spot but not enough to mark my underwear or anything. I can't actually even think what an adverse effect the Provera may have had on whatever was happening inside me if I did actually ovulate on my own, otherwise I'll go crazy, so I'm just going to finish my Clomid today, possibly follow that SMEP plan, but when AF comes, I'll know that I haven't done anything to jeopardise the next cycle (ie. having to take Provera). :nope:


----------



## LKPone

Niks said:


> By the way I just got a call from my doctors office and she said I hav not ovulated this cycle :cry:. Will have to start again next cycle with 100 mg clomid.

:hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Ladies I'm away for a few days but will catch up with you all sat! 

Just a quicki tho I did SMEP this cycle and got my bfp!! There is loads of info on google about it, also did robitssuin pressed and the occasional soft cup oh and started reflexology - something worked lol!!! 

Hugs to you all x


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> LKPone - SMEP is designed to give the maximum chances to the egg for being fertilized. In it you start bd'ing every other night starting from CD8 and use ovulation kits to predict ovulation. Once you get a positive opk you bed that day plus additional 2 days in a row. Then give a days gap and then bd again. If you dont get a positive opk you bd everyday till the end of your cycle.
> 
> By the way I just got a call from my doctors office and she said I hav not ovulated this cycle :cry:. Will have to start again next cycle with 100 mg clomid.

Aww crap Niks thats so frustrating...are you giong on Provera to induce af? If so perhaps you can start it now as if you are cd 25 and you take it for 5 days af should come at around 'normal' time. Then you can get started on a fresh cycle.

Im a bit worried I might not o this month too - I think Clomid gets less effective the longer you take it and my first cycle I had 2-3 good follies, then last cycle only one so seems to be reducing :nope:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> Oh wow, thanks! I didn't know that! :thumbup:
> 
> Well... I think my fears have just been confirmed. I was almost certain that I'd ovulated on my own last month because of my temps, but FF kept telling me that I hadn't, so I believed it! :dohh: I took the Provera and had a REALLY light period starting on Friday night and finishing with spotting on Monday, but never really even got to 'medium' flow. It was also a day or two shorter than all my other periods - whether on the pill or not. Last time I was on Provera, I honestly thought I was bleeding to death (sorry!!) and thought it was weird this time and it crossed my mind about whether I had actually ovulated and I wasn't having a normal period because of that.
> 
> Well, when I went to have lunch about an hour ago, I went to the loo before and had some light pink mixed with a little CM when I wiped. A whole load of it, much more than just a spot but not enough to mark my underwear or anything. I can't actually even think what an adverse effect the Provera may have had on whatever was happening inside me if I did actually ovulate on my own, otherwise I'll go crazy, so I'm just going to finish my Clomid today, possibly follow that SMEP plan, but when AF comes, I'll know that I haven't done anything to jeopardise the next cycle (ie. having to take Provera). :nope:

LKPone, seeing as your started the Clomid etc now I think you are right it def makes sense to just continue as normal. Not worth thinking about if you did o on your own...


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> Ladies I'm away for a few days but will catch up with you all sat!
> 
> Just a quicki tho I did SMEP this cycle and got my bfp!! There is loads of info on google about it, also did robitssuin pressed and the occasional soft cup oh and started reflexology - something worked lol!!!
> 
> Hugs to you all x

Wow so it seems like the SMEP really works seeing as it worked for both you and Niks first time!! Ooh now Im excited about trying it!! We did bd last night but seeing as its cd8 we will start from today and bd again tonight and skip tomorrow...

Btw, oh and I had a bit of a hear to heart about the ttc and sex on demand thing and I think we've worked it out..he didnt understand that as we only have limited time on Clomid before we have to move onto other (more expensive!) things that we really need to make sure we do everything right and give it our best shot...but I agreed we need to make it more interesting! So a trip to a 'naughty' shop this weekend is in order for some new underwear! :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Niks said:
> 
> 
> LKPone - SMEP is designed to give the maximum chances to the egg for being fertilized. In it you start bd'ing every other night starting from CD8 and use ovulation kits to predict ovulation. Once you get a positive opk you bed that day plus additional 2 days in a row. Then give a days gap and then bd again. If you dont get a positive opk you bd everyday till the end of your cycle.
> 
> By the way I just got a call from my doctors office and she said I hav not ovulated this cycle :cry:. Will have to start again next cycle with 100 mg clomid.
> 
> Aww crap Niks thats so frustrating...are you giong on Provera to induce af? If so perhaps you can start it now as if you are cd 25 and you take it for 5 days af should come at around 'normal' time. Then you can get started on a fresh cycle.
> 
> Im a bit worried I might not o this month too - I think Clomid gets less effective the longer you take it and my first cycle I had 2-3 good follies, then last cycle only one so seems to be reducing :nope:Click to expand...

My doc asked me to wait a few days before starting provera, she has not even given me a prescription for provera yet. Anyways I am going on a extended weekend trip next Thursday so even I dont want to take provera now as af will surely spoil the holidays.Will take provera after coming back... Anyways I sort of need a break now. I have bad cramps when I am on provera :(


----------



## SG_Lady

Having a little break until you come back is probably a good idea - they say moving house is one of the most stressful things you can do, so maybe that affected you this cycle? You definitely deserve some relaxing and a holiday :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Hi All, Newbie here!! I am 38, DB (Dear Boyfriend) a young buck of 25. We've been together for 2 years and he decided yes he'd like kids so as I'm running out of time I said we better get on it! I have had PCOS for a lot of years.. had 2 DDs as a teenager with previous husband (obviously! lol). I have been on Metformin for about 3 months which has helped AF visit but still long cycles.. 42-45 days. Today I start my first round of Clomid cd 5-9. I'm trying to think positive but in my heart feel I won't be able to get pregnant. I've had no testing other than when diagnosed with PCOS years ago. I need some encouragement, success stories and help learning how to know when I'm ovulating, etc. Can anybody help?


----------



## LKPone

Welcome! :flower:

First things first in learning when/if you ovulate... buy yourself a bbt thermometer which measures to 2 decimal points, put it right next to your bed and when your alarm goes off each morning, pop it in your mouth before you've even moved, peed, spoken, eaten or drunk anything :winkwink:

Second, get yourself a free account on Fertility Friend and if you have a smartphone, download the free app... then you're good to go with charting. You're looking for a sustained temperature shift of around 0.4 degrees at least, but FF does all the calculations for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Niks

Welcome MnJ!

As LKPone said charting is the best method. Otherwise you can use OPKs starting from CD8 or 10.


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> one more thing....my oh is having a bit of a hard time with all the bd on demand. How do you all deal with that? Any tips to spice things up?!

I've been having a battle of wills with myself about this exact same thing! :wacko: Before TTC, it was whenever we wanted, didn't matter if we went 4 days without it or whatever, but now, at some points during the month, when we have to be on a 'schedule' of sorts, I feel exhausted just thinking about it! :nope: I tend not to divulge too much to DH, even though I'm totally open about everything, but what I mean is, I don't feel the need to tell him every time I poas (ov test) and it's negative or what kind of CM I've got or whatever! I tell him when I get a positive ovulation test and he's genuinely pleased, because he then knows that the Clomid is working. So I think when I then initiate 3 or 4 nights in 5, or even in a row, he knows that it's THAT time, but you're right, it would be nice to have a magic formula to counteract the fact that at certain times, things do need to be 'on demand'! :haha: 

Glad your chat went well! :thumbup:

Really annoyingly, I'm on CD10 today, with creamy CM, so getting there slowly (fingers crossed the Robitussin will work!) and DH's SA is on Thursday, before which he has to abstain for 3 full days! ARGH! :dohh: Add to that the fact that his family has been staying with us the whole weekend, so there's been no action at all over the past 3 days! He's meant to abstain for a minimum of 3 days and a maximum of 7 days - abstaining now would mean that on his test day, he'll be on the 7th day! So I told him that we'll probably just postpone the test, because I can't waste a Clomid cycle! But the wait for an appointment is so bloody long that I'll have to just take whatever date they can give me for September and hope that it doesn't clash with my cycle again!

(I've been going totally crazy trying to look for this thread in the forum and I couldn't and I just realised that it's been moved to 'ttc buddies' :thumbup:)


----------



## nimbec

Me to Lkpone i wonder why it was moved....Hope you don't have to wait too long for another date, could u explain you are on clomid? Fx you 0 late so everyone is gone and you can get lots of BD done x


----------



## LKPone

I've e-mailed them and explained that I'm mid-cycle and why we need to postpone. It's unfortunate, but I'd rather postpone, than waste a precious Clomid cycle! :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

I agree totally!!! Keep in touch! X


----------



## Niks

Good move LKPone.

Nimbec - How are you doing?


----------



## nimbec

I'm ok thanks Niks scan booked for 24th aug just Hopi
G and praying I get that far its sooo nerve wracking! Symptoms not too bad an I would never complain about them!! How are you?


----------



## Niks

I can understand how you must be feeling now... I have my FX'ed for you.:hugs:
I am feeling very down today... I guess I was soo busy last week that I did not have any time to dwell on negative ovulation results bt its catching up with me now. Just taking a weeks break now... will take provera and start ttc again in some time.


----------



## nimbec

Oh Niks I'm so sorry our bodies can be so cruel to us grrrrrr (((hugs))) at least when you start the provera you will know exactly what's what - there I not much I can say to make you feel better so I'll just send a massive hug and we are here if you want to talk x


----------



## LKPone

Niks said:


> I can understand how you must be feeling now... I have my FX'ed for you.:hugs:
> I am feeling very down today... I guess I was soo busy last week that I did not have any time to dwell on negative ovulation results bt its catching up with me now. Just taking a weeks break now... will take provera and start ttc again in some time.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LKPone

nimbec said:


> I'm ok thanks Niks scan booked for 24th aug just Hopi
> G and praying I get that far its sooo nerve wracking! Symptoms not too bad an I would never complain about them!! How are you?

Ooooh, good luck! :happydance:


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> I can understand how you must be feeling now... I have my FX'ed for you.:hugs:
> I am feeling very down today... I guess I was soo busy last week that I did not have any time to dwell on negative ovulation results bt its catching up with me now. Just taking a weeks break now... will take provera and start ttc again in some time.

Dont feel down Niks - not long and you'll be starting a fresh new cycle. Increasing the Clomid dose should really help and be just the boost you need :hugs:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> SG_Lady said:
> 
> 
> one more thing....my oh is having a bit of a hard time with all the bd on demand. How do you all deal with that? Any tips to spice things up?!
> 
> I've been having a battle of wills with myself about this exact same thing! :wacko: Before TTC, it was whenever we wanted, didn't matter if we went 4 days without it or whatever, but now, at some points during the month, when we have to be on a 'schedule' of sorts, I feel exhausted just thinking about it! :nope: I tend not to divulge too much to DH, even though I'm totally open about everything, but what I mean is, I don't feel the need to tell him every time I poas (ov test) and it's negative or what kind of CM I've got or whatever! I tell him when I get a positive ovulation test and he's genuinely pleased, because he then knows that the Clomid is working. So I think when I then initiate 3 or 4 nights in 5, or even in a row, he knows that it's THAT time, but you're right, it would be nice to have a magic formula to counteract the fact that at certain times, things do need to be 'on demand'! :haha:
> 
> Glad your chat went well! :thumbup:
> 
> Really annoyingly, I'm on CD10 today, with creamy CM, so getting there slowly (fingers crossed the Robitussin will work!) and DH's SA is on Thursday, before which he has to abstain for 3 full days! ARGH! :dohh: Add to that the fact that his family has been staying with us the whole weekend, so there's been no action at all over the past 3 days! He's meant to abstain for a minimum of 3 days and a maximum of 7 days - abstaining now would mean that on his test day, he'll be on the 7th day! So I told him that we'll probably just postpone the test, because I can't waste a Clomid cycle! But the wait for an appointment is so bloody long that I'll have to just take whatever date they can give me for September and hope that it doesn't clash with my cycle again!
> 
> (I've been going totally crazy trying to look for this thread in the forum and I couldn't and I just realised that it's been moved to 'ttc buddies' :thumbup:)Click to expand...

Raargh LKPone that is very frustrating but I would do exactly the same thing, better not to waste a cycle if you can help it!

I have my scan tomorrow to check on follie growth. Im a little worried that Clomid is losing its effectiveness so fx'd for some biggies!!


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec said:


> I'm ok thanks Niks scan booked for 24th aug just Hopi
> G and praying I get that far its sooo nerve wracking! Symptoms not too bad an I would never complain about them!! How are you?

Good luck nimbec! Once you get your scan out the way you'll feel much better - try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Ladies i notice you are all on about the same round of clomid....It took me 4 rounds so please don't loose hope yet!!


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks nimbec. Hoping for third time lucky!


----------



## nimbec

I hope so for you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx :)


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies, I just had to post to tell you Im super excited as I got ewcm for the first time yesterday evening! Quite a lot in my knickers and then more this morning when I wiped. Seems like the combination of Robitussin, grapefruit juice and drinking LOTS of water has helped! So pleased with my body!! Who would have thought I'd ever be so happy about my mucus!!!

:happydance:


----------



## SG_Lady

Wow nimbec just noticed your beta was at 513 at 13dpo!!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!! Twins?! :winkwink:


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady said:


> Hi ladies, I just had to post to tell you Im super excited as I got ewcm for the first time yesterday evening! Quite a lot in my knickers and then more this morning when I wiped. Seems like the combination of Robitussin, grapefruit juice and drinking LOTS of water has helped! So pleased with my body!! Who would have thought I'd ever be so happy about my mucus!!!
> 
> :happydance:

Thats super news... Its time to get back to work now :winkwink:


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks niks :) just came back from my appointment with the gynae, I have just one dominant follicle at 17-18mm so Ill be going back tomorrow for a trigger. He has said that if I dont get pg this round I should take a cycle off and then start Clomid again in October. Come on little eggie!!!! Onto the bd marathon now - 3 days in a row!

Just a question - the smep says to bd every other day until you get a positive opk - we skipped yesterday and are due to be bd tonight..but I am getting a trigger shot tomorrow which I am counting as day 1 of positive opk...so the question is should we bd tonight as scheduled or wait until tomorrow? :wacko:


----------



## Niks

Though I am no expet but I would say you skip today and then bd three days from tomorrow as you will be ovulating only after the trigger shot. I have my FX'ed that you will get your bfp this cycle itself and will not ave to wait for next cycle.


----------



## nimbec

SGlady yey!!!!!!! I'm no expert but as its better for sperm to be waiting i would do it tonight as im guessing you'' o within about 24-36 hrs of trigger??


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks ladies - yes nimbec youre right I should ov 24-48 hrs later so I guess it cant hurt to bd tonight and then for the next 3 days...


----------



## nimbec

I would as otherwize if you 0 early in the 24hrs u may miss the eggie......its a difficult one though but as long as oh doesnt have any known sperm issues i'd go for it 4 days in a row then miss a day and once more for luck!


----------



## LKPone

YAY SG! Get cracking! :haha:

Can I just ask how you took the Robitussin? I only had a 100ml bottle and I've taken a swig in the morning and a swig in the evening for the past few days. Am I meant to be taking it more often for it to have an effect? :shrug:


----------



## SG_Lady

I think it depends - from what I have read you can take up to the maximum doseage per day which is 10-20ml every 4 hours. Have you noticed it make a difference at all to your cm? If it seems thick you can increase the doseage. I have been taking 2 spoonfuls 3 times a day. I think either that or the grapefruit juice is making a difference as had ewcm for the first time yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies! :flower:

How is everyone doing?

Not much to report my side - just been reading up on Geritol Complete and feeling glad that I decided to get it :thumbup:

It's day 4 of the SMEP plan for us (CD13) - still no EWCM or positive opks, but I'm hanging in there!


----------



## nimbec

Hang on om there LKpone :) hopefully you are not too far away from the 0!!!! keep in touch x


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> I think it depends - from what I have read you can take up to the maximum doseage per day which is 10-20ml every 4 hours. Have you noticed it make a difference at all to your cm? If it seems thick you can increase the doseage. I have been taking 2 spoonfuls 3 times a day. I think either that or the grapefruit juice is making a difference as had ewcm for the first time yesterday :thumbup:

SG, I read this yesterday and thought I'd give Grapefruit juice another try because we actually have some in the fridge (hubby LOVES it!) and oh my god, I nearly puked! It is SO bitter, I just can't stomach it! :nope: I bought some cheapy Tesco brand cough syrup with that G-stuff that Robitussin has in it (guafenisin or something!) and it's gross, but I just chase it with some orange juice! :winkwink:


----------



## LKPone

LKPone said:


> It's day 4 of the SMEP plan for us (CD13) - still no EWCM or positive opks, but I'm hanging in there!

After saying this just this morning, I'm doing a :happydance: because tonight I had loads of EWCM! Sorry, TMI, but I'm really excited! 

But now I have a technical question that I would google, but I don't even know what to put into google, so bear with me, I hope I'll get this across right...

So Robitussin helps with CM, but what I want to know is - does it thin CM at ANY time of your cycle, so that you'd get EWCM when you ordinarily would see sticky CM, or does it just help with the pre-ovulation time of your cycle? Does that make sense? :wacko: 

What I mean is, I'm on CD13 and haven't yet had a positive opk but had loads of EWCM tonight. Does that mean that I'm possibly near ovulation or would it have happened if I was taking Robitussin on CD2, for example?

Argh, I can't explain what I'm trying to say properly! :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun you only take it for 5 days before suspected 0 so that it soesnt interfere with rest of cycle - not a good idea to take it for more than 7/8 days 

FAB news on the ewcm front YEY YEY YEY!!!!!!


----------



## LKPone

Ah okay! Thanks Nimbec! :thumbup: Can't remember when I started it, but was only taking a small swig twice a day for the first few days, but I started taking it 3 times a day yesterday, so hopefully I'll O in the next few days so that I don't have to carry on for too much longer :flower:

How you doing? Any sickness or anything?


----------



## SG_Lady

Yay for the ewcm LKPone!! :happydance: I think the Robitussin really works! Although for me I had noticeable amounts of ewcm about 2 days before I went in for my trigger shot and I didnt see any more after that so Im hoping its up in my cervix and I just cant see it!

How is the SMEP going for you? We are nearing the end of the bd marathon (thank god as Im getting tired!) - went in for my trigger on Wednesday so counting Thursday as ov day although I had ov pains this morning so not sure exactly..we dtd yesterday morning and last night so hopefully covered our bases! So I guess I am around 1 dpo now. Yay! 

Now onto the dreaded tww...hope the smep works for us!!

nimbec your beta results look fantastic! How are you feeling?

Niks hun havent heard from you in a while.. how are you getting on?


----------



## LKPone

Happy Friday girls! :flower:

SG, my temp took a nosedive this morning, so I'm not sure. :shrug: Yesterday was our day off, so will BD tonight and just carry on following the SMEP plan for every alternate day until I get a positive opk, then do the 3 days in a row. Last time I was on Clomid, I got my first positive in the evening of CD14, which is today, so we'll see if I follow a similar pattern this cycle.

YAY for you being 1DPO! :happydance:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> Happy Friday girls! :flower:
> 
> SG, my temp took a nosedive this morning, so I'm not sure. :shrug: Yesterday was our day off, so will BD tonight and just carry on following the SMEP plan for every alternate day until I get a positive opk, then do the 3 days in a row. Last time I was on Clomid, I got my first positive in the evening of CD14, which is today, so we'll see if I follow a similar pattern this cycle.
> 
> YAY for you being 1DPO! :happydance:

FXd you get your positive tonight! Keep us posted!


----------



## LKPone

Hope you've all had a good weekend :winkwink:

As for me, I have no idea what my body is doing, the Clomid doesn't seem to have worked this time around :cry: Have a look at my chart and see what you think... I was excited yesterday thinking I'd ovulated, but my temp this morning says absolutely not! I'm now 10 days past my last Clomid tab, so if it was going to work, I'm sure it would have by now. The only EWCM I had was that one day, it completely dried up after that - and because of SMEP, that day was a 'day off' because I've never got a positive ovulation test! ARGH! :growlmad: I've still not received a positive opk, testing twice a day since CD8.

My family arrives tomorrow, so I'll continue to temp, but I won't worry with any further ovulation tests - will try and carry on with the 'every second day' plan, IF we can with 4 other people in the house! :blush: But I don't hold out much hope this cycle.


----------



## nimbec

LKPone don't be disheartened i didn't 0 untill CD22 my first round of clomid!!! I'd given up too! Your temp may be a dip before ov? Keep going with the BD marathon. It could be quite fun and naughty with people in the house :happydance:


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

Sorry was away on the holiday so I am a bit out of touch. Had a fab holiday and we are completely relaxed now.
AF arrived on Saturday (CD34) on its own. So my guesses are I did ovulate late, its just that CD23 was not the right day for the test. The next clomid round here we come.

LKPone - just hang onas per my experience I would say clomid doesn't always work as expected. :hugs:

SG_Lady - How is 2ww treating you?

Nimbec - your beta results are fabulous. Good luck for your scan :flower:


----------



## Niks

By the way ladies... I had a question... I forgot my thermometer at home so cant take temp for the first two days of my cycle, anyways I started temping today. Will it have any effect on ovulation day prediction?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Niks thankyou! No it wont have any affect as long as you put the correct date as start of your period FF will then count your first temp as day 2,3,4, or what ever it is but it wont affect cycle length.

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Ladies!

Glad to hear you had a nice relaxing break Niks - and that's great news that you did o on your own. Did you continue bding every other day throughout your cycle? 

LKPone dont worry, lots of people o late on clomid so dont give up hope! 

nimbec - how are you feeling? Has the ms kicked in yet? Your betas look really strong :happydance:

Im on 4dpo now and hope we did enough...doc put me on progesterone supplements to support my lining which I started yesterday and I HATE! Hello bad skin and bloating!! But then again if it helps a little bean stick in there then Im not complaining! 

I hope this cycle is the one for all of us ladies :dust:


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

How is everyone today?

SG_Lady - We did not bd every other day past day 18, infact we bd'ed only twice after that :(


----------



## MnJ

Holy moly, I just got a + opk! This is cd 16 for me so do I consider today my O date? Or tomorrow? With the pcos I really never thought Id see a positive!


----------



## Niks

Yay MnJ!


----------



## SG_Lady

Yay MNJ! I think you ov about 12 - 48 hours after yur first positive opk so you'd better get to work!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay mnj get busy ;) 

How is everyone holding up? Hope your all ok? 

I woke up feeling very sick this morning! Scan tomorrow very nervous - its terrifying do many ladies not getting good news BUT I will stay positive!!!


----------



## Niks

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Nimbec... Feeling sick is a good sign and I am sure your scan will go great tomorrow

Af has been crazy this time for me...AF was never more than 3 days for me... and its CD5 and I am still bleeding and that too heavier than usual.
Will be starting clomid today.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Niks!! Thats good news about lot sof bleeding means you are having a good shedding of lining so will be beautifully new for this cycle!! :) YEY to clomid fx for you!!!


----------



## LKPone

MnJ, that's fantastic! YAY for positive opks! :winkwink:

I didn't get one at all this cycle, but FF is telling me that I O'd on Sunday - CD16, right on target according to my last Clomid cycle, so YAY! Just booked my 7DPO blood test for Monday next week, which will actually be CD24 because of the Sunday. Not sure about BD timing for this cycle though, following SMEP without a positive opk means that we only BD'd every second day from CD10, so around O time, only on the days I had temp dips (see my chart below) :shrug:

How are all you girls this week?


----------



## SG_Lady

Good luck Nimbec!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im sure everything will be fine try not to worry. Once this is out the way you'll feel much better. Let us know how it goes. Eek sounds like the ms is starting to kick in! good news :)

Yay LKPone!! awesome news that it looks like you o'd. So you are now in the 2ww! hooray! I feel the same about our timing this month, I had ov pains on Friday but we didnt bd as oh worked really late...hoping we did enough this month.

Niks hopefully af will leave you alone soon. Yay for starting your next round of clomid!

Im on 6dpo and feel totally normal but I know its too early. Hope this cycle worked as otherwise Ill be taking a month au natural next month on docs orders which will probably mean that I wont o...


----------



## SG_Lady

Just wanted to say good luck for your scan today nimbec! :hugs:


----------



## LKPone

Good luck for the scan Nimbec!! Let us know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

How's the 2ww treating you LKPone? How are you feeling?


----------



## LKPone

It's been okay thanks, not really thinking about it because my family is here, which makes it easier not to think about it :winkwink: The weird thing is that after giving me definite crosshairs yesterday morning, my app on my phone was a solid red line for O day on Sunday, but my online account showed only a dotted line :wacko: Then later, without having changed any data, my phone app was also dotted, but I'm absolutely sure I did O, it's just maybe going dotted because I didn't have any positive opks, so Monday's blood test will tell me for sure :thumbup:

How are you feeling in the 2WW?


----------



## SG_Lady

Hmm I must admit Im not an FF expert as I dont temp but that sounds a bit confusing. At least you have your blood test Monday to confirm. FX'd for good results!

Im feeling fine but a bit impatient grr! I wish there was a way of finding out how long it was going to take or maybe a little window in your tummy so you could see what was going on! Not really feeling that positive or negative this month - just impatient to know!


----------



## LKPone

Ha ha, I can imagine... just try to hang in there! :thumbup:

What do you ladies know about a fallback rise? I've just read a thread about it and now I'm wondering if I did, in fact, O on CD14 as I initially thought :wacko: 

(I took away all the negative opks and FF has given me definite lines now!)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies thankyou for all your well wishes!! The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty vue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!! 

Hope you are all ok?

Quite often u get dotted chairs if you enter watery cm after o....or if something is conflicting ie a pos opk where it shou;dnt be etc GOOD LUCK ladies!


----------



## Niks

Yay Nimbec :happydance: thats the best news of today! Congratulations once again hun! Though I would say you could have done with a more friendly consultant.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks yes niks i know luckily it seems he won't be my regular one its just they are on their honneymoon!!


----------



## JL1363

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie to this site so I'll quickly give a bit of info about myself. DH and I have been ttc for just over one year now. I got my BFP in February 2012, but miscarried at 6w2d. After my miscarriage my body and hormones have been all over the map so my doc has prescribed me clomid. I just finished a cycle of provera to start AF, and I took my first dose of clomid this evening (50mg, cd 3-7). I'm super excited and also nervous - I just want it to work SO badly!! I do temp, but my charts have been nonsense lately because my cycles have been anovulatory. I will also be using opk's. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their stories and congratulations nimbec on your BFP and scan - that's so exciting!!!

Good luck and baby dust to all!!


----------



## Niks

Welcome JL1316! I am sorry you had to go through with all this :hugs:. I hope clomid will correct your cycle.


----------



## SG_Lady

nimbec that is SUCH fantastic news!!! So so happy for you. Your stupid consultant sounds like an a-hole though you should complain! xxx


----------



## SG_Lady

Welcome JL1636 :hi: Clomid can work wonders so I hope it does the trick for you. 


8dpo and counting...thinking i might test on Tuesday as I will be 12dpo then...not feeling very positive though :shrug:


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady ... just think positive :hugs:.. The one time I got a bfp I was not having any sysmptoms so you never know.

AF finally decided to leave me alone today after 6 days... so I am all geared up for the fresh cycle. We are planning to follow SMEP this cycle.


----------



## SG_Lady

Thanks Niks...yes I need to find my PMA!!! Ive lost it somewhere.

Yay for a fresh new cycle and for af going away!! And yay for smep. Are you going to start from cd8? 

So glad its nearly the weekend ladies. We have a public holiday here on Monday but my stupid boss is making me work!!


----------



## JL1363

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I feel hopeful about starting Clomid so fingers crossed that it does the trick. One thing I noticed after I took my first pill last night was that I woke up in the middle of the night and was BOILING hot. My doc told me that hot flashes could be a side effect - has anyone else experienced this?

Also, I've done quite a bit of reading (maybe too much lol) on natural remedies to help correct your cycle, and was considering taking evening primrose oil with the clomid in case my cm does dry up. When I looked this up online though, I find a bunch of conflicting opinions about it - some saying it's good and others saying it counteracts the clomid. Has anyone asked their doc about this / are you ladies using any other supplements (other than prenatals) while taking the clomid (sorry if you've already discussed this earlier in the thread and I missed it!) 

Yay Niks for the end of AF! I'm sending good vibes your way for this cycle!

SG_Lady - definitely try to stay positive! There are lots of women who don't have early symptoms or feel pregnant, but then end up with a BFP!


----------



## MnJ

Question for the experts  Im on cd 19. I took clomid cd5-9. I got + opk on cd 16 in the morning and in the evening. The next morning it was still + but the line was a little lighter. Yesterday evening it was very light. My temp went up this morning. Does that make yesterdaymy O date? Or would it be the day after I got the first + opk? Trying to decide if Im 1 dpo or 2 dpo. IF I even really ovulated. I really have no idea what my body does. I have pcos so have irregular periods. I've been on metformin for about 3 months now also and even with that my cycles were over 40 days long. This is my first round of clomid so dont know what my cycle will be. My dr just gave prescriptions, no monitoring. Any advice or insight would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## JL1363

Hi MnJ, I would say that you ovulated on cd18. From what I understand, ovulation usually occurs on the last day before your temperature rise. In addition, opk's measure your LH surge (which would have been the highest on cd16 when the line was the darkest), and most women will ovulate 24-48hrs after their LH surge - which fits your ov date on cd 18. My cycles are all over the place as well, but if both an opk and your bbt is indicating that you ovulated, then I would say that's probably a good indication that you did!! :)


----------



## MnJ

Thank u so much for responding JL! I bd on cd16 & cd18. Hope that was enough! We were trying to do every other day to replenish his little guys lol. Had planned to tonight also but prbly missed it if Im 2dpo now...


----------



## LKPone

Welcome JL! :flower: And hi ladies!

Re. Evening Primrose Oil, it works for some and not for others. My friend has severe PCOS and swears by it, but I noticed no difference and at worse, it made me miss a natural ovulation after a successful Clomid cycle :nope: I would honestly say just leave all the other stuff if you have Clomid and see first whether it works for you - if it does, I wouldn't mess with it :thumbup:


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:

> So glad its nearly the weekend ladies. We have a public holiday here on Monday but my stupid boss is making me work!!

Argh, what? Kick him! :thumbup:


----------



## JL1363

Thanks LKPone - I'm doing just that, and letting the Clomid do it's job before I throw anything else into the mix. This is only my first round, but sometimes it's hard not to get carried away trying to do EVERYTHING I can to get a BFP. I know have to slow down and let it happen! Hopefully this dose of Clomid will make me ov!!

MnJ - it sounds like your timing was good! I've got my fingers crossed for you! Now it's time for the super fun 2ww (note the sarcasm lol).


----------



## Niks

Hello Girlzzzz... Hows everyone today?

SG_Lady - did you poas yet?

LKPone - which dpo are you currently?


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi ladies,

I did poas this morning and stared at it so long I got line eye... started to think I could see a line (and actually took the test apart!) but I think it was just a shadow so Im saying its a BFN :growlmad: I'm either 11 or 12 dpo... Im going to test again tomorrow.

Have you started SMEP yet Niks?


----------



## SG_Lady

JL1363 - in terms with trying to help with fertile cm on Clomid, my first 2 cycles I did notice I didnt have any ewcm so this cycle I started taking Robitussin (an expectorant cough medicine) from about cd 8 until o and also drinking grapefruit juice. It did seem to work as I noticed about 2 days of ewcm this cycle so Id recommend trying that combo!


----------



## Niks

After abt 18hrs break I started bleeding again on CD7 and it continued till CD8 so we cant start SMEP on CD8 as per the plan... bt we did bd yesterday and will continue bd'ing every other day. 
BTW a question... what time do you guys do a ovulation test... I do it at 6 in the evening and I am not sure if its the right time... bt I am at office until 6.


----------



## Niks

BTW... SG_Lady it could be a really really faint line... so definitely test tomorrow and let us know.


----------



## SG_Lady

I definitely will Niks! I hope it was a reallly reallly faint line but deep down I think it was really a BFN. Bah!

I think 6pm is a pretty good time to do your opks - I have heard the afternoon / evening is best between 2pm and 8pm so that sounds about right.


----------



## LKPone

Niks, I'm 9DPO today, went for my 7DPO blood test yesterday, although it was actually 8DPO, because I couldn't have it done on Sunday, so we'll see. I know I ovulated, because I chart, so it's just a matter of the reading. Does anyone know what the number denotes? As in, what is the difference between someone who gets a reading of 50 (good) and a reading of 100 (very good) :wacko: 

I do my opks with FMU and then again at about 7pm - that's just over 12 hours apart. :thumbup:

SG, oooohhh, exciting week for you! 

As for me, my temp dipped slightly this morning, so if it dips again tomorrow, then AF is on her way - quite early though, so will have to keep any eye on it - I didn't have a problem with my luteul phase on my last Clomid cycle, so I hope it's just a little blip this morning and nothing to get concerned about. :winkwink: No symptoms at all - like, NONE! I had a sore tummy on Friday, although I can't really say that they were cramps even. Just a really dull ache. No spotting or sore boobs or anything. And with the family here, it's making the 2ww pass without too much angst, which I can only be grateful for! :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone, I have no symptoms either! I did get some brownish cm a couple of days ago but I got that last cycle too so dont think it means anything. Today I have started getting af type light cramps so I think the witch is getting ready to make an appearance!

When are you planning to test?


----------



## LKPone

Because I chart, I don't really have a need to test. If my temp rises again after this little slump and stays elevated past my usual LP, then I'll maybe test on Tuesday next week, but other than that, I'll see AF coming about a day in advance! :wacko:


----------



## JL1363

Hi all,

I just finished my last dose of Clomid last night (cd7), so now I'm just sitting, waiting, and wishing for O. 

I have a question to all the ladies who chart - I've been charting since right after my m/c in early March, but all my cycles since have been anovulatory, so charts are always wacky and all over the place. I know that your bbt rises once you O due to the progesterone released, which is why you see the spike on your chart. My question is, I have taken Provera (progesterone supplement) (5mg) twice in the past in order to jump start AF, and both times the supplement didn't cause a jump in my temps. I expected it to look like I had O'ed cuz of the rise in progeterone from the pills, but it didn't. I'm wondering if it's possible that my body doesn't react to progesterone in a normal way, or if maybe the dose wasn't high enough to cause a bbt increase. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I'm a little worried that if I do O on Clomid that my bbt won't reflect that and I might miss it.


----------



## JL1363

And thanks for the advice SG_Lady! Hopefully you're seeing a faint line and will get a more concrete BFP soon!!!

GL to all who are waiting to test!!!


----------



## LKPone

Hi JL

Have a look at my chart from the 2nd April cycle - I took Provera from CD46-51. You'll see a spike, but then it doesn't really look any different to the rest of that cycle, which was anovulatory too, so I also didn't see a massive spike in temps. :shrug: So I think you're fine not seeing a huge rise. :thumbup:

How is everyone today? My temp is on a gradual downward slope, so I think AF will show her face any day now. :nope:


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone - keep the faith - your temp hasnt gone below the cover line so you are definitely still in with a chance!

I tested again last night - BFN :grr: but didnt test again this morning. I have noticed my cervix is really high though and has been for the last couple of days which is unusual for me before af - normally it is very low around this time. AF not due for a few more days yet though - expecting the hag to show up on Fri/Sat.

I have decided I am going to temp next month as I will be having a 1 month break from Clomid so Ill need all the help tracking my cycle I can get!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Niks

LKPone - You are not out till the witch arrives and same goes for you SG_Lady

I have finished clomid and waiting to ovulate. I am not sure this cycle is normal though as first I had a week of AF and then my temps also dont look right to me.


----------



## LKPone

SG, maybe there won't be a next cycle! :thumbup:

Niks, your temps look fine to me, remember that you're looking for an overall picture, so after your traumatic cycle last month and the meds, they're almost certain to look a little 'off', but keep at it, they'll straighten out eventually :winkwink:


----------



## JamieW11

I'm a newbie too! I just joined yesterday after taking my very first Clomid pill. I'm on CD6 today -- so nervous! I'm 28 and was diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year. I've been taking Metformin to help with the insulin issues since April and since then, I have had a period every month between 29-34 days. That's a first! B/W showed I didn't O last month so I was put on 50mg Clomid this cycle... started yesterday. CD5-9 I would love a buddy!


----------



## LKPone

Welcome Jamie! :flower:

You'll find lots of buddies here, I forget how many of us are on here now, but they're all great ladies to chat to! :thumbup:

Don't be nervous, Clomid has been a godsend to some of us and I'm sure it will help you too :winkwink:


----------



## JL1363

LKPone - Thanks so much for your reply! I looked over your chart and your pattern during the Provera looks just like mine - which is a huge reassurance! I started charting my cycles after they had become irregular, so I've only ever seen my anovulatory charts - I couldn't help feeling a bit worried that maybe my body wouldn't make a normal chart even when I did O, so seeing yours - and the difference that clomid made - was great :) And don't give up hope yet! Your temps are still high above your coverline and could go back up! 

Niks - I agree with LKPone, your temps don't look too bad, especially cuz you're still early in your cycle - you could definitely still get a good bbt rise from your O :)

SG_Lady - keep the faith! hcg doubles to triples every 48-72 hours when your pg. Give it 2 more days and test again - it could just be early!


----------



## JL1363

Hi Jamie!

Welcome to the group! I'm on my first round of clomid too and was super nervous as well, but the ladies here are all really great to talk to, which helps a lot!!

Hopefully this will have to be your only round! ;)


----------



## SG_Lady

Morning all,

Welcome Jamie! You'll find this a very supportive and lovely group of ladies indeed.

So I tested again last night and thought it was a BFN after a couple of mins so threw the test in the bin...I then stepped out and came back about 10 mins later and obsessively took the test back out of the bin just to be compleeeetely sure...and there is the faintest of faintest lines, but definitely there. BUT the brand says to only check the results within the first 5 mins so I dont know if it came up after the the 5 mins or not. Ive brought the test to work with me and keep checking it to make sure Im not going mad and there is definitely a line! Its SO faint though so I think I'll chalk it up to an evap and test again later or tomorrow to see. Eeek! Im either 13 or 14 dpo today so would have been 12/13dpo yesterday. Trying not to read too much into it! What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Niks

Welcome Jamie! I hope clomid will work wonders for you :flower:.

SG_Lady - I would say that it could be a very very faint line... as per my understanding even a faintest line is a positive. Test with FMU tomorrow. I am keeping everything crossed for you hun:thumbup:.


----------



## SG_Lady

Just tested again and BFN so think it was an evap :cry:


----------



## nimbec

SGLady it needs to be fmu to get the strongest result.....or hold pee and don't drink much for at least 4hrs before testing - FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Niks

SG_Lady... you should definitely test with first morning urine tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## JL1363

Hi ladies, I'm going for my first u/s tomorrow morning to see how many, if any, mature follicles have developed in my ovaries (tomorrow will be cd11 for me). I'm thinking it might be a bit early, but my doc wanted me to go between cd11 and cd13. There were no u/s openings during the weekend, so I was stuck doing cd11 or risk missing it / leaving it too late. I'm really hoping that there will be a few good and mature ones and that O will come soon!! 

Has anyone else done u/s monitoring / what days did you do it?


----------



## SG_Lady

Yay LKPone your temp has gone back up! Was thhat an implantation dip perhaps?!


----------



## SG_Lady

JL1363 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going for my first u/s tomorrow morning to see how many, if any, mature follicles have developed in my ovaries (tomorrow will be cd11 for me). I'm thinking it might be a bit early, but my doc wanted me to go between cd11 and cd13. There were no u/s openings during the weekend, so I was stuck doing cd11 or risk missing it / leaving it too late. I'm really hoping that there will be a few good and mature ones and that O will come soon!!
> 
> Has anyone else done u/s monitoring / what days did you do it?

Hi JL, I also do u/s monitoring and my first cycle on Clomid they had me come in early too - I think it was also cd 11. As Clomid can change your cycle I think it is best to go early as you dont know what day you will ovulate so you dont want to miss it. You can always go back for another u/s on Monday is your follies dont look mature yet. My first round I went for a second u/s on cd14 and my follies were big enough to trigger. I get the trigger shot done as I hate opks! Now I know my cycle I go in around the same day each cycle which is about cd14.


----------



## SG_Lady

Btw good luck for your scan! FXd for some big fat follies for you!


----------



## SG_Lady

Didnt test this morning going to hold out until tomorrow...


----------



## Niks

JL, Good luck for your scan... I hope you see some big fat follies.

SG_Lady - Good luck for the test... I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.
So, this morning when I took my temp... it was 36.62 which was same as yesterday and to be sure i tested again immediately and it came out to be 36.65 :wacko:... So in all this confusion I tested a third time and it was 36.66.. Now I dont know which one to enter in my chart... any advice... Is my thermometer broke that it gave me 3 different temperatures?

Also I have got 2 lines in my OPK on Wednesday but it was definitely fainter than the control line(asked DH to cross check) so I did not consider it as a positive but yesterday I did not get a second line so does that mean i got a positive OPK on wednesday? We did BD on Wednesday and then yesterday to be sure.


----------



## nimbec

Sglady I'm seriously impressed with your willpower!! Good luck! 

Lkpone great news on temp front!


----------



## Niks

By the way Fertility friend is showing me a dotted line showing I ovulated on CD11 which is quite early for me... also if I enter the faint opk line as positive on wednesday the line disappears... so I have no idea :wacko:... Sadly we did not BD on CD11 as have not got a +opk on that and before that we have bd'ed only on CD10


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies! :flower:

Niks, I'd go with the first temp. Just easier that way! :thumbup:

Yes, my temp has gone up :thumbup: and last Clomid cycle it spiked really, really high on CD12 (which is today) then fell drastically on CD13 when AF came, that hasn't happened this time though so just going to keep an eye on it over the next couple of days and see what happens. I don't feel anything at all, so my gutt feeling is that she'll show up tomorrow or Sunday, but fingers crossed!

SG, witch hasn't arrived yet? :thumbup:

How is everyone today? We're taking my family to Stratford Upon Avon - Shakespeare country - for the night.


----------



## Niks

I would say that not feeling anything doesn't mean that you are not going to get a bfp... Some ladies just dont show that much


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks I cant offer much advice as I dont temp yet but I would go with what LKPone said! On the opks - even if you did ov early on cd 11 and bd'd on cd10you should be covered as the little guys can survive much longer than a day... I'd say you havnt missed your surge though and to just keep testing - perhaps your body is gearing up to o. Are you using internet cheapies? If so perhaps start testing twice a day to be sure?

LKPone - exciting weekend for you! Hope your temp stays up and af stays away for the next 9 months! Good luck! Also Stratford on Avon sounds lovely :)

For me af hasnt arrived yet...feeling a bit crampy and am on 14/15 dpo now but she normally comes on 16dpo so Ill see what happens tomorrow! 

I hope we all get our bfps soon ladies. Its such an emotional rollercoaster and ttc has totally taken over my brain!


----------



## LKPone

I remember seeing this on someone's signature & I'm stealing it for all of us...

"Think positive! Pee positive!" :winkwink:


----------



## nimbec

I like it!! Good luck ladies!!!! 

I'd use first temp too but get a new thermometer hun sounds as if it's on it's way out!


----------



## ms.boobaker

I'm back af due Sept. 1 today 7dpo I dislike TWW.


----------



## LKPone

SG... did you test?? :winkwink:

My temp has taken a nosedive this morning :nope:

How are all the rest of you doing?


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies,

So I went yesterday to have my first u/s monitoring. The tech who completed my test said that she could see two follies that were both about 10mm in diameter - so still a bit small in my left ovary. My right ovary was apparently "hiding" behind another organ so she could only see the outline but not tell how many follies it had (she said this was really common??). I figure it's not a huge deal cuz I'm gonna have to go back on Monday to rescan anyways (to make sure the follies are growing well). I'm hoping that they will and that they won't just turn into cysts! I still haven't gotten a +ive on an opk yet, but I'm only on cd 12.

SG_Lady and LKPone - don't give up yet! AF may not be coming! ;)

GL to all for bfp!!


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone- still not below the cover line so you are definitely not out yet! Isn't af late for you now?

I tested yesterday morning at 15dpo with fmu and got the same ever so faint line... Not sure what to think really... I'm on 16/17 dpo and this is the latest af has been. I'm going to test again tomorrow. Bbs started feeling really sore and huge yesterday but could just be pre-af....argh!! I just really want to know now.


----------



## LKPone

AF is definitely on the way for me, my temp is way down and I'm sure I started spotting tonight. I know that sounds weird that I only 'think', but it was so light and was such a light pink that I'm not 100% sure, so will see tomorrow. No cramps or anything yet, I'm waiting for them though!! You're right SG, it is technically late, but she's on her way, so I'm out this month. Funny enough, I've had sore boobs the last couple of days, which never normally happens. I hope it's a good sign for you though, your symptoms are sounding good so far.

Oooh, how frustrating! Have you tried a CB digi test at all? Gosh, the waiting to know must be driving you crazy! I have everything crossed for you!! :winkwink:


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi all,

Well af showed this morning, 3 days late!! GRRR what a cow! Very disappointing and it is unusually painful and heavy :growlmad: I guess those very faint lines must have been evaps after all - I did wonder why they werent getting any darker :cry:

Oh well. Onwards and upwards! I am going out to buy a bbt thermometer today as Im off the Clomid for a month. Will be good to give my body a bit of a rest but I doubt I will o on my own...we shall see. My doctor has said that Clomid stays in your system for 6 weeks after you start taking it so I have a good chance of oing on my own.

LKPone- any news?


----------



## Niks

Hello girls

SG_Lady & LKPone (((Hugs))) wicked witch. SG_Lady have you considered that those faint lines could have been a chemical?

ms.boobaker - indeed 2ww is the cruelest thing that could have happened to me.

JL - Good luck for your scan hun.

So as you girls advised I have been poas'ing even when FF marked CD11 as ovulation and guess what I got a definite +ve on saturday that was CD15, as the test line showed up in seconds and it was darker than the control line. Then yesterday it was only a little bit fainter than the control line. Will keep on testing till the line dissappears now.


----------



## Rynie

Hi ladies. I'm new to this website & am looking for a clomid/ttc buddy! Firstly I feel for everyone that isn't getting anywhere like me! I really wish u all beautiful babies! :)
So my husband and I have been ttc for over 15 months with no luck. We're both 28 yrs old badly wanting a lil one of our own! I had the implanon implant in for birth control prior to us ttc. After I had it taken out I didn't get af for 6 months then finally when af arrived it came every 2 months. So for the past 2 cycles I've been on clomid, first month 50mg and 2nd month 100mg. I'm currently on cycle day 32 actually...with neg hpts. I know I ovulated on day 17 as I had my progesterone tested and my gyno was happy with the level of 33. I also had pos opks on day 17 and we had sex every day for a week covering that day. I don't know why I'm not pregnant yet when we had lots of sex and clomid made me ovulate!?! I'm holding onto little hope that I'm pregnant now since its 14 dpo and neg tests! Its just not fair...everyone around me is pregnant and getting that way fast! Anyone out there in the same boat as me and can give me some hope/success stories? I'm getting so sad. I hope u all get ur pos hpt soon.... xox


----------



## JL1363

Niks - that's so exciting!! I hope you're getting to work BDing!! ;)

SG_Lady - sorry hun. Stupid AF! Hopefully you're body will do it's thing naturally this coming month.


----------



## MnJ

Ok, need some opinions on these tests. What do you guys think?? Hopefully I can upload this picture right!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JL1363

MnJ - I can DEFINITELY see that second pink line!!! :D


----------



## Niks

Yay MnJ :happydance:... I will say thats definitely a positive


----------



## MnJ

Omg Im shaking. Im trying to not get excited and my hopes up. I really didnt expect the clomid to work for me. This was my first round of it. Im 12dpo by the way. I tried to call dr to ask for blood tests but I got recording that they were closed!! Website says they open at 8 and I called at like 7 after. I think my dr is not at my location on mondays anyway :(


----------



## JamieW11

The top test is ovulation, right? at least that's what mine look like... I def see a positive line on the HCG though!!! woo!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## MnJ

JamieW11 said:


> The top test is ovulation, right? at least that's what mine look like... I def see a positive line on the HCG though!!! woo!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!

They are both pregnancy tests.. just dindfferent brands of internet cheapies. I did the top one first and saw a faint line so did the other one with the same urine. I tested yesterday and day before and the tests were pure white. I went to dr for blood test about 45 min ago. She said she'd call with results 2 hours later. So nervous!!!


----------



## JamieW11

Oh my! I'm soooo excited for you! I'd be freaking out :))) Longest 2 hours. ever! I bet!


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well af showed this morning, 3 days late!! GRRR what a cow! Very disappointing and it is unusually painful and heavy :growlmad: I guess those very faint lines must have been evaps after all - I did wonder why they werent getting any darker :cry:
> 
> Oh well. Onwards and upwards! I am going out to buy a bbt thermometer today as Im off the Clomid for a month. Will be good to give my body a bit of a rest but I doubt I will o on my own...we shall see. My doctor has said that Clomid stays in your system for 6 weeks after you start taking it so I have a good chance of oing on my own.
> 
> LKPone- any news?

Yeah, spotting now, so I'm with you for the next cycle :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you for the natural cycle this month!

Welcome Rynie! :flower: Hang in there, the 2ww sucks, but we all get through it together.

Congrats MnJ :thumbup:


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks said:


> SG_Lady have you considered that those faint lines could have been a chemical?

Niks - I did think about it but I couldnt say for sure...the lines were faint and came up after the maximum time so maybe they were evaps...It sounds terrible but Id almost rather think it was a chemical as at least I would know I can actually get pregnant...

Yay yay YAY for your positive opk :thumbup: massive FXd for you Niks x


----------



## SG_Lady

LKPone said:


> Yeah, spotting now, so I'm with you for the next cycle :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you for the natural cycle this month!
> 
> Welcome Rynie! :flower: Hang in there, the 2ww sucks, but we all get through it together.
> 
> Congrats MnJ :thumbup:

LKPone is it definitely af or just spotting?


----------



## SG_Lady

Welcome Rynie and congrats mnj!


----------



## LKPone

SG_Lady said:


> LKPone is it definitely af or just spotting?

Spotting still, but I always have trouble figuring out when spotting ends and AF begins because I am so ultra-light normally anyway. :wacko: I think today or tomorrow will be CD1. Will start next round of Clomid on CD2. My temp is almost back down to cover line again.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry ive been away for a few days grrrr LKPone how annoying!!!!! have u taken a test just to be sure??? before starting clomid? 

Congrats Mnj!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok - fx september is your lucky month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MnJ

JamieW11 said:


> Oh my! I'm soooo excited for you! I'd be freaking out :))) Longest 2 hours. ever! I bet!

It definitely was a long wait! I thought the 2ww was bad! lol Then they didnt call at 2 hours as promised!! So at 3 hours I called them. Was told let me check on it and I'll call u back. Sigh... So I wait a little longer. She called me back finally so I rush outside on my cell phone, as Im at work and dont want this conversation heard, and as she's telling me my phone does a random reboot. SERIOUSLY?!?!? Is somebody messing with me right now?! Lmao I went into the conference room and shut the door then called her back. Ugh... I was freaking out, shaking, couldnt concentrate on work. She told me b/w was positive tho! My hcg was 65 and progesterone was 44. I would feel so much better if my hcg was higher tho. I go back in a week to retest and make sure # is going up.

Jamie, is this your first try of clomid? I see ur on metformin also. I am too.


----------



## JamieW11

That's fantastic news MnJ!! I'm so happy for you! And yes, this is my first round of Clomid. CD5-9 at 50mg. I was kind of sick feeling when taking it but I feel back to normal now, besides the hot flash every now and then. So, I hope it works for me! I choke down the Metformin as much as I can. It just does terrible things to my GI tract!


----------



## LKPone

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies sorry ive been away for a few days grrrr LKPone how annoying!!!!! have u taken a test just to be sure???

Nah, don't really need to. My temp tells me all I need to know :nope: Onwards and upwards! :thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

Jamie - my intestines do NOT like metformin!! I don't even know if it is doing anything for me as (TMI alert!) I see all 3 pills (I'm on 1500mg) in the toilet the next day! I know that's gross, sorry if I made you ill lol. BUT I did get my bfp so it and Clomid must have done something for me huh? Also, it was my first round of Clomid that I got my BFP and I had been on metformin for 3 months prior to that so my fingers are crossed for you (and everybody else of course!) that you will have the same luck! I'm going to continue the Metformin cuz I'm so worried that it won't be a sticky bean. My hcg #s have to reach a certain point then they will schedule an u/s. I'll feel better once I see everything is progressing as it should!


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing today?

Niks - how is the 2ww treating you hon? 

Not much to report from me...have started charting finally so hopefully it will give me some insight into my cycle seeing as I will be unmonitored for the next 3 cycles. I seriously doubt I will ov this cycle on my own but trying to keep positive!

Any news? MNJ did you get another beta yet?


----------



## Niks

I am going crazy.... FF shows my ovulation day as CD11 but I got positive opks on CD15 and CD16... So I dont know whats correct anymore. I will go for blood work this sunday and then only I can positively say if I am in 2ww.


----------



## MnJ

SG - I go back for more b/w on tues. She wanted me to come a week later. Im worried, tho, that it will end up being a chemical pregnancy cuz I've still been poas every morning hoping for the line to get darker. It is some darker, my DB says her thinks its considerably darker than monday's but its def not as dark as the control line. Also, my temp dropped a whole degree today. Idk if I should take that into acct as I had been up and back to sleep for only an hour and a half. It doesnt bode well tho...


----------



## nimbec

MNJ think positive!! I stopped temping as it made me neurotic there is nothing you can do even if temp does drop, if they aer doing hcg and your progesterone levels are ok then thing sshould be ok - i'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!! I was exactly the same and have been neurotic uptill my 2nd scan yesterday when i saw a healthy baby with a fab hb, i'm 'slightly' more relaxed now!! (((((hugs))))

Niks that sometimes happens on FF! fx blood work comes back pos! :) 

So sorry that you guys had to move on to sept - hope this is your month!!


----------



## LKPone

I agree with Nimbec, MnJ - hang in there and think positive! :hugs:

Niks, grrrr, how annoying! :growlmad: That's one reason that I always think twice about stopping temping etc... I always feel like I want to be without the hassle etc (even though it's not much hassle as such!), but then I'm always worried that it'll cause another level of stress wondering if I ovulated etc. Hang in there too... make sure your bases are covered now as well just in case! :thumbup:

I'm on CD1 today, starting Clomid tomorrow.


----------



## LKPone

How is everyone today? :flower:

Well, after 3 days of incredibly light spotting (like, 1 spot a day!), I've had a very strange period... 1 day and now it's gone! It usually lasts for around 3 days, so just one of those anomalies which come with taking Clomid, I guess! :shrug:

Do any of you find AF pains are SO much worse? I've never had pain before, but the past 2 months have been unbearable. I had to go home early from work on Wednesday! :nope: I'm guessing that it's because my body isn't used to having a period normally and because the Clomid has made me ovulate, my body is being forced to have one... does that sound about right? No idea, but that's my theory anyway. NOT pleasant! :growlmad:


----------



## nimbec

Lkpone YES I was in terrible pain but I was before clomid if I ever had a period. However I noticed a correlation between less blood = more pain!! Just a quick thought but maybe worth taking a pg test if it was really light?? Unlikely I know but worth it just incase? 

Hope your feeling better today?


----------



## Niks

LKPone - I will say that definitely periods are painful on clomid.

So, I had the wierdest cycle of lifetime this month :wacko:... First I had period for 8 days, then as per FF I ovulated on CD11 (despite taking clomid CD5- 9) and my temps dropped drastically today and I have started spotting now...grrr... I am sure wicked witch will arrive tomorrow :cry:. I hope it was just a one month thing... So now I start a fresh round with a fresh month.


----------



## nimbec

Grrr Niks how annoying! But at least you get to start a new cycle sooner!!!!


----------



## Niks

Thats true.... but my heamoglobin has alwas been on a lower side... and after the m/c it took a further dip... and last periods did not even help it either... I have started looking pale now and I so much hate taking those iron pills.


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well.

MnJ - Congrats!!!!!!! That's so exciting. I understand about the being nervous to stop temping, but I do agree with nimbec - continuing temping would make me insane cuz I know I would want to analyze every number.*

Niks - your chart looks like you o'ed to me. Fx that b/w goes well!

LKPone - I haven't had AF since starting the Clomid, but I've always had really painful cramps without it, so if they get worse with it then I guess I'll be REALLY dreading AF this month.

As for me, I'm currently on cd18 and am still waiting for O. The line on my opk's was slowly getting darker day by day (but never actually got to positive) and then yesterday the line got lighter all of a sudden. I was hoping that maybe I just missed my surge, but then I haven't had a temp shift either (in fact my temps are really wonky and all over place - I will try to attach my bbt chart later today) so I'm pretty sure o hasn't happened yet. I'm trying hard to stay positive but I'm starting to think this round of clomid didn't work for me. When do you ladies normally o when on clomid? Have any of you o'ed this late in your cycle while on it? * **


----------



## JL1363

Awww I'm sorry Niks, but like you said - start fresh on new cycle tomorrow. Stupid AF! Hopefully your heamoglobin will stay steady and not dip too badly!!


----------



## nimbec

JL don't panic yet i didn't o untill cd22 on my first round of clomid! keep ur chin up and keep doing opk's you can have more than one surge before actually surging properly and oing 

aww niks i know the feeling iron tabs are horrid!! i'm on a prenatal that has iron in and its making me so constipated grrrrrrr


----------



## MnJ

This is a very quiet forum! So I was a big nervous nelly and called the dr yesterday asking if I could come in on fri rather than tues. Nurse I talked to said ok but tues would show a bigger difference. I dont care, I want to make sure #s are even going up!! So I went today and on Mon (12dpo) they were 65, today 4 days later they were 323. She said looks good. Whew! I go for the "confirmation appt" & first ultrasound in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## nimbec

Yey great news hun!!!! Sounds positive


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies!

MnJ that's great news!!! I'm so happy for you :D

I have a question that I'm hoping to get some feedback on - tomorrow is cd21 for me and I still haven't gotten a + opk or a temperature shift, so I'm fairly confident that I haven't o'ed yet. My doc wanted me to get a progesterone blood test done on cd21, but I'm wondering if there's any point since I'm fairly certain I haven't o'ed yet. Also, tomorrow is a holiday here, so lots of the labs will be closed and the ones that are open will be extra busy (I work, so I was hoping to go on my lunch break - which may be hard with the labs so busy). Is a big deal if I do the test on cd22? or should I just wait until / if I o?? Any feedback / suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## SG_Lady

Niks thats so annoying! Stupid mean witch! Im sure it was just a one off and your cycle will be back on track this time. At least it was super short and now you are onto a fresh new cycle. 

Mnj - thats fantastic news! I bet that put your mind to rest I can only imagine how stressful it must be before you get your second beta and confirmation that things are progressing.

JL - I have only just started temping so am by no means an expert...but it sounds safe to say that you are unlikely to have o'd yet. I dont think it would do any harm to delay the blood test for a day. Even if you have o'd they would still be able to detect in in your progesterone levels on cd 22 so I think youre safe.

Nimbec - how are you feeling now hun? Has the morning sickness set in? Are you starting to show at all yet or is it too early? So exciting!

LKPone - any news from you?

Not much to report here - have started temping and on cd8 so will be starting the smep from wednesday (cd 10) and keeping my fingers crossed that the unlikely will happen and I will o on my own! Hmm!


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies! hope you all are having a good Monday :)

Mnj - Thats great news, now you can put your mind to rest and enjoy :flower:

Not much going on on my side, I called the doctors office today and informed them about the 21 day cycle. I have asked them if I should do the next round of clomid or not. Waiting for them to come back to me.


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies! hope you all are having a good Monday :)

Mnj - Thats great news, now you can put your mind to rest and enjoy :flower:

Not much going on on my side, I called the doctors office today and informed them about the 21 day cycle. I have asked them if I should do the next round of clomid or not. Waiting for them to come back to me.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all Niks I hope it's just a one off for you!! Fx you can do the clomid! 

JL i wouldnt worry about it being a day out as its meant to be 7 days after o so one day won't make a diff if you haven't o'd fx o hurries up for you and you re not toooooo busy in work! 

As for me while I'm struggling with morning sickness or should I say all day sickness :( but I'll take it as I'm so happy for my bfp!! I was so excited yesterday as we heard hb on a Doppler at home :) 

Hope you can all join me ASAP with bfp's xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

room for one more?:flower:

I took clomid -50(5-9) in June and got my first ever BFP only to miscarried naturally at 5weeks :cry: and had a scan a week after the MC then the doc gave us the green robort to go ahead and start taking clomid again onry it ce i received my first AF - but now i wanted to to try naturally for this cycle and if Af show's by end of this month then ima start taking my second round of clomid in October :thumbup:

oh and i don't have issues Ovulating on my own - they just gave me cloid so i can get a strong O:thumbup:

congrats to the BFP's so far and really looking forward to being on this journey with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

nimbec said:


> Hi all Niks I hope it's just a one off for you!! Fx you can do the clomid!
> 
> JL i wouldnt worry about it being a day out as its meant to be 7 days after o so one day won't make a diff if you haven't o'd fx o hurries up for you and you re not toooooo busy in work!
> 
> As for me while I'm struggling with morning sickness or should I say all day sickness :( but I'll take it as I'm so happy for my bfp!! I was so excited yesterday as we heard hb on a Doppler at home :)
> 
> Hope you can all join me ASAP with bfp's xx

When did m/s kick in for you?


----------



## JL1363

Thanks for the advice ladies! I didn't end up doing the b/w today - work was too busy even if I had wanted to. Booooo for working a holiday! Today I've got some ewcm and some cramping, so I'm hoping that o is on the way!

Nimbec - that's so exciting to hear the hb!! Too bad about the morning sickness tho, I suppose it's part of the deal.

Niks - did you hear back from your doc today about the clomid?


----------



## JL1363

Welcome MummyWant2be! Sorry about your loss. Fx that you'll get your BFP soon!

SG_Lady - hopefully your cycle will surprise you and you'll o on your own :)

MnJ - how are you feeling? Are you having any pg symptoms yet?


----------



## nimbec

Morning all hope you are ok? I think the thread my need a dose if PMA so I'm sending it your way! ((hugs)) to everyone! 

Mnj I had waves of nausea occasionally from about 6weeks but it hit me very badly about 6weeks and is at its worst now at 9 +2 ugh yuk!!! How are you? I have 2 friends that had no ms at all!


----------



## Niks

Thanks Nimbec for the hugs... we all needed that :)

JL - I heard back from the doctor and I will be taking clomid again this cycle. So this will be my 5th round of clomid... out of which it worked like it is supposed to only in the 2nd cycle.


----------



## MnJ

nimbec said:


> Morning all hope you are ok? I think the thread my need a dose if PMA so I'm sending it your way! ((hugs)) to everyone!
> 
> Mnj I had waves of nausea occasionally from about 6weeks but it hit me very badly about 6weeks and is at its worst now at 9 +2 ugh yuk!!! How are you? I have 2 friends that had no ms at all!

Im doing pretty well. Just sore & swollen chi chi's and TIRED!! Im only 5 weeks so guess not time for ms yet. Just hoping everything is growing like it should where it should!! Thanks for asking btw :)


----------



## Niks

Hey... Hope you all are having wonderful Fridays. Any updates?


----------



## MnJ

Niks said:


> Hey... Hope you all are having wonderful Fridays. Any updates?

Not much to update here. Have my first dr appt in 2 weeks on the 21st. Cant wait to make sure everythings growing right and in the right place!! Whats happening with u? I see ur signature says bfn this month? :(


----------



## Niks

MnJ.. I am sure that everything is alright... Good luck for you appt. I updated the status as bfn as last cycle was only of 21 days, which is very unnatural for me.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Mnj goodluck on your first Appt. 

Niks - where in your cycle are you? have u started with clomid yet?

Nimbec - how's the MS for you now?

how's everyone else holding up?

AFM: I'm on cd15 my body is gearing up for O - have been BD'ng on (cd10,11,13,14) so far and will BD again tonight!:blush:


----------



## Niks

I am on CD10 today... I have already finished my dose of clomid.


----------



## MummyWant2be

that's good - now let the Bd'ng begin! FX'd this is ur cycle!:happydance:


----------



## nimbec

YAY Niks hopefully u will 0 soon then!!! I hope its an early 0 for you so you don't have to wait to long!!

Mommy any sign of 0? hopefully it's just around the corner - sounds like you have all bases covered with BD

MNJ i'm sure everything will be fine - keep us posted.

Hope everyone is ok!!

Well my ms or should i say all day sickness has eased and i have even had a couple of totally sick free days BLISS! although I can feel it coming back again now but its ok as i'm hoping it will go soon. I'm not complaining its all worth it! I heard the hb again today on home doppler its so reassuring to hear.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Nimbec:Ms is just another way to say "things are well with Lo" that's a great sign!hop it will ease in the 2nd tri for you!:thumbup:

my whole abdomin has been sore since yesterday - think i will O by tomorrow...but BD'ng everyday.


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies :flower:

Just checking in... been staying away for various reasons, but thought I'd check in on my buddy page :winkwink:

I'm on CD13 today and I normally O on CD16 with Clomid, so it's close, hopefully!

Hope all is well with all of you! Nimbec, sorry about the M/S :nope: Glad it's easing now.

(On a side note... is anyone else TOTALLY addicted to 'Revenge'?? :thumbup: I am so totally addicted and we still have 6 episodes of the first season left here in the UK. I wish I was in the US for the premiere of the second season at the end of the month!)


----------



## hopendream

hey ladies,

im a newbie, total fish out of water too.. Seeing how all the women in my family only have to look at their partners to get pregnant no one i know has any idea about trouble getting pregnant or know much about it so that has brought me to here!

im 26, my partner has no known problems and as far as u/s and b/w are concerned i have no reason for my infertility. Apparently i ovulate so no problem their either.. so frustrating! 

Anyway my gp has given me clomid 50mg days 5-9 (6 cycles) to try, no monitoring or follow ups, to be honest he barely told me anything about it so im currently scouring the net for information ha ha..

sorry for the long story but it is great to know we are not alone :)


----------



## Niks

Welcome hopendream! I am sure clomid will work wonders for you and everything will be alright.

I am on CD14 and still waiting to "Ovulate" so no updates from me.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopedream - i don't have issues Ovulating aswell - but the doc prescribed clomid to strnghthen my O..FX'd that you only need one cycle to get your BFP.

Niks - are u using OPKs to track O?

when on clomid in June i Ovulated on cd15..FX'd you don't Ovulate late.

AFM: cd19 and at home - have server backache(no BD'ng for me) and nipples extremely sore...not a good cycle for me...can't wait to get AF so I can start with clomid :thumbup:

how is everyone holding up? and when are u ladies testing?


----------



## MnJ

Hope dream - here's a positive note for u... I'm old (38) and have PCOS. My dr put me on metformin first for 3 months for the pcos. I finally had some cycles (I'd go months with no period) but they were still long, like 42 days. So then I did Clomid 50mg cd5-9 and it worked for me on the first round! I got my bfp! So if it can work for this old broad with ovulating issues, it can definitely work for u! Good luck and baby dust to u! :dust: Keep us posted!


----------



## JamieW11

I've been MIA for a couple weeks girls.... hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to say that Round 1 of 50mg didn't make me ovulate :( So, it's CD29 today and getting ready for AF and starting round 2 at 100mg :(((


----------



## JL1363

Hi Ladies :wave:

I've also been mia for a few weeks, but I hope everyone is doing well!! Fx crossed for everyone that this is the lucky cycle!

JamieW11 - I feel your pain - round 1 of clomid was officially a bust for me and I didn't o :nope: I'm currently on cd 32 and waiting for af - if it comes at all. During past anovulatory cycles I ended up having to take provera because af never arrived and I would eventually end up with dysfunctional uterine bleeding that would last weeks :sad2: I can't wait to get af over with so I can start round 2!


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

JL1363 & JamieW11 - I can understand how you must be feeling... I have done many bust rounds of clomid. In fact the only round of clomid where all went well was the one when I conceived.

CD17 for me but no sign of ovulation on my chart. I am using opks and got a positive yesterday.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey gals

JamieW11- FX'd that the 100mg is what you need to get you that BFP:hugs:

JL1363 - don't be dishearted a lot of people do not O on their fiest round - hope the second one does wonders for u. :hugs:

Niks - keep BD'ng and good luck.

AFM:CD22 for me today,i think i O on cd16 - let the obsession of symptom spotting begin!:haha:


----------



## JL1363

Thanks Ladies, I'm really hoping that af comes soon so that I can start round 2! DH and I are going away for a week for a friend's wedding on Oct 7th, so I'm going to give my body until we get back to see if af comes naturally, if not then I'll use provera to kick start things again. 

How is everyone else feeling? Fx for round 2 JamieW11! MummyWant2be - have fun symptom spotting, fx for your bfp!!

Niks - hopefully o comes soon - what day did you o during past cycles when clomid worked?


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

Its been very quite on the forum so just though will check how are you all doing? Any updates?

I ovulated on CD17 and I am 8dpo today.


----------



## nimbec

Oooh Niks I'm keeping my fx for you!!!! Keep us posted, are you feeling positive? Do u plan to test of wait it out? Ugh I hope next few days fly by for you and the wicked witch stays well away!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hapy 12 weeks Nimbec :happydance: how are you feeling?

Hi Niks - what cd are you expecting AF and any symptoms as yet?

AFM: noting to report just waiting for Af so I can start my 2nd round of clomid :happydance: 

how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Niks

I have never had regular cycles so I have no idea on when I should expect AF. Anyways I am not planning to test before 15dpo... Its better to wait then to get a bfn.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi ladies,

Af showed yesterday late when i got home from work. :happydance: now I can officilaly start taking my clomid :happydance: cd5-9...hope it will work like the first time...Fx'd!

Niks - i couldn't agree with you more - rather holding out than seeing that stinking BFN..FX'd that this your BFP and ur forever baby!:kiss:

how is everyone else keeping?


----------



## Niks

Thats good news MummyWant2be... Fingers crossed that you get your bfp first time around.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks Niks!

and how are you holding up? any symptoms yet?


----------



## Niks

I am trying not to do symptom spotting much... But I have had sore bbs and heartburn for few days. But I have had these before so cant say.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey Niks, how are you holding up? will you be testing any time soon?FX'd for u hun!:hugs:

how is everyone holding up? very quiet lately - really hope everyone is busy BD'ng and tryng to catch the eggy!:thumbup:

AFM: cd10 and done with my pills so will start BD'ng tonyt(everyother day):happydance: bring on BFP's in this thread.


----------



## Niks

Hey... Sorry for not replying for these many days... Last cycle AF arried on CD32 so I never got to the stage where I needed to test.
I am on CD16 of this cycle... waiting to ovulate... This is my last round of clomid so I dont have much hopes with this.

How are you... where are you in your cycle.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Niks said:


> Hey... Sorry for not replying for these many days... Last cycle AF arried on CD32 so I never got to the stage where I needed to test.
> I am on CD16 of this cycle... waiting to ovulate... This is my last round of clomid so I dont have much hopes with this.
> 
> How are you... where are you in your cycle.

Ah Niks I've been thinking about you a lot. so sorry it did not work last round.:hugs: FX'd this is it for you guys! praying it works for u.

i'm on cd24...i O on cd14 and 15..i used opks this time around...:thumbup: i feel soo discouraged as well - cause i have no symptoms...no sore boobz nothing! i will test on cd30!coz don't even knw when to expect AF.


----------



## Niks

I hope that this round works for you... Not having signs does not mean that you cant get your bfp this month. I have my FX'ed for you.


----------



## Niks

MummyWant2be said:


> Niks said:
> 
> 
> Hey... Sorry for not replying for these many days... Last cycle AF arried on CD32 so I never got to the stage where I needed to test.
> I am on CD16 of this cycle... waiting to ovulate... This is my last round of clomid so I dont have much hopes with this.
> 
> How are you... where are you in your cycle.
> 
> Ah Niks I've been thinking about you a lot. so sorry it did not work last round.:hugs: FX'd this is it for you guys! praying it works for u.
> 
> i'm on cd24...i O on cd14 and 15..i used opks this time around...:thumbup: i feel soo discouraged as well - cause i have no symptoms...no sore boobz nothing! i will test on cd30!coz don't even knw when to expect AF.Click to expand...

Hi MummyWant2be... how are you holding up... did you test?


----------



## tootsie331

Hi all
This is my first month using Clomid, taking my last tablet tonight.
I'm losing all hope so this is the last attempt so fingers crossed, things might pick up over the next few months.
I had no fetal heartbeat at 8w 3d in March last year and then ectopic in November last year. Nothing since then :0(
Hears hoping xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Niks said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niks said:
> 
> 
> Hey... Sorry for not replying for these many days... Last cycle AF arried on CD32 so I never got to the stage where I needed to test.
> I am on CD16 of this cycle... waiting to ovulate... This is my last round of clomid so I dont have much hopes with this.
> 
> How are you... where are you in your cycle.
> 
> Ah Niks I've been thinking about you a lot. so sorry it did not work last round.:hugs: FX'd this is it for you guys! praying it works for u.
> 
> i'm on cd24...i O on cd14 and 15..i used opks this time around...:thumbup: i feel soo discouraged as well - cause i have no symptoms...no sore boobz nothing! i will test on cd30!coz don't even knw when to expect AF.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MummyWant2be... how are you holding up... did you test?Click to expand...

Hi Niks - it was a stinking BFN! :nope: but on to round 2 now...cd2 of my cycle today.

how are u holding up?


----------



## MummyWant2be

tootsie331 said:


> Hi all
> This is my first month using Clomid, taking my last tablet tonight.
> I'm losing all hope so this is the last attempt so fingers crossed, things might pick up over the next few months.
> I had no fetal heartbeat at 8w 3d in March last year and then ectopic in November last year. Nothing since then :0(
> Hears hoping xx

:hugs::hugs: so sorry for your losses! i pray that god blesses you with your sticky bean soon.

FX'd it works in your first round! :hugs:


----------



## Niks

MummyWant2be ... Stupid witch... Good luck for this cycle.

tootsie331... Welcome! I am so sorry about your losses :hugs:... FX'ed that you will get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Niks said:


> MummyWant2be ... Stupid witch... Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> tootsie331... Welcome! I am so sorry about your losses :hugs:... FX'ed that you will get your sticky bean soon.

thanks Niks!

and where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Niks

MummyWant2be said:


> Niks said:
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be ... Stupid witch... Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> tootsie331... Welcome! I am so sorry about your losses :hugs:... FX'ed that you will get your sticky bean soon.
> 
> thanks Niks!
> 
> and where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I am 13dpo now.


----------



## MummyWant2be

how did it go Niks?


----------

